# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Kuljettajien toiminta

## Karosa

Kun HSL-alueellakin tämmöinen ketju löytyy, niin tässähän olisi ehkä lähiten tänne sopiva uutinen heti alkuun:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...671808073.html

----------


## Elias

*Länsilinjat ja poliisi tuomitsevat bussikuskin toiminnan Hämeenkadulla  "Yksityishenkilön ei missään tilanteessa pidä alkaa liikennepoliisiksi"
*Linja-autonkuljettaja pakotti Mersun u-käännökseen pysäyttämällä keskelle tietä Hämeenkadulla. Sekä poliisi että Länsilinjat tuomitsevat kuljettajan toiminnan. Näin kirjoittaa Aamulehti 16.8.

Uutisessa on myös lukijan kuvaama video tapahtumasta. Kommenteissa ollaan montaa mieltä - mielipiteitä on niin bussikuskin puolesta kuin vastaan. Ennen asian nousemista otsikoihin olen kuullut vastaavanlaisesta tapauksesta samassa risteyksessä, jossa linja-autonkuljettaja on niin ikään pakottanut henkilöautot U-käännökseen vastaavalla tavalla. Henkilöautoliikenne ei ole saanut elokuun alusta alkaen ajaa Hämeenkadun länsipäässä itään raitiotietyömaan takia. Tästä huolimatta henkilöautot eivät ole tavaton näky kyseisellä osuudella, vaan niitä pyörii säännöllisesti bussiliikenteen seassa. Kuka milläkin asialla, mutta harva tuskin sellaisella, joka oikeuttaa käyttämään katua läpikulkureittinä. Toisinaan myös poliisiautot todistavat ilmiön, mutta heillä lienee usein tärkeämpääkin tekemistä kuin näiden lukuisten liikennesääntöjä rikkovien autojen valvominen. Tyytyvät siis vain ajamaan perässä.

----------


## tkp

> Toisinaan myös poliisiautot todistavat ilmiön, mutta heillä lienee usein tärkeämpääkin tekemistä kuin näiden lukuisten liikennesääntöjä rikkovien autojen valvominen. Tyytyvät siis vain ajamaan perässä.


Lieneekö tuolla Länsilinjojen kuljettajan tempauksella vaikutusta, mutta tänään iltapäivällä Hämeenkadulla/Tuulensuussa on poliisit jakaneet "urakalla" sakkoja ajokieltoa uhmanneille kuljettajille

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kuljettajan tempaus on aivan paikallaan. Asia on saanut julkisuutta, ja poliisi on puuttunut sääntöä rikkovien ajoon. Ja tuskin pieni peruutusharjoitus niin dramaattinen on ollut, mitä tällainen uutisointi antaa ymmärtää. Samalla tavalla Turussa ajetaan joukkoliikennekatuja sekä linja-autoaseman läpi, vaikka on selvät kieltomerkit. Ne ei vaan koske kiireistä yksityisautoilijaa. Samat tyypit kiilaa jonojen kärkeen ja parkkeeraa invapaikoille.

----------


## samulih

Missä kulkee raja yksityishenkilön poliisitoimissa, voi näitä valkoisen haarniskan ritareita  :Mad:  

turhan usein näkee kuskeja joilla keittää ja oman maun mukaan ollaan niin lain asialla mutta ihan turhaa liikenneraivoa ja matkustajat sitten mukana taistelussa tahtomattaan

----------


## Elias

> Lieneekö tuolla Länsilinjojen kuljettajan tempauksella vaikutusta, mutta tänään iltapäivällä Hämeenkadulla/Tuulensuussa on poliisit jakaneet "urakalla" sakkoja ajokieltoa uhmanneille kuljettajille


*Väärin ajaneiden sakotusjono oli välillä niin pitkä, että onnekkaat päästettiin nuhteilla  Poliisipartiointi Hämeenkadulla päättyi*
Poliisi valvoi tänään päivällä liikennettä Tampereen Hämeenkadun länsipäässä useiden partioiden voimin.

Ylittipähän ilmiö uutiskynnyksenkin tänään. Lienee selvää, että valvonta oli suoraa tulosta tämän kyseisen linja-autonkuljettajan toiminnasta ja sitä seuranneesta mediajupakasta. Poliisilta hyvä reagointi asiaan. Tuskinpa mitään olisi muutoin tapahtunut pitkään aikaan ilman mediahuomiota. Länsilinjojen ja Tampereen joukkoliikenteen pahoitteluista huolimatta voidaan todeta teon olleen paikallaan. Aamulehdessä oli myös *U-käännökseen pakotetun henkilöautonkuljettajan näkökulma asiaan*.

----------


## J_J

> Ylittipähän ilmiö uutiskynnyksenkin tänään. Lienee selvää, että valvonta oli suoraa tulosta tämän kyseisen linja-autonkuljettajan toiminnasta ja sitä seuranneesta mediajupakasta. Poliisilta hyvä reagointi asiaan. Tuskinpa mitään olisi muutoin tapahtunut pitkään aikaan ilman mediahuomiota. Länsilinjojen ja Tampereen joukkoliikenteen pahoitteluista huolimatta voidaan todeta teon olleen paikallaan.


Ehdottomasti. Mitä tulee JoLin tai Länsilinjat Oy:n pahoitteluihin: eihän heillä ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa. Ei, vaikka olisivatkin olleet (tuskin sentään) kuljettajien puolella tässä asiassa. Lakia vastoinhan kuljettaja tässä toimi, siitä ei ole epäilystäkään. Silti nostan tälle hattua, korkealle, kansalaistottelemattomuudella aiheuttamastaan mediahuomiosta ja sitä seuranneesta poliisin reagoinnista!

----------


## Salomaa

tässä tosiaan kansalaistottelemattomuus edistää yhteistä hyvää eikä näin ollen tuomittavaa.

----------


## Elias

Ei ota kuljettajien kuohunta Tampereella loppuakseen. Jo kolmatta päivää on Nysse syystä tai toisesta otsikossa.

*Yli 40 bussinkuljettajalta meni hermot Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteeseen: "Kuljettajien ääni sensuroidaan"*
Mielipide: Bussinkuljettajat arvostelevat suorasanaisesti työn tilaajaa pitkässä kirjoituksessaan.

HSL-alueellahan väläyteltiin aiemmin jopa lakon mahdollisuutta vastaavanlaisten tietojärjestelmäongelmien yhteydessä. Tähän on tultu, kun media on toistuvasti osoitettu kaikkein tehokkaimmaksi vaikutuskeinoksi. Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen Facebook-seinää seuraavana olen samaa mieltä kirjoituksen kanssa. Facebookissa asiallinen ja kriittinen palaute lytätään, jos sattuu olemaan Nysse-kuljettaja. Asioita ei viedä eteenpäin vaan käsketään tylysti lähettämään viestiä kuljettajan palautekanavan kautta, joka on osoitettu toimimattomaksi (ja on käsitykseni mukaan jonkinlainen sähköposti, josta vastataan, jos vastataan, ja mitään ei tapahdu silloinkaan). Joukkoliikenteen Facebook-asiakaspalvelulla lienee jonkinlainen henkilörekisteri kuljettajien nimistä, kun jopa pysäkkipäreiden ja aikataulujen vaihtamiseen liittyvä asiallinen palaute ohitetaan sillä perusteella, että palautteen kirjoittaja on linja-autonkuljettaja, koska seinä on tarkoitettu muka vain asiakkaille. Tämä siis jopa silloin, vaikkei henkilön julkisessa Facebook-profiilista lukisi mitään työpaikkaan viittaavaa. Kuljettajien kirjoituksia sensuroidaan ja kommentteja poistellaan sillä perusteella, että heille on omat palautekanavansa. Sensuroinnistakin kuittaillaan säännöllisesti takaisin hyvinkin kriittisesti, mutta myös se joko poistetaan pikaisesti tai ohitetaan vanhalla tekosyyllä. Mistään hetkellisestä tunnepurkauksesta ei siis ole kyse, vaan kuohunta on suorastaan odottanut purkautumistaan jopa vuosia.

----------


## tkp

> Ei ota kuljettajien kuohunta Tampereella loppuakseen. Jo kolmatta päivää on Nysse syystä tai toisesta otsikossa.
> 
> *Yli 40 bussinkuljettajalta meni hermot Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteeseen: "Kuljettajien ääni sensuroidaan"*
> Mielipide: Bussinkuljettajat arvostelevat suorasanaisesti työn tilaajaa pitkässä kirjoituksessaan.



Kaupungin vastaus https://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/til...avaa-200336035

Ihme että myöntävät virheensä. Ei nyt olisi pitänyt olla mikään yllätys että kun koulut alkaa niin matkustajamäärät moninkertaistuu, mutta silti ajettiin pari päivää kesän aikatauluilla ja lukematon määrä matkustajia jäi pysäkeille, ja jolin vastaus oli vain että maanantaina helpottaa.... Ict-palveluihin saa myös tarvittaessa 24h päivystyksen ja ylläpidon mikäli asiakas haluaa.

----------


## tkp

Aamulehti kirjoittaa taas Nysselän toiminnasta, Facebook-sivulle ei pysty enää aloittamaan uusia keskusteluja

https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/kul...ulla-200375737

----------


## nickr

Nyt Tampereellakin sitten sattui tällainen. Bussina TKL #37 ilmeisesti ollut linjalla 8.

https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/73d729d2-...4-c4a341efe566

Vähän ihmetyttää kyllä, että miksi kuljettajalle syntyy heti paniikki, jos ajaa väärin. Tässäkin olisi voinut ajaa Piettasenkadun "väärään suuntaan" ja sitten jatkaa Mäentakusenkatua normaalireitille. No, jossittelu nyt ei enää auta, mutta on vaan hyvin muistissa se viime vuoden U-käännöshärdelli linja-autoasemalla. Siinä toki ei kukaan kai loukkaantunut, kuten tässä.

----------


## nickr

Aikamoista kyytiä sai tänään linjan 1C 14:38 lähdöllä Vatialasta (TKL #111). Matkalla Sorinaukiolle kuljettaja rallasi aivan päätöntä vauhtia, ajoi laskujeni mukaan kahdeksan tai yhdeksän kertaa reunuksen päältä ja jarrutti pysäkeille niin kovaa ja niin myöhään että auto luisui monesti pysäkin ohi. Matkustajille valitti, että on niin liukasta, mutta ajattelin että jos sen jarruttamisen aloittaisi vähän aikaisemmin kuin jo siinä pysäkin kohdalla, niin pysähtyminen olisi ollut helpompaa. Sorinaukiolle tultiin 6 minuuttia etuajassa, joten kaahauksesta ei edes ollut mitään hyötyä. Kovasti teki mieli lähettää palautetta, mutta aikaisemman kokemuksen perusteella epäilyttää olisiko siitä mitään hyötyä kuitenkaan.

----------


## vaajy

Tällaista palvelua niitä tarjouksia voittavalta Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:ltä ja Väinö Paunu Oy lähtee...



Eihän se voi olla niin, että jos kuljettaja on 20 min myöhässä, niin on oikeus raivota minulle.

Toisaalta kuljettaja itse tiesi, että laite oli väärässä vyöhykkeessä C, joten ei ole toivottavaa veloittaa asiakkaalta BC-lippua, kun hänellä on AB-rajaton.

Matkani olisi mennyt muutaman pysäkin B-vyöhykkeellä ja siitäkin hän valitti tyyliin: "On siinäkin matka!". Maksa tai poistu bussista, miksi maksaa jos kortti kattaa kahden pysäkin matkan?

Yrittäisi itse kävellä viikon ruokien kanssa. Nysselle palautetta on annettu, vastasivat.

Välittivät Pirtilille, jossa osoitekentässä oli jokin Gmail-osoite, josta ei ole vastausta kuulunut koskaan. Se siitä halvimmasta kyydistä.

Naurettavinta tässä on se, että linjalla 8 on miltei koko ajan autoja Soljaan menossa Pirkkalassa ja siinä sinä odotat oli pakkasta, sadetta tai ei jotakin linjaa Vaittia kohti.

Jos on myöhässä 12, tai se 39 kulkee sen muutaman krn päivässä, niin kävelyksi se menee.

Eli katsot siinä onnellisena kuinka kasit ajelevat koko ajan ohi.

----------


## Scalamies

> Tällaista palvelua niitä tarjouksia voittavalta Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:ltä ja Väinö Paunu Oy lähtee...
> 
> 
> 
> Eihän se voi olla niin, että jos kuljettaja on 20 min myöhässä, niin on oikeus raivota minulle.
> 
> Toisaalta kuljettaja itse tiesi, että laite oli väärässä vyöhykkeessä C, joten ei ole toivottavaa veloittaa asiakkaalta BC-lippua, kun hänellä on AB-rajaton.
> 
> Matkani olisi mennyt muutaman pysäkin B-vyöhykkeellä ja siitäkin hän valitti tyyliin: "On siinäkin matka!". Maksa tai poistu bussista, miksi maksaa jos kortti kattaa kahden pysäkin matkan?
> ...


Joo Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen asiakaspalvelu on useimmiten todella huonoa.

Muistan tuossa pari kuukautta sitten linjalla 19 (auto #66) tapauksen, kuljettaja ajoi koko matkan keskustan suuntaan Kaukajärveltä kääntyessään edellä olevan mopoilijan perässä aivan kiinni, ja koko ajan vaan meni lähemmäs ja lähemmäs kuin mahdollista, Kalevan kohdalla päättyvällä kaistalla kuljettaja lähti ohittamaan tätä mopoilijaa, mutta teki sitten vaarallisen koukkauksen kaistalta pysäkille ottamaan asiakasta kyytiin ohittamatta sitä. Meinasin hänelle asiasta huomauttaa, mutta en kehdannut koska kyseessä oli aasialaistaustainen kuljettaja ja on aika v****maisen oloinenkin vielä. 

Koskipuistossa rupesi tööttäämään ja raivoamaan omalla kielellään suojatietä ylittäville ilman mitään syytä, vaikka normaalisti ylittivät tien, ja kuljettaja antoikin jalankulkijoiden mennä ensin. 

Viime keväänä maskipakon aikaan linjalla 21 samainen kuljettaja vaati asiakkaita käyttämään maskia, eikä päästänyt asiakasta sisään jos ei maskia laittanut päälle, siitä syntyikin yhden asiakkaan kanssa Keskustorilla riitaa, kun maskiton asiakas tulee kyytiin, ja oli sanonut että ei pysty käyttämään maskia, mutta kuljettaja oli silti heittänyt asiakkaan pihalle autosta, itse Tesomalta noustessani laitoin kuitenkin maskin päähän, vaikka mieli kyllä teki väittää vastaan, mutta en kuitenkaan niin tehnyt

Kirjoitin noista molemmista tapauksista nysselle palautetta, mutta vastausta ei vieläkään ole kuulunut, vaikka yhteyttä luvattiin ottaa, tuo on jo törkeää että kuljettaja vaatii asiakasta käyttämään maskia, vaikka näin ei sais tehdä ja vielä heittää asiakkaan pihalle autosta, jos ei maskia laita päähän. 

Kuulin tuosta kuljettajasta yhdeltä toiselta Tilausliikenteen kuljettajalta, ja tiesi kuljettajan, ja mainitsi vaan että ei ihan käytöstavat tuolla kuljettajalla ole.

Ite en pidä Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen tulosta lainkaan, voittaa halvalla linjoja ja hankkii autot leasingillä mm. nuo uudet volvot hankittu, kuulemma scaniatkin aluksi, ellei Johansson ole sitten ostanut niitä itselleen, eikä PirTili huolehdi autojen kunnosta yhtään. vanhemmista autoista penkkikankaat revitty ja scanioissa isoja perävalon kolhuja, eikä nysse puutu heidän  autojen kuntoihin ei sitten millään tavalla.

----------


## vaajy

> Joo Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen asiakaspalvelu on useimmiten todella huonoa.
> 
> Muistan tuossa pari kuukautta sitten linjalla 19 ( auto #66) tapauksen, kuljettaja ajoi koko matkan keskustan suuntaan Kaukajärveltä kääntyessään edellä olevan mopoilijan perässä aivan kiinni, ja koko ajan vaan meni lähemmäs ja lähemmäs kuin mahdollista, Kalevan kohdalla päättyvällä kaistalla kuljettaja lähti ohittamaan tätä mopoilijaa, mutta teki sitten vaarallisen koukkauksen kaistalta pysäkille ottamaan asiakasta kyytiin ohittamatta sitä. Meinasin hänelle asiasta huomauttaa, mutta en kehdannut koska kyseessä oli aasialaistaustainen kuljettaja ja on aika v****maisen oloinenkin vielä. 
> 
> Koskipuistossa rupesi tööttäämään ja raivoamaan omalla kielellään suojatietä ylittäville ilman mitään syytä, vaikka normaalisti ylittivät tien, ja kuljettaja antoikin jalankulkijoiden mennä ensin. 
> 
> Viime keväänä maskipakon aikaan linjalla 21 samainen kuljettaja vaati asiakkaita käyttämään maskia, eikä päästänyt asiakasta sisään jos ei maskia laittanut päälle, siitä syntyikin yhden asiakkaan kanssa Keskustorilla riitaa, kun maskiton asiakas tulee kyytiin, ja oli sanonut että ei pysty käyttämään maskia, mutta kuljettaja oli silti heittänyt asiakkaan pihalle autosta, itse Tesomalta noustessani laitoin kuitenkin maskin päähän, vaikka mieli kyllä teki väittää vastaan, mutta en kuitenkaan niin tehnyt
> 
> Kirjoitin noista molemmista tapauksista nysselle palautetta, mutta vastausta ei vieläkään ole kuulunut, vaikka yhteyttä luvattiin ottaa, tuo on jo törkeää että kuljettaja vaatii asiakasta käyttämään maskia, vaikka näin ei sais tehdä ja vielä heittää asiakkaan pihalle autosta, jos ei maskia laita päähän. 
> ...


Onko jopa sama kuljettaja? Ulkomaalaistaustainen mies oli omallakin kohdalla.

Tympääntyneen oloinen ja vihainen, asiakas on hänelle ongelma, ei palkanmaksaja. Itse olen lopettanut noista kirjoittamisen Nysselle. Sieltä tulee vakiovastaus ja Pirtililtä ei kuulu mitään koskaan.

Sekin on jo outoa itsessään, että heidän Nysse-reklamaatio-osoite on Gmailissa, jota tuskin kukaan edes lue.

Bussit on välillä tosi likaisia ulkoa sääolosuhteista riippuen eikä ilkivaltaa siivota, sitten tosiaan juuri tällä ne kilpailut voitetaan.

Jos tekisit vaikka itse noista tilanteista lehtikirjoituksen, niin ehkä se tavoittaisi sitä kautta Nysse-päättäjät, jotka antaisivat seuraavissa kilpailutuksissa moiselle palveluammattilaiselle kenkää koko Nysse-verkosta.

----------


## pehkonen

> Jos tekisit vaikka itse noista tilanteista lehtikirjoituksen, niin ehkä se tavoittaisi sitä kautta Nysse-päättäjät, jotka antaisivat seuraavissa kilpailutuksissa moiselle palveluammattilaiselle kenkää koko Nysse-verkosta.


Tuskin riittänee (ei ainakaan pitäisi) sopimuksen purkuun. Jos riittäisi, niin luultavasti hallinto-oikeuksien käsittelyjen jälkeen tulisi kaikki liikennöintisopimukset irtisanoa ja kilpailuttaa uusilla sopimusehdoilla. Nysselle tulisi ainakin todella edulliseksi vai eikös Tuomi-logistiikka kilpailuta teillä kaiken?

----------


## Scalamies

> Onko jopa sama kuljettaja? Ulkomaalaistaustainen mies oli omallakin kohdalla.
> 
> Tympääntyneen oloinen ja vihainen, asiakas on hänelle ongelma, ei palkanmaksaja. Itse olen lopettanut noista kirjoittamisen Nysselle. Sieltä tulee vakiovastaus ja Pirtililtä ei kuulu mitään koskaan.
> 
> Sekin on jo outoa itsessään, että heidän Nysse-reklamaatio-osoite on Gmailissa, jota tuskin kukaan edes lue.
> 
> Bussit on välillä tosi likaisia ulkoa sääolosuhteista riippuen eikä ilkivaltaa siivota, sitten tosiaan juuri tällä ne kilpailut voitetaan.
> 
> Jos tekisit vaikka itse noista tilanteista lehtikirjoituksen, niin ehkä se tavoittaisi sitä kautta Nysse-päättäjät, jotka antaisivat seuraavissa kilpailutuksissa moiselle palveluammattilaiselle kenkää koko Nysse-verkosta.


Voi olla, aasialaistaustainen, harmaahiuksinen kuljettaja, ajaa maski päässä ja veemäinen ilme aina kun tulee vastaan jossakin, oon nähnyt sen useasti 9/19 linjalla sekä myös 13.

----------


## Razer

> Itse olen lopettanut noista kirjoittamisen Nysselle. Sieltä tulee vakiovastaus ja Pirtililtä ei kuulu mitään koskaan. Sekin on jo outoa itsessään, että heidän Nysse-reklamaatio-osoite on Gmailissa, jota tuskin kukaan edes lue.


Kyllä kannattaa palautetta antaa vaikka se johtaisikin vakiovastaukseen. Jokainen todennettu tapaus voi silti johtaa liikennöitsijälle sanktion langettamiseen. Siksi kannattaa lähettää myös eri aiheista ja eri päivinä tapahtuneista tilanteista erilliset palautteet, jotta ne rekisteröidään erikseen. Vain sitä kautta Nysse voi itse havahtua siihen, että ongelman mittakaava on merkittävä ja mahdollisesti kasvussa. Samasta syystä jokainen palaute pitää lähettää Nysselle eikä liikennöitsijälle. Kaupungin omasta palautejärjestelmästä reklamaatiot tarvittaessa ohjataan edelleen liikennöitsijälle vastattavaksi. Jos liikennöitsijä ei jostain syystä vastaisi, niin siitäkin voi sitten kirjelmöidä erikseen. Liikennöitsijähän on varmasti sangen tyytyväinen, jos erehdyt heidän omaan Gmail-osoitteeseensa kirjoittamaan, kun silloin kaupunki ei pääse tietoiseksi ongelmista ja liikennöitsijä selviää ilman sanktioita.

----------


## nickr

Olen kiinnittänyt huomiota, kuinka Nyssen palautekentässä nykyisin on pakollista laittaa nimi. En tiedä mikä tähän on syynä, varsinkin kun Nysse itse vastauksissaan kirjoittaa vain "Terveisin NYSSE". Mietin, että jos samalta nimeltä tulee paljon negatiivista palautetta, niin ajatellaankohan Nyssellä, että "taas tämä sama valittaja taas", eikä palautteeseen reagoida. Siksi minulla on ehkä turhankin korkea kynnys nykyisin lähettää palautetta, kun eipä ole aikaisemmistakaan palautteista erityisemmin hyötyä ollut. 

Tässä syyskauden alussa lähetin palautteen virheellisistä pysäkkipäreistä, johon vastattiin että "viestisi on välitetty liikennesuunnitteluun tiedoksi ja huomioitavaksi". Mietin että liikennesuunnittelijatko niitä päreitä tulevat korjaamaan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## vaajy

> Olen kiinnittänyt huomiota, kuinka Nyssen palautekentässä nykyisin on pakollista laittaa nimi. En tiedä mikä tähän on syynä, varsinkin kun Nysse itse vastauksissaan kirjoittaa vain "Terveisin NYSSE". Mietin, että jos samalta nimeltä tulee paljon negatiivista palautetta, niin ajatellaankohan Nyssellä, että "taas tämä sama valittaja taas", eikä palautteeseen reagoida. Siksi minulla on ehkä turhankin korkea kynnys nykyisin lähettää palautetta, kun eipä ole aikaisemmistakaan palautteista erityisemmin hyötyä ollut. 
> 
> Tässä syyskauden alussa lähetin palautteen virheellisistä pysäkkipäreistä, johon vastattiin että "viestisi on välitetty liikennesuunnitteluun tiedoksi ja huomioitavaksi". Mietin että liikennesuunnittelijatko niitä päreitä tulevat korjaamaan.


Voithan aina keksiä sinne jonkun nimen.

Jos ne itse ei nimeään laita, niin miksi sinunkaan pitäisi? En usko, että jättävät vastaamatta kenellekään. Ongelma on siinä, että on niin paljon reklamoitavaa välillä.

Silloin kun noista super halvoista operaattoreista tulee paljon negatiivista palautetta, ehkä kilpailuttavat linjat uudelleen.

Harmi, että suurin osa ei sitä palautetta laita, kun se yleinen uskomus on ettei tehdä mitään.

Juurikin sillä palautteella voi saada parempaa joukkoliikennettä.

Linjalla 2 ei esimerkiksi pääse kahdeksaksi töihin Lapinniemeen sunnuntaina, palautetta on laitettu, ei vielä muutoksia. Eikö joukkoliikenteen tulisi palvella asiakkaita? Eikö sunnuntaina kuljeta töihin?

Itse laitan vaihtelevasti palautetta, monesti on on kiitetty Paunun kuljettajia Nyssen kautta, suoraan Paunulle ja ohjaamoon. Eilen annoin suklaata naiskuskille ja oli kovasti iloissaan jouluntoivotuksista. Oli harmissaan, ettei kesäkuusta alkaen enää kuljeta heidän toimesta täällä. Siinä on aina erinomaista palvelua ollut palvelulla, olenkohan tottunut kymmenessä vuodessa liian hyvään  :Smile:  Juuri mitään negatiivista ei ole heistä sanottavaa, autotkin kunnossa ja pelaa.

Rikkinäiset jutut korjataan jne. Mutta eihän ne kilpailuttajat niitä busseja käytä, joten...

----------


## vaajy

Taas lähti valitus Nysselle, nyt TKL-kuljettajatoiminta.

Miten TKL:n kuljettajille voi tulla yllätyksenä, että Pirkkalassa on ajantasauspysäkkejä? Näitä seutuja on kymmenen vuotta ja enemmän ajanut Väinö Paunu Oy ja he tietävät niistä kaiken. Aina jäävät tasaamaan.

TKL meni tänään ohi ajantasauspysäkin viisi minuuttia etuajassa. Jos Nyssen sivuilla linjalla 12 sanotaan että Pirkkala myös suuntaan Vaitti on täsmällinen aika, ei ollut.

Ei ainakaan tänään, kun TKL-kuski ohitti pysäkin 13.34, kun sen olisi pitänyt odottaa ja lähteä 13.39.

Tästä syystä en ehtinyt vaihtoon kasista. Ja kun siinne Vaittiin ei mene busseja 7,5 min välein kuten Soljaan niin kävelyksi meni painavien kassien kanssa.

Suorastaan harmittaa, että kesäkuun jälkeen on miltei kaikki linjat/vuorot TKL:ää. Suosin syystäkin Väinö Paunu Oy:n autoja loppuun asti kesäkuuhun 2022, siellä palvelu pelaa ja jäädään tasaamaan.

Miten vaikeaa on seistä 5 minuuttia ajantasauspysäkillä TKL:n kuljettajalle? Tai onko ajantasauspysäkki terminä kaupungin liikelaitokselle joku muu?

----------


## nickr

> Taas lähti valitus Nysselle, nyt TKL-kuljettajatoiminta.
> 
> Miten TKL:n kuljettajille voi tulla yllätyksenä, että Pirkkalassa on ajantasauspysäkkejä? Näitä seutuja on kymmenen vuotta ja enemmän ajanut Väinö Paunu Oy ja he tietävät niistä kaiken. Aina jäävät tasaamaan.
> 
> TKL meni tänään ohi ajantasauspysäkin viisi minuuttia etuajassa. Jos Nyssen sivuilla linjalla 12 sanotaan että Pirkkala myös suuntaan Vaitti on täsmällinen aika, ei ollut.
> 
> Ei ainakaan tänään, kun TKL-kuski ohitti pysäkin 13.34, kun sen olisi pitänyt odottaa ja lähteä 13.39.
> 
> Tästä syystä en ehtinyt vaihtoon kasista. Ja kun siinne Vaittiin ei mene busseja 7,5 min välein kuten Soljaan niin kävelyksi meni painavien kassien kanssa.
> ...


Sinulla sattuu kyllä huono tuuri TKL:n kanssa! Itselläni ei ole juurikaan huonoja kokemuksia heidän liikennöinnistä viime ajoilta. Toki yrmyjä kuljettajia tulee aina silloin tällöin, mutta niitä nyt löytyy joka yrityksestä, myös Paunulta.  :Laughing:

----------


## vaajy

> Sinulla sattuu kyllä huono tuuri TKL:n kanssa! Itselläni ei ole juurikaan huonoja kokemuksia heidän liikennöinnistä viime ajoilta. Toki yrmyjä kuljettajia tulee aina silloin tällöin, mutta niitä nyt löytyy joka yrityksestä, myös Paunulta.


On niitä toki myös Paunulla, mutta huomattavasti vähemmän.

Tai sitten saan vaan parempaa palvelua sieltä, kun olen vakiasiakas ken tietää, en muita käytäkään. Kohta pitää kun ilo loppuu.

Minusta TKL:n huonous täällä Pirkkalassa selittyy sillä, että eivät ole ajaneet täällä vuosikymmen ajan ja enemmän. Se on ollut aina Paunun heiniä.

Nyt vasta TKL saanut suurimman osan Pirkkalan linjoista itselleen kokonaan, miltei kasissakin, niin siitä se alasajo on lähtenyt.

Eivät piittaa ajantasauspysäkeistä ja autot jää talvisin poikittain tielle.

No toivottavasti joku Nysseltä huomauttaa TKL:ää, että niitä ajantasauspysäkkejä on muuallakin kuin Tampereella  :Laughing:  Sehän on TKL eli Tampereen kaupunkiliikenne liikelaitos!

Eivät taida ihan teräviä olla, kun aletaan puhua kehyskuntaliikenteestä.

Muutenkin se on sitä ammattiylpeyttä että lähdetään sekunnilleen, myös ajantasauspysäkeiltä. Tällä seudulla se on vielä aika tärkeää, koska seuraavaan ajoneuvoon Vaittiin voi olla 20-40 minuuttia.

----------


## klt-tammerfors

*Kokemus tältä päivältä, Paunu #74 linja 10 -> Tahmela*

Olin tuossa kyseisessä autossa matkalla Kaukajärven suunnalta lähtien. Auto tuli keskustan suunnasta vastapäiselle pysäkille vasta silloin, kun sen olisi jo pitänyt olla menossa toiseen suuntaan.

8 minuuttia myöhässä auto pysäkille sitten saapui, ei siinä vielä mitään.
Mutta sitten kun matkan varrella olevilla pysäkeillä oli paljonkin ihmisiä, osa vielä alakoululaisia, niin kas kummaa, bussi ohittaa ainakin 4 pysäkkiä, vaikka ihmiset heiluttavatkin.

Oli se vuoro sitten kuinka myöhässä, ei mielestäni kovin järkevää antaa matkustajien odottaa seuraavaa vuoroa. Joillakin, kuten itselläni voi olla jopa minuuttiaikataulu.

----------


## vaajy

> *Kokemus tältä päivältä, Paunu #74 linja 10 -> Tahmela*
> 
> Olin tuossa kyseisessä autossa matkalla Kaukajärven suunnalta lähtien. Auto tuli keskustan suunnasta vastapäiselle pysäkille vasta silloin, kun sen olisi jo pitänyt olla menossa toiseen suuntaan.
> 
> 8 minuuttia myöhässä auto pysäkille sitten saapui, ei siinä vielä mitään.
> Mutta sitten kun matkan varrella olevilla pysäkeillä oli paljonkin ihmisiä, osa vielä alakoululaisia, niin kas kummaa, bussi ohittaa ainakin 4 pysäkkiä, vaikka ihmiset heiluttavatkin.
> 
> Oli se vuoro sitten kuinka myöhässä, ei mielestäni kovin järkevää antaa matkustajien odottaa seuraavaa vuoroa. Joillakin, kuten itselläni voi olla jopa minuuttiaikataulu.


Tuosta voi antaa Nysselle palautetta https://www.nysse.fi/palaute.html ja valitse alasvetovalikosta Pysäkin ohiajo.

Oletko päässyt ohiajon aikana näkemään ajoneuvon taululle tai sisälle? Jos ajoneuvo on täysi pysäkit voi ajaa ohi, vaikka miten monta, mutta taululla on luettava TÄYNNÄ. Samoin asiasta ilmoitettava esimiehelle ja sitä kautta Nysseen.

Se tuossa Paunulla on, että kun Nyssen kautta palaute ohjataan liikennöitsijöille, niin Paunu oli ainoa, jolta on irronnut pahoittelu ja tieto mitä asialle tehdään.

Pirtil, TKL on mykkäkoulua Nyssen palautevälityksen jälkeen.

Länsilinjoista en ole vielä valittanut Nyssykälle. Paunusta valitin kerran linjalla 1A, kun kuljettaja poisti ajonevusta Vaitissa ja sanoi että AB-kortti ei kata seuraavaa, vaikka se kattaa. C lähtee vasta Heikkiläntie-pysäkin jälkeen.

----------


## klt-tammerfors

> Oletko päässyt ohiajon aikana näkemään ajoneuvon taululle tai sisälle? Jos ajoneuvo on täysi pysäkit voi ajaa ohi, vaikka miten monta, mutta taululla on luettava TÄYNNÄ. Samoin asiasta ilmoitettava esimiehelle ja sitä kautta Nysseen.


Bussissa oli lisäkseni 7 ihmistä, joten täydestä bussista ei ollut kyse.

----------


## Stadinluumu

> Taas lähti valitus Nysselle, nyt TKL-kuljettajatoiminta.
> 
> Miten TKL:n kuljettajille voi tulla yllätyksenä, että Pirkkalassa on ajantasauspysäkkejä? Näitä seutuja on kymmenen vuotta ja enemmän ajanut Väinö Paunu Oy ja he tietävät niistä kaiken. Aina jäävät tasaamaan.
> 
> TKL meni tänään ohi ajantasauspysäkin viisi minuuttia etuajassa. Jos Nyssen sivuilla linjalla 12 sanotaan että Pirkkala myös suuntaan Vaitti on täsmällinen aika, ei ollut.
> 
> Ei ainakaan tänään, kun TKL-kuski ohitti pysäkin 13.34, kun sen olisi pitänyt odottaa ja lähteä 13.39.
> 
> Tästä syystä en ehtinyt vaihtoon kasista. Ja kun siinne Vaittiin ei mene busseja 7,5 min välein kuten Soljaan niin kävelyksi meni painavien kassien kanssa.
> ...


TKL:n ajoaikatauluissa ei ole merkitty tasausaikaa Pirkkalassa Tampereeltapäin tultaessa. Eli auto kulkee silloin kun sattuu siitä menemään.

----------


## Jufo

^ Tässä pysäkkilistauksessa Pirkkala on kuitenkin lihavoitu Vaittiin päin ja olen ymmärtänyt, että lihavoidut ovat ajantasauspysäkkejä. Reuharinniemestä Vaittiin seuraavat pysäkit on lihavoitu:

Reuharinniemi (1100)
Lielahti C (1017)
Ratina (0120)
Saapastie (2593)
Pirkkala (7016)

Erikoista on se, että keskustoria lähinnä vastaava Finlayson (0072) ei ole lihavoitu. Luulin, että se on ajantasauspiste.

Myös esimerkiksi linjoilla 7 ja 8 Tesoma A/B pysäkit ovat lihavoitu mutta en ole koskaan havainnoinut että jäävätkö bussit pysäkeille odottamaan jos ovat etuajassa.

Matkustajan kannalta olisi kyllä hyvä tietää mitkä pysäkit ovat ajantasauspysäkkejä ja mitkä eivät.

----------


## nickr

> ^ Tässä pysäkkilistauksessa Pirkkala on kuitenkin lihavoitu Vaittiin päin ja olen ymmärtänyt, että lihavoidut ovat ajantasauspysäkkejä. Reuharinniemestä Vaittiin seuraavat pysäkit on lihavoitu:
> 
> Reuharinniemi (1100)
> Lielahti C (1017)
> Ratina (0120)
> Saapastie (2593)
> Pirkkala (7016)
> 
> Erikoista on se, että keskustoria lähinnä vastaava Finlayson (0072) ei ole lihavoitu. Luulin, että se on ajantasauspiste.
> ...


Noista linjan 12 pysäkeistä en ole ikinä nähnyt, että pysäkillä Saapastie olisi jääty tasaamaan. Kyseessä on muutenkin ajoratapysäkki, joten en tiedä miksi se on matkustajille merkitty ajantasauspysäkiksi, siinä jos jää tasaamaan, niin muodostaa kyllä liikenneruuhkan. Linjalla 34 Saapastietä ei ole merkitty tasauspysäkiksi, vaan bussit tasaavat Sarankulmassa pysäkeillä Nuutisarankatu 22/35. Jos linjalle 12 halutaan tuohon alueelle ajantasauspysäkki, niin Messukeskuksen pysäkithän soveltuisivat tähän hyvin.

Tesoman pysäkeillä olen nähnyt, että pääsääntöisesti odotetaan lähtöaikaa, joten ne on varmaan liikennöitsijöidenkin ajoaikatauluissa merkitty tasauspysäkeiksi.

Yleisesti ottaen ainakin noita selvimpiä ajantasauspysäkkejä (esim. Keskustori, Ratina) noudatetaan ihan hyvin, mutta sellaisen olen huomannut, että illan/yön viimeisillä vuoroilla joillain kuljettajilla on kova kiire kotiin, ja tasaus jää vähän vajaaksi. Joskus lähdetään 20-30 sekuntia etuajassa, mutta olen myös todistanut muutamaan otteeseen, että härskisti 4-5 minuuttia etuajassa on lähtenyt illan viimeinen vuoro. Se on kyllä jo matkustajillekin huono juttu, siitä tulee pian kallis taksilasku, jos ei korvaavaa yhteyttä ole.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:03 ----------

Lisätään vielä sellainen huomio, että ainakin Taysin päässä (ja varmaan sitten myös muuallakin) ratikat lähtevät lähes poikkeuksetta 10-15 sekuntia etuajassa. Ilmeisesti heidän kellonsa ei ole ihan samassa ajassa mitä busseilla

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Lisätään vielä sellainen huomio, että ainakin Taysin päässä (ja varmaan sitten myös muuallakin) ratikat lähtevät lähes poikkeuksetta 10-15 sekuntia etuajassa. Ilmeisesti heidän kellonsa ei ole ihan samassa ajassa mitä busseilla


Joskus uusien rahastuslaitteiden alkuvaiheessa ihmeteltiin hetken, kun Paunun koneet olivat kaikki noin 1 minuutin muiden yhtiöiden koneiden kelloja edellä...

----------


## klt-tammerfors

*Tuntuu tuolla 10 -linjalla sattuvan ja tapahtuvan*

Tänään kuljettajan päivä ei tainnut olla samanlainen kuin sää. Tuossa hetki sitten matkustin kotoani keskustaan, ja bussi oli (ihme kyllä) ajoissa, ja hyvä kun ei ehtinyt edes istumaan, kun meinaa kaatua, kun rupeaa VDL:n moottori huutamaan kun kunnolla kiihdytti.
Pysäkillekin tuli jotain 50km/h vaikka olikin aika liukasta.

Oli myös aika herkkä tööttäilemään keskustassa, kun Sorin aukiolta oli lähtemässä. Joo, kyllä voi töötätä, jos joku hlö.auto menee juuri ohi, kun olet lähdössä, mutta ei silti tarvitse takoa sitä kuin jauhosäkkiä

----------


## vaajy

Tänään lensi kanasuikaleet (neljä pakkausta) lattialle TKL:n bussissa kun teki yhtäkkiä jonkun äkkijarrutuksen Vähäjärvellä. Henkilövahinkoja tai pakkausvahinkoja ei tapahtunut.

Oli joskus 15.48 tuo äkkijarrutus. Silmämääräisesti katsottuna ei ollut näkyvää syytä äkkijarrutukselle, mutta mahdollisesti tiellä on ollut juokseva jänis.

Äkkijarrutuksia on tehty kyseisellä alueella iät ja ajat jo Väinö Paunu Oy:n liikennöinnin aikana ja syynä ennen muuta kapea tie ja risteävät bussit. Mutkissa varsinkin ajetaan jopa jalkakäytävälle estämään bussien yhteentörmäys.

Aikoinaan muistan ja hyvällä muistankin, paunulainen naiskuski pysähtyi suojatielle Vähäjärvellä ja oli siinä varmaan kolme minuuttia. Piti oikein tulla eteen katsomaan, kun autoja eikä ihmisiä näkynyt.

Siinä olikin kissa arastamassa, mutta lopulta ylitti suojatien ja jatkettiin matkaa. Viime jouluna annoin kyseiselle kuljettajalle suklaalevyn hienosta työstä ohjaamoon!

Tänään vilkutti minulle #142:sta kun olin Suupantorilla odottamassa autoa #148 Kyöstiin.

Ei ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin vilkuttaa takaisin, kissa muistikuvissa ja kuljettajan yleinen asenne työhön, asiakkaisiin ja auton ajettavuus. Hän ei äkkijarrutuksia tee ellei ole ihan pakko  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:44 ----------

Linjalla 8 ajaa juuri nyt mukava Mats Karlsson, luvassa mm. tankotanssia  :Smile: 

Auto on #112, Väinö Paunu Oy.

https://twitter.com/MatsKarlsson79/s...72919643430913



Kuva lainattu kuljettajan somesta, piristäköön päiväänne.

Olen ollut ko. kuljettajan kyydeillä niin Nyssessä kuin EB:ssä, jopa linjalla 8, ja hän on kyllä hieno kuljettaja. Ollaan juteltukin tuntikaupalla.

On muuten ainoa kuljettaja jolle ei tarvitse edes sanoa missä pois jään, hän tietää siitä joka tapauksessa, tai kysyy ennen sisääntuloa. Palvelua sekin, kun ei tarvitse stop-nappeja etsiä tai painella.

Tankotanssia en ole vielä livenä nähnyt, mutta ehkä joskus vielä.

----------


## vaajy

Nyt ihan oikeasti TKL?

Mikä siinä on niin vaikeaa jäädä tasamaan ajantasauspysäkille?! Taas tänään pyyhälsi TKL ohi 3 minuuttia etuajassa pysäkillä 7016 suuntaan Vaitti. Ajantasauspysäkki.

Aiemmin jo laitoin palautetta, kuulemma esimiehet laittoivat kaikille kuljettajille tietoon, vaan mites kävi?

Jos ei työ maistu, niin palkka-alennusta, kunnes se tasaaminen taas maistuu? Väinö Paunu Oy:n kaikki kuljettajat jäävät tasamaan linjalla 8, miksei onnistu liikelaitokselta?

Ja nyt kun Paunu vetäytyy, ei voittanut kilpailutuksia, niin saa jatkossa aina vaan usemmin laittaa ilmoituksia TKL:n johdolle ohiajoista.

17.43 on ohitusaika ajantasauspysäkillä, niin miten ne kehtaa ajaa ohi klo 17.40??

Onko mukavampaa sitten seisoa Vaitissa 3 min enemmän, se vaan että tuossa Suupantorin seisonnassa ne voisi palvella asiakkaitakin, jotka palkkanne maksaa.

En jäänyt odottamaan 35 minuuttia seuraavaa boussia 12, sinä vaiheessa menisi ainakin 2-3 kasia, ettei menisi hermot.

Mitä merkitystä on ajantasauspysäkeillä, jos ne eivät TKL:ää koske?  :Laughing: 

Kaseja kyllä menee, mutta 12 ei, eikä edes viitsitä tasata... se siitä palvelusta.

TKL, jotta matkasi olisi pilalla.

Palautetta laitettu taas Nysselle ja TKL:n johdolle, päivittäin saisi laittaa, jos liikkuisin säännöllisemmin. Palaute tyrehtyy vasta, kun oppivat ajamaan ja tunnistamaan ajantasauspysäkit.

----------


## canis lupus

vaajy, onko kellosi oikeassa? Viestin sävyn perusteella olet vain katkera kun Paunu nyt vetäytyy pois. Aivan yhtälailla Paunulla on ollut tuota samaa menoa, kiellät vain sen

----------


## vaajy

> Vaajy, onko kellosi oikeassa? Viestin sävyn perusteella olet vain katkera kun Paunu nyt vetäytyy pois. Aivan yhtälailla Paunulla on ollut tuota samaa menoa, kiellät vain sen


Hei, lähettäisin palautetta myös Väinö Paunu Oy:stä tuossa tilanteessa.

Nyt oli taas TKL-lähtö linjalla 12 ja ei taaskaan jäänyt tasaamaan, ei viitsisi toista kertaa palautetta laittaa kun Salesta pääsi. Neljä minuuttia etuajassa välittämättä ajantasauspysäkistä.

20.09 kohteessa Pirkkala ajantasauspysäkki ajolähtö Vaittiin/Teollisuustie. TKL ajaa ohi klo 20.05. Kellot on tarkistettu, on kelloa puhelimessa ja ranteessa. Myös ohikulkijalta kysyin, joka myös tuon takia myöhästyi bussista.

Onko kuljettajan kello väärässä ja onko hän tarkistanut ajolistaansa?

Teksti ei ole varmastikaan kehuja sisältävää, mutta sinäkin tuohtuisit jos TKL olisi joka välissä ajamassa ohi ajantasauspysäkin.

Sitten katsoisit naama hymylukemilla kun sillä välin kun 30 min odotat sitä bussia 12, niin edestäsi menee jopa 7 min välein linjoja 8 Soljaan...

Ja kyllä, kävelyksi menee nytkin, kun seuraavaan bussiin on 32 minuuttia (4 minuutti myöhässä).

Laitan aina kehuja, kun siihen on aihetta. Se on TKL:lta pohjanoteraaus jos eivät edes johdon ja esimiesten palautteisiin kuljettajat reagoi ja muuta käytäntöjään. Se ei ole edes erehdys.

Se on yhtiön tapa. Mainittakoon, että aiemmin menin yöaikaan linjalla 12 ja kuljettaja jäi tasamaan !!

Oliko TKL? Ei, Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy. Siinä se seisoi 3 minuuttia.

Mainittakoon myös, että myös linjalla 34 TKL ei jää tasaamaan Partolassa, esim. illan viimeisinvuoro Partolasta Pirkkalaan on aina jopa 10 minuuttia etuajassa.

Eivät taida noita kuskeja Nyssen lait koskea. Palkanmaksajana odottaisi kuitenkin palvelua, eikä kävelyä kotiin.

Pitäisi voida ajantasauspysäkkien aikoihin luottaa. Muuta emme vaadi. Tai sitten Nyssen täytyy poistaa ne ajantasauspysäkit, niin TKL:n ja muiden kuljettajat voi ajaa ohi miten ikinä haluavat  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

Harmi kun nyssellä ei ole HSL:n tapaista reittiloki-palvelua. On monet negatiiviset palautteet ammuttu alas kun jokainen voi itse tarkistaa että missä se bussi on kulkenut ja mihin aikaan.

----------


## nickr

Vaajy, valitit tässä ketjussa jo aiemmin samasta tilanteesta, johon sinulle vastattiin että TKL:n ajoaikatauluissa Pirkkalan pysäkkiä ei ole merkitty tasauspysäkiksi linjalla 12.

Se on sitten huono juttu jos vieläkään ei ole sitä saatu korjattua, mutta kuljettajien vika se ei ole, he noudattavat sitä mitä TKL:n ajoaikataulussa lukee.

Kannattaa muuten aina tuollaisissa tilanteissa laittaa palautteeseen mukaan näyttökuva (screenshot) esim. Reittioppaasta jossa näkyy etuajassa oleva bussi. Nysseltä on minulle kerran sanottu, että liikennöitsijälle lähtee vastaavankaltaisista tilanteista sanktio, jos tapaus "pystytään todentamaan". En tiedä, yrittävätkö itse todentaa sitä mitenkään, mutta jos laittaa näyttökuvan esim. Nysse-sovelluksesta niin ei pitäisi jäädä epäselväksi.

----------


## canis lupus

Tässä taannoin Tamperelaiset nauroivat kun HSL alueella vielä jonotettiin kioskiin lataamaan matkakorttia. No onhan tuo erikoista että etuajassa lähtöjen toteaminen on pelkästään asiakaspalautteiden varassa eikä minkään tietojärjestelmän vielä vuonna 2022. HSL alueella etuajassa ohitukset menevät automaattisesti ajamattomiksi. Ihmistä tarvitaan vaan tarkistamaan onko kyseessä paikannusvirhe

----------


## logiopiskelija

> Hei, lähettäisin palautetta myös Väinö Paunu Oy:stä tuossa tilanteessa.


Sanotaanko nyt, että taitaa mennä vähän yli tuo TKL -disstrack -kirjoittaminen, kun ei se Paunukaan ole ihan puhdas ole näiden aikataulujensa kanssa.
Omasta kokemuksestani voin sanoa sen, että maanantaista perjantaihin käytän aamuisin linjaa 6, ja tarkoituksenani on käyttää vuoroa 7:39 tai mikäli en tuohon ehdi, vuoroa 7:49. 

Olen nyt tuota samaa matkaa tehnyt elokuusta asti, ja ehkä n. 5 kertaa koko aikana, vuoro 7:39 on ollut aikataulussa. Kaikkina muina päivinä kyseinen vuoro on ollut jopa 5 minuuttia etuajassa.

Ja tästä 7:49 vuorosta vielä. Kyseinen vuoro on Nuijatiellä joko edellä aikatauluaan 7:45, tai myöhässä 7:55. Jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa kuljettaja ajaa lähes aina nopeudella 30 km/h, vaikka 50 km/h rajoitus. Bussi ei ole koskaan aikataulussa kyseisillä vuorolla. (Ei edes, vaikka bussissa ei lähiviikkoina ollut juurikaan matkustajia kyytiin noustessani. Usein on lähes täynnä)

Ja näitä molempia vuoroa ajaa Paunu. Että sinuna rajoittaisin TKL:n tai muiden liikennöitsijöiden haukkumista.

(Kyllä se Paunu varmasti jatkaisi liikenteessä, jos vain olisi kilpailutuksia voittanut. Ei kilpailutuksissa suinkaan verrata liikennöitsijää, vaan kalustoa ja resursseja)

----------


## vaajy

> Sanotaanko nyt, että taitaa mennä vähän yli tuo TKL -disstrack -kirjoittaminen, kun ei se Paunukaan ole ihan puhdas ole näiden aikataulujensa kanssa.
> Omasta kokemuksestani voin sanoa sen, että maanantaista perjantaihin käytän aamuisin linjaa 6, ja tarkoituksenani on käyttää vuoroa 7:39 tai mikäli en tuohon ehdi, vuoroa 7:49. 
> 
> Olen nyt tuota samaa matkaa tehnyt elokuusta asti, ja ehkä n. 5 kertaa koko aikana, vuoro 7:39 on ollut aikataulussa. Kaikkina muina päivinä kyseinen vuoro on ollut jopa 5 minuuttia etuajassa.
> 
> Ja tästä 7:49 vuorosta vielä. Kyseinen vuoro on Nuijatiellä joko edellä aikatauluaan 7:45, tai myöhässä 7:55. Jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa kuljettaja ajaa lähes aina nopeudella 30 km/h, vaikka 50 km/h rajoitus. Bussi ei ole koskaan aikataulussa kyseisillä vuorolla. (Ei edes, vaikka bussissa ei lähiviikkoina ollut juurikaan matkustajia kyytiin noustessani. Usein on lähes täynnä)
> 
> Ja näitä molempia vuoroa ajaa Paunu. Että sinuna rajoittaisin TKL:n tai muiden liikennöitsijöiden haukkumista.
> 
> (Kyllä se Paunu varmasti jatkaisi liikenteessä, jos vain olisi kilpailutuksia voittanut. Ei kilpailutuksissa suinkaan verrata liikennöitsijää, vaan kalustoa ja resursseja)


Silloin teet Nysselle ilmoituksen, pysäkin ohiajo, palautelomakkeella.

Oli firma mikä tahansa. Itsekin tekisin, vaikka kuskina olisi paunulainen. Nysse tässä on vastuussa eniten, koska he lupaavat, että ajantasauspysäkiltä ajoneuvo ei lähde etuajassa.

Jos TKL:n ajolistassa ei ole lueteltu tai merkattu selväksi mikä on ajantasauspysäkki tai missä niitä on, ei ole asiakkaan vika. Asiakas voi valittaa Nysselle.

Nysse valittaa liikennöitsijälle, joka toivottavasti saa sanktiot.

_Täsmällisyyttä parannetaan myös lisäämällä tarvittaessa reitille ajantasauspysäkkejä. Ajantasauspysäkit sijoittuvat seudulla kunta- ja aluekeskuksiin, jossa mahdollistetaan myös vaihtojen suunnittelu kulkuneuvojen välillä.
_https://www.nysse.fi/media/pdf-liitt..._2022-2025.pdf
https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008359556.html

Ei ihan toteudu, jos ajetaan ohi pysähtymättäkään, vaikka 3 min etuajassa. Eihän tuo maailmaa kaada, mutta pitää myös muistaa, että maksamme Nysselle täsmällisyydestä.

Jos ei se toimi kentällä, niin Nysse on vastuussa siitä, ettei pitäydy lupauksissaan (vika on tosin liikennöitsijöissä/tiedonkulussa ja osin kuljettajissa).

Oli vika missä tahansa ketjua ikinä, asiakasta ei voi oikein syyttää siitä että hän on perillä siitä, mitä hänelle on luvattu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:43 ----------




> Vaajy, valitit tässä ketjussa jo aiemmin samasta tilanteesta, johon sinulle vastattiin että TKL:n ajoaikatauluissa Pirkkalan pysäkkiä ei ole merkitty tasauspysäkiksi linjalla 12.
> 
> Se on sitten huono juttu jos vieläkään ei ole sitä saatu korjattua, mutta kuljettajien vika se ei ole, he noudattavat sitä mitä TKL:n ajoaikataulussa lukee.
> 
> Kannattaa muuten aina tuollaisissa tilanteissa laittaa palautteeseen mukaan näyttökuva (screenshot) esim. Reittioppaasta jossa näkyy etuajassa oleva bussi. Nysseltä on minulle kerran sanottu, että liikennöitsijälle lähtee vastaavankaltaisista tilanteista sanktio, jos tapaus "pystytään todentamaan". En tiedä, yrittävätkö itse todentaa sitä mitenkään, mutta jos laittaa näyttökuvan esim. Nysse-sovelluksesta niin ei pitäisi jäädä epäselväksi.


Kyllä, pitää paikkansa.

Tapauksia on useita, jotka sattuvat nyt koskemaan TKL:ää, johtuen siitä ettei linjaa 12 muu ajakaan kuin TKL ja PTL. Tilausliikenteen tapauksessa ei ole ollut ongelmaa, koska jäivät tasaamaan.

1B-aikaan kaikki hoitui ongelmitta, kun oli Paunulta vaunu, silloin en tainnut valittaa asiasta kertaakaan. Silloin tosin oli pakko, kun kuljettaja yritti poistattaa autosta B-vyöhykkeellä, kun ajatteli sen olevan C:tä.

En muista, että minulle olisi vastattu niin, että "Pirkkalan pysäkkiä ei ole merkitty TKL:n ajolistoissa tasauspysäkiksi linjalla 12".

Sen sijaan viestissä ei ollut edes pahoittelua, mutta asia välitettiin liikennöitsijälle ja kuljettajien esimiehille tiedoksi ja huomioitavaksi. Edes vastaajan etunimeä ei viitsitty painaa Ystävällisin terveisin, -kohdan alle.

Sellaista.

Tässä vielä virallinen kuvaus ajantasauspysäkistä:

"Pitkillä linjoilla on ajantasauspysäkkejä, joita ei ohiteta etuajassa. Ajantasauspysäkit ovat paikoissa, joissa busseilla on tarpeeksi tilaa pysähtyä pidempään."

----------


## nickr

> En muista, että minulle olisi vastattu niin, että "Pirkkalan pysäkkiä ei ole merkitty TKL:n ajolistoissa tasauspysäkiksi linjalla 12".


Puhuin nyt tästä ketjusta, jonka sivulla 2 Stadinluumu-niminen käyttäjä kirjoitti:
"TKL:n ajoaikatauluissa ei ole merkitty tasausaikaa Pirkkalassa Tampereeltapäin tultaessa. Eli auto kulkee silloin kun sattuu siitä menemään."

Eli tuota viestiä tarkoitin.

----------


## vaajy

> Puhuin nyt tästä ketjusta, jonka sivulla 2 Stadinluumu-niminen käyttäjä kirjoitti:
> "TKL:n ajoaikatauluissa ei ole merkitty tasausaikaa Pirkkalassa Tampereeltapäin tultaessa. Eli auto kulkee silloin kun sattuu siitä menemään."
> 
> Eli tuota viestiä tarkoitin.


Jaa, no sitten asialle ei ole tehty mitään sen jälkeen.

Mutta kun tarpeeksi valituksia tekee, niin sitten rupeaa jotakin tapahtumaan. Ihan periaatteesta noista kannattaa reklamoida.

Olemme maksavia asiakkaita, emme karjaa.

Paunun kuljettajilla on joku lista mistä ne katsoo noita ajoja, luulisi että nykyaikana olisi jotakin näyttöä busseissa että ollaanko etuajassa voi möyhässä.

Sen tarkemmin en osaa valaista, mutta ainakin Marja joskus minulle näytti pientä navigaattorin tapaista näyttöä missä näkyi linjan 8 muut "kasit", mutta siinä ei ollut tietoa tasauspysäkeistä näin äkkiseltään katsottuna.

Mielestäni ja saa olla väärässä, asiakkaan ei pidäkään hyväksyä sitä, että ajetaan ohi koska... Eniten voisi lämmittää milloin voi Nysseen jälleen luottaa.

Ei tilanne mihinkään muutu, jos ei kukaan laita palautetta asiasta.

Olen toki vähän skeptinen muuttuuko mikään nytkään, kun vastataan seuraavan kerran. Mutta sitä varten on palautelomake kai olemassakin.  :Smile: 

Suosittelen aina valitustapauksissa laittamaan palautetta Nysselle, ei suoraan operaattorille, että saavat mahdollisen sanktion.

Jos palaute ei missään vaiheessa käy Nyssellä, sillä pestään kädet ja lattiaa.

On toki myös aikataulujen suunnittelijoilla hommaa pelissä, jos nähdään että tietyt vuorot aina myöhässä, tai aina etuajassa niin sitä tietoa pitää hyödyntää aikatauluissa.

Se, että bussi joutuu ylipäätään seisomaan usein samalla ajolähdöllä Pirkkalassa 4 minuuttia, ei ole kuskin vika - mutta silti pitäisi jaksaa seistä siinä niin.

Nyt varsinkin kun niitä aikatauluja ei enää edes paineta postikatalogeihin, aikataulujen säädön pitäisi olla helppoa.

----------


## tkp

> Ja tästä 7:49 vuorosta vielä. Kyseinen vuoro on Nuijatiellä joko edellä aikatauluaan 7:45, tai myöhässä 7:55. Jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa kuljettaja ajaa lähes aina nopeudella 30 km/h, vaikka 50 km/h rajoitus. Bussi ei ole koskaan aikataulussa kyseisillä vuorolla. (Ei edes, vaikka bussissa ei lähiviikkoina ollut juurikaan matkustajia kyytiin noustessani. Usein on lähes täynnä)



Nuijatien pysäkin aika on arvioitu ohitusaika joten vuoro voi olla siinä 7.45 tai 7.55 ja silti se on ajallaan.

----------


## nickr

> Nuijatien pysäkin aika on arvioitu ohitusaika joten vuoro voi olla siinä 7.45 tai 7.55 ja silti se on ajallaan.


En tiedä ymmärränkö sanan "ajallaan" väärin, mutta jos arvioitu ohitusaika on 7.49, ja bussi tulee 7.45, niin kyllä se silloin etuajassa on. Samoin se on myöhässä jos se saapuu vasta 7.55. Arvioita Nuijatien ohitusajat toki ovat, joten sinänsä tuollaisissa poikkeamissa ei mitään väärää ole (vaikka tietysti reilusti etuajassa ajaminen ei olekaan suositeltavaa)

----------


## vaajy

Nyt vaihteeksi kehuja linjan 12 kuljettajalle!



Jäi tasaamaan, hienosti tehty. Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy. Auto oli numero 22. Ajantasauspysäkin aika 13.43, oli siinä kolme minuuttia 13.40 saavuttuaan.

Kumma kun ei TKL:ää ajan tasaaminen koske, no jospa saavat jouluksi ajolistojaan päivitettyä nykyaikaan. Ei tarvinnut kävellä!

----------


## klt-tammerfors

> Kumma kun ei TKL:ää ajan tasaaminen koske, no jospa saavat jouluksi ajolistojaan päivitettyä nykyaikaan. Ei tarvinnut kävellä!


Kokemuksesta voin sanoa sen, että tuo ei taida pitää paikkaansa. Itse tuossa joku päivä sitten matkustin TKL:n autolla linjalla 12, ja kyllä se tasasi aikaa, minkä verran nyt ajoissa olikaan.

----------


## Jufo

Kysyin asiaa tutulta TKL:n kuskilta ja hän sanoi, että tuo ei ole ajantasauspysäkki heille jaetuissa ajosarjoissa ja työnantajan ohjeistuksen mukaan ajetaan. Kannattaa siis antaa palautetta, koska onhan tuo nyssen sivuilla ajantasauspysäkiksi ilmoitettu.

----------


## karvinen

Kun katsoo aikataului NYSSEn sivuilta niin lukee tällänen "Välipysäkkien aikataulut ovat arvioita. Lähtöasemien aikataulu on täsmällinen (nimet lihavoitu)." Ja sitten löytyy myös "Lihavoiduilta pysäkeiltä ajoneuvo ei lähde etuajassa (ajantasauspysäkki)." Että miten tuon ny enään voisi tulkita toisin

----------


## vaajy

> Kun katsoo aikataului NYSSEn sivuilta niin lukee tällänen "Välipysäkkien aikataulut ovat arvioita. Lähtöasemien aikataulu on täsmällinen (nimet lihavoitu)." Ja sitten löytyy myös "Lihavoiduilta pysäkeiltä ajoneuvo ei lähde etuajassa (ajantasauspysäkki)." Että miten tuon ny enään voisi tulkita toisin


Juuri noin ja tästä syystä palautetta pitääkin laittaa Nysselle, ei suoraan TKL:lle, että jos ei sana mene perille niin annetaan sanktioita ajamattomista vuoroista.

Jos laittaa suoraan TKL:lle, niin ei jää mustaa valkoiselle itse tilaajalle.

TKL:n jotkut kuljettajat varmasti jäävät tasaamaan, ehkä tietävät asiasta? Eivätkä nojaa harhaanjohtavaan ajolistaan.

No jospa se vielä tilanne muuttui niin saataisiin joukkoliikenne pelaamaan asiakkaille eli nillle, jotka mm. TKL:n palkat maksavat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:04 ----------

Tankotanssi jatkui linjalla 8!

Mats Karlsson, Väinö Paunu Oy:ltä päivitteli lauantaina Twitteriin, että työnteon pitää olla hauskaa.



https://twitter.com/MatsKarlsson79/status/1515263538092249088

Oletan, koska hän on nähdäkseni autossa 156, hän oli ajossa linjalla 8. 156 on aika usein siellä, varsinkin viikonloppuisin.

Seuratkaa bussikuskia somessa, päivittelee paljon arjestaan Paunun leivissä.

Olen ollut itsekin kyseisen kuljettajan kyydissä ja hän huomioi kaikki matkustajat, myös liikennöintiolosuhteet.

Hän saa jatkuvasti positiivista palautetta ja hän olikin aikoinaan vuoden ExpressBus-bussikuski.

----------


## Karosa

> Eivätkä nojaa harhaanjohtavaan ajolistaan.


Työnantajan antamat ohjeistukset ja määräykset ovat kuitenkin ne, mitä työntekijä noudattaa eikä se mitä jossain reittioppaassa lukee. 

Työnantaja korjaa sitten ohjeistusta, mikäli se on virheellinen ja vastoin tilaajan vaatimuksia.

----------


## pehkonen

> Työnantajan antamat ohjeistukset ja määräykset ovat kuitenkin ne, mitä työntekijä noudattaa eikä se mitä jossain reittioppaassa lukee. 
> 
> Työnantaja korjaa sitten ohjeistusta, mikäli se on virheellinen ja vastoin tilaajan vaatimuksia.


Ja tuohon vielä lisäksi se, että työnantajan ohjeistus perustuu tilaajan esittämiin minimivaatimuksiin kilpailutuksessa. Jos joku yhtiö on havainnut ongelmia ajoaikojen noudattamisessa, niin ovat sitten itse lisänneet noita "tilajaan ohjeistuksen" ulkopuolisia välipysähdyksiä.

----------


## vaajy

> Ja tuohon vielä lisäksi se, että työnantajan ohjeistus perustuu tilaajan esittämiin minimivaatimuksiin kilpailutuksessa. Jos joku yhtiö on havainnut ongelmia ajoaikojen noudattamisessa, niin ovat sitten itse lisänneet noita "tilajaan ohjeistuksen" ulkopuolisia välipysähdyksiä.


Nyt tuli vastaus ihan TKL:lta. Toivotaan, että tilanne muuttuu.

Eilen myös kaksi etuajassa olevaa Väinö Paunu Oy:n lähtöä jäivät tasamaan suuntaan Kyösti Suupantorin pysäkillä.

_Hei,

Kiitos palautteesanne.

TKL:llä olemme noudattaneet ohjeistusta, että Suupalla ei ole ajantasauspistettä. Valitettavasti asiakkaille Nyssen reittioppaassa on näkynyt ko. pysäkki ajantasauspisteenä, vaikka se ei sellainen olisikaan.

Kesäkauden alusta tähän on kuitenkin tulossa muutos, jolloin linjalla 12 myös TKL:llä ohjeistamme kuljettajat tasaamaan aikaa Suupalla.

Pahoittelen aiheutunutta haittaa.

Terveisin,
Juha
TKL
_

----------


## Rester

> Nyt tuli vastaus ihan TKL:lta. Toivotaan, että tilanne muuttuu.
> 
> Eilen myös kaksi etuajassa olevaa Väinö Paunu Oy:n lähtöä jäivät tasamaan suuntaan Kyösti Suupantorin pysäkillä.
> 
> _Hei,
> 
> Kiitos palautteesanne.
> 
> TKL:llä olemme noudattaneet ohjeistusta, että Suupalla ei ole ajantasauspistettä. Valitettavasti asiakkaille Nyssen reittioppaassa on näkynyt ko. pysäkki ajantasauspisteenä, vaikka se ei sellainen olisikaan.
> ...



Sulla on varmaan jotain dokumenttia siitä, ettei Paunu ole koskaan mennyt tästä etuajassa ohitse?

----------


## vaajy

> Sulla on varmaan jotain dokumenttia siitä, ettei Paunu ole koskaan mennyt tästä etuajassa ohitse?


No se on kuljettajakohtaista, mutta jos ei matka itseä koske, niin en ala reklamoimaan.

Silloin kun olen ollut Paunun kyydissä, kuljettajat on jäänyt tasaamaan, jopa yöaikaan. TKL:n ongelma on, että niiden kuljettajilla ei ole ajantasauspysäkkiä siinä. Onhan se naurettavaa, että PirTil jää tasaamaan sekin, jopa yöaikaan, ja TKL pyyhältää aina ohi pysäkin. Niin myös tänään 2 minuuttia etuajassa, tosin en enää laita siitä palautetta, kun TKL:n johdon vastauksen mukaan kesäkuussa tilanne muuttuu myös TKL:llä, jolloin kuskeja ohjeistetaan tasaamaan.

Minun mielipide on, oli kuljettaja mistä tahansa, jos ei jää tasaamaan ajantasauspysäkillä = ajamaton vuoro. Jota pitäisi sanktioida ja oikeuttaa palautteen lähettämiseen.

Noita ohiajoja etuajassa ajantasauspysäkin pitäisi Nysseltä suoraan sanktioida oli kuriiri mikä tahansa. Automaattisesti, niin pitäisi tuo ajantasauspysäkkien asiakaslupaus. Samoin tietysti voi katsoa suunnittelun puolelle missä vika.

Onko aikataulut liian tiukat tai liian väljät, eli linjan lähtö on jatkuvasti joko etuajassa tai myöhässä. Ajodataa varmasti kerätään, samoin nousuja ja laskuja.

Tietysti minulla ei sitten ole kovin suurta otantaa kaikista TKL:n vuoroista, saati muista, suosin nimittäin paunulaisia. Niissä kuljettajapalvelu ja myös ajantasaus on tällä kokemuksella ollut ok.

*Tilastot alkaen huhtikuu 2021 tähän päivään*

Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne / Väinö Paunu Oy *348* matkaa *(81,13 %)*
Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne / Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy *30* matkaa *(6,99 %)*
Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne / Länsilinjat Oy *27* matkaa *(6,29 %**)*
Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne / Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne Liikelaitos *10* matkaa *(2,33 %)*
Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne / Vekka Liikenne Oy *2* matkaa *(0,47 %)*
ExpressBus / Väinö Paunu Oy *8* matkaa *(1,86 %)*
ExpressBus / OnniBus.com Oy *4* matkaa* (0,93 %)*

Yhteensä *429* bussimatkaa vaihdolla tai ilman. Kyllä ne Paunullakin sen huomasi etten muita taida käyttääkään. Jouluna kuski linjalla 8 Pirkkalan varikolta antoi Paunun jousiheijastimen  :Smile: 

Karkeasti kaikki matkani on ollut 81,13 prosenttisesti Väinö Paunu Oy:tä ja voin sanoa olevani melko tyytyväinen kuljettajapalveluun. Siellä on yksi kuljettaja joka ei ikinä tervehdi.

Mutta se ei päivääni kaada, en yleensä edes tervehdi itsekään sitä, koska tiedän ettei tule mitään vastaamaan.

TKL:ää oon käyttänyt sen 2,33 prosentin verran, ja ne mitä olisin käyttänyt, linja on mennyt etuajassa ajantasauspysäkin ohi - eli ei ollut tilastoitava matka kun bussin perä vain näkyi.

Usko tai älä, olen myös nähnyt TKL:n naiskuskia tasaamassa linjalla 12 Suupalla, ehkä hän tiesi siitä ja toimi ominpäin tai vanhasta linjan 1 muistista yms.

Paunuhan vetäytyy kesäkuussa Pirkkalasta, linjalta 8, eli tämä käyräni tulee laskemaan. Sitten alan käyttää Länsilinjojen autoa linjalla 11. Ja voin kertoa vaihteeksi palvelusta siellä. Pitäisi olla ok!

Noilla tilastoilla olen todellakin suosinut paunulaisia, ottaen huomioon, että Paunun lähdöt linjalla 8 on alle 30 prosenttia kaikkiaan.

----------


## logiopiskelija

_Laitetaan nyt tänne, kun en tarkoitukseen paremmin sopivaa ketjua löytänyt._

Miten on linjojen 70A ja 70B kanssa Kehon päätepysäkillä?
(Ja mikä on päätepysäkin merkitys)

Muutaman kerran olen Kehosta lähtenyt, ja näistä ensimmäisellä nousin autoon Kehon tallilta, eikä kuljettaja sanonut mitään. Toisella kertaa taas kävi näin: 

_Kuljettaja: Et kai kyytiin ole tulossa.
Minä: No kyllä olisin.
Kuljettaja: No mene sit tonne pysäkille. Tämä on päätepysäkki, ei tästä tule ketään kyytiin.

No minä siinä sitten kävelen pysäkille, ja bussi tulee, ja vielä matkustaja kyydissä.

Minä mielessäni: Mites se nyt olikaan? Saako siitä tulla vai ei?
_
Kolmannella kerralla kävelin suoraan pysäkille.

Ja se nyt jäi mietityttämään, että mitä itse olen busseilla lähes koko elämäni kulkenut, aina olen päätepysäkiltä saanut nousta kyytiin, tämä oli ainoa poikkeus.

----------


## nickr

> _Laitetaan nyt tänne, kun en tarkoitukseen paremmin sopivaa ketjua löytänyt._
> 
> Miten on linjojen 70A ja 70B kanssa Kehon päätepysäkillä?
> (Ja mikä on päätepysäkin merkitys)
> 
> Muutaman kerran olen Kehosta lähtenyt, ja näistä ensimmäisellä nousin autoon Kehon tallilta, eikä kuljettaja sanonut mitään. Toisella kertaa taas kävi näin: 
> 
> _Kuljettaja: Et kai kyytiin ole tulossa.
> Minä: No kyllä olisin.
> ...


Linjojen 70A ja 70B viralliset päätepysäkit on Keho 8624 ja 8625. Kehon talli ei ole pysäkki, mutta olen myös huomannut että kuljettajat hyvin usein ajavat sen kautta, vaikka odotusaikaa varsinaisella päätepysäkillä ei olisi kuin minuutti tai kaksi.

Olen myös huomannut, että usein ennen 70A:n lähtöjä kuljettaja ajaa tallille pysäkin Keho 8624 ohi, ja lähtee hetken päästä tallilta linjalle. Olen miettinyt, että mitä jos tuolta viralliselta lähtöpysäkiltä olisi joku tulossa kyytiin, kun bussilla ei ole enää mahdollisuutta koukata sen kautta, jos on jo tallille ajanut. Pitäisiköhän tuollaiset tulkita ajamattomiksi lähdöiksi, kun lähtöpysäkki ohitetaan ennen lähtöaikaa, vaikkei linjalle etuajassa lähdetäkään.

----------


## Salomaa

> _Laitetaan nyt tänne, kun en tarkoitukseen paremmin sopivaa ketjua löytänyt._
> 
> Miten on linjojen 70A ja 70B kanssa Kehon päätepysäkillä?
> (Ja mikä on päätepysäkin merkitys)
> 
> Muutaman kerran olen Kehosta lähtenyt, ja näistä ensimmäisellä nousin autoon Kehon tallilta, eikä kuljettaja sanonut mitään. Toisella kertaa taas kävi näin: 
> 
> _Kuljettaja: Et kai kyytiin ole tulossa.
> Minä: No kyllä olisin.
> ...


Teatteriesitys Tampereella peruuntui joten päätin sitten kokeilla uutta raitiovaunua matkustamalla aina Hervantaan asti. Tarkoitus oli palata samalla vaunulla takaisin. Päätepysäkillä kuljettaja sanoi minulle että tämä on päätepysäkki. Minulla ei ollut aikomustakaan poistua, joten sanoin kuljettajalle ett ä olen huviajelulla. Hän sanoi että kysyy uudelta kuljettajalta, että voinko jäädä. Uusi kuljettaja sanoi että pitää poistua, koska vaihtoraiteella voi sattua jotakin. Sitten ymmärsin että kyseessä on turvallisuusmääräys, mikä käytännössä tässä siis tarkoitti sitä, että matkustaja ei voi olla kyydissä raiteenvaihdon aikana.

----------


## vaajy

> _Laitetaan nyt tänne, kun en tarkoitukseen paremmin sopivaa ketjua löytänyt._
> 
> Miten on linjojen 70A ja 70B kanssa Kehon päätepysäkillä?
> (Ja mikä on päätepysäkin merkitys)
> 
> Muutaman kerran olen Kehosta lähtenyt, ja näistä ensimmäisellä nousin autoon Kehon tallilta, eikä kuljettaja sanonut mitään. Toisella kertaa taas kävi näin: 
> 
> _Kuljettaja: Et kai kyytiin ole tulossa.
> Minä: No kyllä olisin.
> ...


Silloin kun jäin sapattivapaalle, menin kyseisellä bussilla Edenin kylpylään. Tai ainakin joku vastaava.

Se kiersi ihan siksakkia Nokialla ja Väinö Paunu Oy:n naiskuski ajeli Kehon varikon kautta. Auto seisoi siinä 3-4 minuuttia ja sain olla kyydissä, koska linja ei ollut siirtoajossa.

Ainoastaan silloin kun linja on siirtoajossa, kyydissä ei saa olla matkustajia, koska vakuutus ei ole voimassa.

Jos linja ei olekaan siirtoajossa, mutta bussi ei seiso Nyssen määrittelemällä pysäkillä, uusia matkustajia ei voi ottaa kyytiin vaikka siellä joku jo onkin (noussut pysäkiltä aiemmin).

Tietysti jos olet tuttu matkustaja, niin Väinö Paunu Oy:n kuljettaja tekee vaikka varikkokierroksen kanssasi tai näyttää miten etuovi avataan  :Smile: 

Parhaimmassa tapauksessa saat nousta tai poistua bussistasi missä haluat, vaikka kotipihalla. Noin on itselle käynyt menneinä vuosina. Kuljettajien toiminta on siis aina erilaista jokaiselle.

Uskoisin, että vakimatkustajat saavat keskimäärän enemmän huomiota kuskeilta, minua esim. tervehditään ohjaamosta. Vaikka olisin Suupantorilla kävelemässä, jos kasilla ajaa tuttu Paunun kuski.

Käytännössä joku muu on voinut saada sinunkin tapauksessa nousuluvan ja toinen ei, oliko auto varmasti tyhjä kun se oli varikolla ja oliko se siirtoajassa vai linjakilvillä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Teatteriesitys Tampereella peruuntui joten päätin sitten kokeilla uutta raitiovaunua matkustamalla aina Hervantaan asti. Tarkoitus oli palata samalla vaunulla takaisin. Päätepysäkillä kuljettaja sanoi minulle että tämä on päätepysäkki. Minulla ei ollut aikomustakaan poistua, joten sanoin kuljettajalle ett ä olen huviajelulla. Hän sanoi että kysyy uudelta kuljettajalta, että voinko jäädä. Uusi kuljettaja sanoi että pitää poistua, koska vaihtoraiteella voi sattua jotakin. Sitten ymmärsin että kyseessä on turvallisuusmääräys, mikä käytännössä tässä siis tarkoitti sitä, että matkustaja ei voi olla kyydissä raiteenvaihdon aikana.


Noi on noita VR:n höpsötyksiä. Siellä leikitään vähän turhan monessa asiassa junaa, ja ymmärtäähän sen, tavallaan. Mutta tuohan ei ole yksittäisen kuljettajan toiminnasta kiinni, hänen on noudatettava saamaansa ohjeistusta.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Olen miettinyt, että mitä jos tuolta viralliselta lähtöpysäkiltä olisi joku tulossa kyytiin, kun bussilla ei ole enää mahdollisuutta koukata sen kautta, jos on jo tallille ajanut. Pitäisiköhän tuollaiset tulkita ajamattomiksi lähdöiksi, kun lähtöpysäkki ohitetaan ennen lähtöaikaa, vaikkei linjalle etuajassa lähdetäkään.


Matkustaja otetaan siinä tapauksessa kyytiin pähkinämäentien risteyksessä. Vakkarit tuntee kuvion ja muut kuski viittoo / tarvittaessa käy sanomassa, että tulevat kyytiin. Ei se koskaan ole ongelma ollut.

----------


## logiopiskelija

> Uskoisin, että vakimatkustajat saavat keskimäärän enemmän huomiota kuskeilta, minua esim. tervehditään ohjaamosta. Vaikka olisin Suupantorilla kävelemässä, jos kasilla ajaa tuttu Paunun kuski.
> 
> Käytännössä joku muu on voinut saada sinunkin tapauksessa nousuluvan ja toinen ei, oliko auto varmasti tyhjä kun se oli varikolla ja oliko se siirtoajassa vai linjakilvillä?


Selkeästi autossa oli linjakilvet 70B Tampereelle. Bussin sisällä ei varmasti ollut ketään, sillä kiersin bussin ympäri mennessäni pysäkille.

Toisaalta näitä etuuksia itselleni ei ole ollut. Mahdollisuus olisi kylläkin ollut (aikana, jolloin pappani ajoi Paunun palveluksessa)

----------


## Salomaa

> Linjojen 70A ja 70B viralliset päätepysäkit on Keho 8624 ja 8625. Kehon talli ei ole pysäkki, mutta olen myös huomannut että kuljettajat hyvin usein ajavat sen kautta, vaikka odotusaikaa varsinaisella päätepysäkillä ei olisi kuin minuutti tai kaksi.
> 
> Olen myös huomannut, että usein ennen 70A:n lähtöjä kuljettaja ajaa tallille pysäkin Keho 8624 ohi, ja lähtee hetken päästä tallilta linjalle. Olen miettinyt, että mitä jos tuolta viralliselta lähtöpysäkiltä olisi joku tulossa kyytiin, kun bussilla ei ole enää mahdollisuutta koukata sen kautta, jos on jo tallille ajanut. Pitäisiköhän tuollaiset tulkita ajamattomiksi lähdöiksi, kun lähtöpysäkki ohitetaan ennen lähtöaikaa, vaikkei linjalle etuajassa lähdetäkään.


Näin minäkin tulkitsisin, että sopimusliikenteessä ajetaan sovituilta pysäkeiltä. Todennäköisesti HSL- alueella tuollainen toiminta ei tulisi kyseeseen. Jos auto ei ole lähtöpysäkillä lähtöaikaan, niin silloinhan se on ajamaton lähto.

----------


## nickr

En tiedä löytyykö tätä netistä, mutta Pirkkalainen-paperilehdestä löytyi tämmöinen uutinen:

*Siirtoajossa ollut linja-auto kolaroi Naistenmatkantiellä*

"Linja-auto ja henkilöauto törmäsivät toisiinsa Pirkkalassa perjantaina 20.5. 
Sisä-Suomen poliisin rikoskomisario Pasi Rautio kertoo, että ajoneuvojen kylkikosketus tapahtui Naistenmatkantien ja Nuolialantien risteyksessä puoli kuuden aikoihin illalla. 
Linja-autossa ei ollut matkustajia, vaan bussi oli Raution tietojen mukaan siirtoajossa. Kyseessä oli ilmeisesti Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen linja-auto.
Tapahtumaa selvitellessä poliisi havaitsi, että linja-auton kuljettaja vaikutti päihtyneeltä. Kuljettajaa ei pystytty puhalluttamaan, vaan hänet vietiin verikokeeseen. Verikokeen tulos ei ollut Rautiolla tiedossa vielä maanantaina.
Nykyisten tietojen pohjalta kuljettajaa epäillään törkeästä rattijuopumuksesta ja liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisesta."

----------


## bussitietäjä

> En tiedä löytyykö tätä netistä, mutta Pirkkalainen-paperilehdestä löytyi tämmöinen uutinen:
> 
> *Siirtoajossa ollut linja-auto kolaroi Naistenmatkantiellä*
> 
> "Linja-auto ja henkilöauto törmäsivät toisiinsa Pirkkalassa perjantaina 20.5. 
> Sisä-Suomen poliisin rikoskomisario Pasi Rautio kertoo, että ajoneuvojen kylkikosketus tapahtui Naistenmatkantien ja Nuolialantien risteyksessä puoli kuuden aikoihin illalla. 
> Linja-autossa ei ollut matkustajia, vaan bussi oli Raution tietojen mukaan siirtoajossa. Kyseessä oli ilmeisesti Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen linja-auto.
> Tapahtumaa selvitellessä poliisi havaitsi, että linja-auton kuljettaja vaikutti päihtyneeltä. Kuljettajaa ei pystytty puhalluttamaan, vaan hänet vietiin verikokeeseen. Verikokeen tulos ei ollut Rautiolla tiedossa vielä maanantaina.
> Nykyisten tietojen pohjalta kuljettajaa epäillään törkeästä rattijuopumuksesta ja liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisesta."


Päätti sitten vaihtaa suoraan alaa, ei nimittäin taida päästä mihinkään taloon tommosen jälkeen..

----------


## vaajy

> Päätti sitten vaihtaa suoraan alaa, ei nimittäin taida päästä mihinkään taloon tommosen jälkeen..


Olen nähnyt tuon tilanteen suoraan Paunun bussista tuoreeltaan kuljettajan kanssa.

En vain ole havainnoinnut siitä tänne toiseen ketjuun, kun ei aiemmin pidetty havainnoista. Hyvä, että joku sentään lukenut saman lehdestä. On liikennöitsijä ja bussi numero ja kaikki tallessa.

Siinä oli eräs liikennöitsijä, muu kuin Paunu, ja henkilöauto poliisin kera.

Tänään oli linjalla 8 poikkeuksellisen hyvää kuljetusta. Antaisin kaikki tähdet mitä voin.

Kello 17.50. Täytyy melkein taas vaivautua joukkoliikenteen sivuille kehumaan heti 3 Paunun kuljettajaa erinomaisesta palvelusta linjalla 8. Niin, että palaute menee Nyssen kautta.

Aiemmin laittanut suoraan Paunulle. Oikein harmittaa, että se loppuu kesäkuuhun.

En ole tuollaista palvelua nähnyt vielä missään, vaikka esim. Pirtiliäkin tulee käytettyä ja Länsilinjaa. Ja sitä on ollut 10 vuoden ajan tarjolla.

Kuljettajapalvelu on osa sitä kilpailutusprosessia, siihen pitäisi panostaa, ei halvalla voi hoitaa palvelua ja kalustoa silleen, kuten kuuluu. Äskenkin näkyi esim. Paunun autosta Pirtilin auto, jossa perä oli jeesusteipillä kiinni rungossa.

Hetken me siinä naurettiin kuljettajan kanssa tilanteelle.

----------


## nickr

> On liikennöitsijä ja bussi numero ja kaikki tallessa.


No mikähän auto mahtoi olla kyseessä?

----------


## VHi

> Kuljettajapalvelu on osa sitä kilpailutusprosessia, siihen pitäisi panostaa, ei halvalla voi hoitaa palvelua ja kalustoa silleen, kuten kuuluu. Äskenkin näkyi esim. Paunun autosta Pirtilin auto, jossa perä oli jeesusteipillä kiinni rungossa.


Sinänsä olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että palvelua tulisi jotenkin pisteyttää kilpailutuksissa, mutta se, että halpa hinta jotenkin estäisi hyvän palvelun, on epätosi väite. Vastaavasti vaikka maksaisi kuinka paljon, ei välttämättä saa yhtään sen parempaa palvelua kuin halvallakaan.

Täytyy todeta, että ainakin kaluston osalta liikennöitsijän vaihtuminen on linjalla 71 ollut hyvä asia. Nyt on Nokian paikallisliikenteessäkin autoja, joissa on mm. ilmastointi ja raikas sisäilma. 

Ero korostuu kun vaihtaa Paunun autoon linjalle 70.

----------


## vaajy

Erittäin hyvää palvelua Väinö Paunu Oy:n autoissa linjalla 6.

En turhaan ole heitä suosinut aiemminkaan Pirkkalassa. Sitä palvelua on jo ikävä.

Naiskuski, luottokuski kutsumanimeltään, kertoi täsmälliset ohjeet Hervannan uimahalliin (edellinen TKL-bussi oli sitä luokkaa, että mitä sä tuollaisia kysyt), taksitolppa on muualla -meininkiä...
Onnistuin täydellisesti löytämään uimahallin, kun Paunun ystävällinen kuski antoi hyvät ohjeet.

Tänään nousin Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen autoon, kuskilta ei mitään vastausta tervehdykseen.

Mieskuski, rallikuski tai Automyyjä, kutsumanimeltään kertoi täsmällisesti miten päästä Kangasalla uimarannalle Liuttuun. Olikin Paunu kuski. Hän kertoi tismalleen mikä pysäkki, milloin jään, ja päästi tuttuun tapaan etuovesta.
Siitä oli rannalle kaikkein lyhyin matka alamäkeä kaiken lisäksi. Kuskin ajotapa ei ollut yhtään rallia juuri nyt, mikä on voinut johtua asfaltoinneista ja muista hommista alueella.

Jos saisin toivoa, niin Paunu saisi liikennöidä Pirkkalassa vieläkin. Heidän autoissa on paitsi palvelua, niin myös joukkoliikennetunnelmaa, jota on rakennettu vuosikymmeniä.

Mitkään Pirtilit tai TKL:t tai Länsilinjat tuota samaa bussifiilistä mitä Väinö Paunu teki jokainen ilometri. Silloin halusin bussiin niin paljon, että ajelin Paunun autoissa tuntikaupalla.
Katsotaan miten kauan tätä iloa enää kestää ja sen jälkeen Nyssen kassat alkavat huveta, kun jää se viimeinenkin syy ajella busseilla arkkuun.
Ei samanlaista bussifiilistä muissa autoissa. Nyt löytyi pyörä varastosta ja taisi siinä rahaakin hieman säästyä kun ei enää busseja tarvitse ainakaan kesäisin  :Very Happy: 

Mutta hei, kutosella ajellaan ja 42:lla, vielä kun Paunua siellä on tarjolla. Juurikin tämä palvelu ja bussifiilis saa tulemaan heidän autoon jatkossakin.

----------


## vaajy

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy, #41, eilen linjalla 12 myöhäisiltaan.

Kuski sinänsä oli ok, mutta ajoi kuin Kalle Rovanperä, jatkuvia jarrutuksia ja kiihdytyksiä. Sen lisäksi ei toiminut mikään Stop-nappi, eli kuskille pitää sanoa missä pois jää.

Sitä ennen menin Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteellä Prismaan, autoa en nyt muista eikä se tähän liity, mutta kuski ajoi myös kovaa ja holtittomasti.

Melkein joka toisessa käännöksessä perä meni pientareille ja osui aina johonkin rytinällä.

Poistuessani katsoin kalustoa, ja muutenkin kuvannut nyt sitä, niin en yhtään ihmettele.



Ennen kun ajettiin Paunun toimesta täällä niin kyllä siellä harvoin kolinaa kuului käännöksissä. Mistäköhän saavat Pirtilillä kuskeja...

----------


## Tuomas.P

Menee ehkä vähän ohi aiheen mutta kuitenkin, tuli mieleeni eräs päivä, että miten menee nykyään kuljettajien pukeuttuminen, onko jotain "pakkoa"? Jakavatko esim. Eri työnantajat vaatteet vai saako ns. Pukurahan. Joskus valopilkahduksena ainakin muutamalla Paunun kuskilla olen nähnyt vielä perinteisen suikan päässä.

----------


## vaajy

Eilen oli TKL:n autossa #116 joku ihme kuski myöhäisiltaan.

Äkkijarrutuksia joka risteyksellä kun odotti lähtövalmiuttaan kääntöön. Pysäkille meni aika rivakasti ja siellä kunnollinen äkkijarrutus joka ikinen kerta.

Takaovi ei auennut, piti mennä keskiovesta. Aukaisi sen vasta kun oltiin jo keskiovella.

Ei minkäänlaista tervehdystä sisään astuessa, ei vastannut yhteen. Ei katsonut edes silmiin, vähän sillain et "Mitä sä tänne tuut".

Ajo kuvasti tuota ensikosketusta kyseiseen lähtöön mahtavalla tavalla. Työmaan läpi veti kunnon vauhdeissa.

Se on vähän niin, että sellainen ajo, kuin mielentilakin. Eli eipä tainnut kovin onnellinen kuski olla.

Koko ajan pitelin tangosta vaikka penkillä istuin ko. TKL-kuskin ajon aikana. Kännykkää ei voinut edes harkita käyttävänsä, kun piti olla koko ajan valmiina kohtaamaan kuskin ajotyylin.
Olisivat vielä laittaneet auton, jossa on turvavyöt, niin antaisitte tekin kolme tähteä.

En muista milloin olisi noin nykivää kyytiä ollut esim. viime aikoina Linjalla 6, Paunun lähdöillä. No, ne on niitä suojatyöpaikkoja ne TKL:n pestit.
No, perä ei ole sentään osunut mihinkään ajossa, että vähän parempi suoritus kuin Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen lähdöillä...

----------


## Tuomas.P

Paunu otti ilmeisesti aika ison erän harjoittelijoita, eräs vanhempi mies kuljettaja ihmetteli, onko Paunulla uusia kuskeja mutta olivatkin harjoittelussa. Lisäksi nähnyt kuskeja, joiden olen jo luullut eläköityneen iät ajat sitten.

----------


## vaajy

Eilen oli Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteessä linjalla 12 autossa #24 todella loistava naiskuski!

Ystävällinen, palveluhenkinen ja ennen kaikkea muuta ajoi sitä bussia ammattitaitoisesti. Perä ei osunut mihinkään, ajo oli rauhallista ja muutenkin oli tasaista kyytiä.

Paluumatkalla huomasin Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen autossa #20 kuskin, joka oli ennen mielestäni TKL:lle töissä  :Very Happy: 

Sain hamstrattua oikein kunnolla edullisia paitoja, hinta nousemassa niissäkin varastoon, samoin ostin satsin edullisia pölypusseja inflaatiosuojaksi.

Ennen kaikkea muuta kyseisistä autoista sai virtaa puhelimeen, jossa sitä ei ollut tuolloin paljoa. Alkaa se sähkökin olla niin hintavaa, että täytyy laittaa osan liikennöitsijän piikkiin  :Laughing: 

Tänään en tiedä jaksanko lähteä mihinkään pyörimään busseilla, mutta huomenna Pirtililillä ilmaiseen näöntarkastukseen S-kortilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:09 ----------




> Paunu otti ilmeisesti aika ison erän harjoittelijoita, eräs vanhempi mies kuljettaja ihmetteli, onko Paunulla uusia kuskeja mutta olivatkin harjoittelussa. Lisäksi nähnyt kuskeja, joiden olen jo luullut eläköityneen iät ajat sitten.


Kyllä se varmaan tuohon menee nykyään Paunulla.

Eihän niille jää kohta enää mitään liikennettä, 2023 loppuu Nokian liikenne, 2025 vai oliko 2026 loppuu satavarmasti Hervanta-liikenne.
42 menee näillä näkymin muualle sekin. Olen yhdeltä kuskilta kuullut, että yksi olisi jo eläkeiässä, mutta ei halua työelämästä poistua vielä. Toinen eläköityvä nainen sanoi minulle suoraan.
Heti kun eläkeikä koittaa joulukuussa, häntä ei ratin takaa enää näe.

Kyllähän se vie terveyden tuollainen työ, paljon istumatyötä ja varsinkin jos tupakoi päättäreillä, kuten muutama Paununkin kuski.

Sitten taas yksi Paunun kuski, EB:ltä tuttu, pyöräilee Jopolla jopa 50-100 kilometriä töittensä jälkeen aina välillä.

Kyllä jotkut jaksaa jotain vapaa-ajallakin tehdä, hän on muuten tosi hyvä kuski. Hänellä on tosi hyvä ulosanti EB:ssä niin ruotsiksi, suomeksi kuin englanniksi.

Yksi kuski Paunulta osaa jonkun verran japania, oli kuulemma hyödyksi lentokenttälinjalla, kun Paunu sitä vielä ajoi  :Smile:

----------


## vaajy

Eilen lähdin kunnolla liikkeelle. Ikeaan.

Paunun autoissa #145 alkoi Vekka Groupilla. Jatkoin matkaa Paunun autoilla. Nyt tulee oikeasti liuta niitä, koska saatan matkalla Hervantaan Tampereelta hypätä takimmaisiin Paunun autoihin jopa 4-5 kertaa.

#116, #110, #112, #111 oli menopeleinä, eikä yhtäkään tuttua kuskia. Kaikki jotain uusia harjoittelijoita. Tai no kaksi kuskia oli tuttuja, viidestä autosta.

Ja sen huomaa, puuttui se Paunun palvelu kokonaan, ainakin autosta #116. Oli lähes eläkeiässä oleva mieshenkilö.

Kalevassa tuli lapsia kyytiin ja yhdellä oli ongelmia maksaa. Se tyttö n. 9v maksoi ilmeisesti puhelinlaskulla. Ei mennyt läpi.

Kuski pisti hänet KÄVELEMÄÄN. Onneksi ei ollut talvipakkasta. Yritti vielä itse ostaa lipun laitteella.

Kaikki kävi niin nopeasti etten edes ehtinyt sanoa, että maksan matkan kortilla.

Vanhemmille kai yksi viesti, mobiilimaksussa on se 50 euron raja, eli se täyttyy kyllä helposti. Hankkikaa se matkakortti, niin ei tule jatkossa noita tilanteita.

Jos puikoissa olisi esim. Paunulainen kuski Katri, niin olisi antanut lapsen mennä kotiin saatesanoin kerro asiasta vanhemmille että hommaavat kortin.

Lapsestakin varmaan kurjaa kun kaikki muut lapset pääsi bussiin, muttei hän.

Hervannasta siirryin Youtongiin.  #808 ja vaikka auto oli uusi, niin nelipaikkaisen penkkirivin yksi sivukahvapidike oli jo täysin irti.

Minähän tunnen suurimman osan Paunun kuskeista, siellä on automyyjää, kokkia, autohuoltajaa ja esim. entinen venäläinen KGB-agentti ratissa.

Silloin oli esim. tosi turvallinen olo kasin yölähdöillä kun Paunun autossa oli KGB-agentti ratissa ;d

----------


## Ivecomies

> Eilen lähdin kunnolla liikkeelle. Ikeaan.
> 
> Ja sen huomaa, puuttui se Paunun palvelu kokonaan, ainakin autosta #116. Oli lähes eläkeiässä oleva mieshenkilö.
> 
> Kalevassa tuli lapsia kyytiin ja yhdellä oli ongelmia maksaa. Se tyttö n. 9v maksoi ilmeisesti puhelinlaskulla. Ei mennyt läpi.
> 
> Kuski pisti hänet KÄVELEMÄÄN. Onneksi ei ollut talvipakkasta. Yritti vielä itse ostaa lipun laitteella.
> 
> Kaikki kävi niin nopeasti etten edes ehtinyt sanoa, että maksan matkan kortilla.
> ...


Käyttäytyikö se vanhempi mieskuljettaja siis erittäin aggressiivisesti sitä lasta kohtaan, ja komensi hänet menemään ulos? ei voi sanoa muuta kuin että todella typerää käytöstä linja-autonkuljettajalta, ja täysin väärällä alalla oleva henkilö. Ite jos oisin ollut paikalla kyseisessä tilanteessa, olisin puuttunut asiaan välittömästi ja sanonut sille idioottikuljettajalle tyyliin näin "Onko pakko olla noin epäkohtelias pientä lasta kohtaan, jolla voi olla kiire kotiin. Miltäs sinusta tuntuisi jos joku käyttäisi samalla tavalla sinua kohtaan? Tollainen toiminta ei kyllä kuulu asiakaspalveluun, taidat olla väärällä alalla. Mä jään nyt seuraavalla pois ja meen toisella bussilla kun oot noin p***a kuljettaja".  :Mad:

----------


## vaajy

> Käyttäytyikö se vanhempi mieskuljettaja siis erittäin aggressiivisesti sitä lasta kohtaan, ja komensi hänet menemään ulos? ei voi sanoa muuta kuin että todella typerää käytöstä linja-autonkuljettajalta, ja täysin väärällä alalla oleva henkilö. Ite jos oisin ollut paikalla kyseisessä tilanteessa, olisin puuttunut asiaan välittömästi ja sanonut sille idioottikuljettajalle tyyliin näin "Onko pakko olla noin epäkohtelias pientä lasta kohtaan, jolla voi olla kiire kotiin. Miltäs sinusta tuntuisi jos joku käyttäisi samalla tavalla sinua kohtaan? Tollainen toiminta ei kyllä kuulu asiakaspalveluun, taidat olla väärällä alalla. Mä jään nyt seuraavalla pois ja meen toisella bussilla kun oot noin p***a kuljettaja".


Hän yritti kerran tilata lipun lapsen puhelimella ja sai saman virheilmoituksen. En nähnyt kunnolla mikä ilmoitus siinä tuli.

Hän sanoi, että jos sinulla ei ole lippua, niin sinun täytyy poistua autosta. Vähän hämillään oli se lapsi.

Mutta kun en tunne tuota kuskia, vaikka tosi paljon käytän heidän autoja, eli varmaan joku harjoittelija tai just eläkkeeltä töihin kutsuttu - nythän on kuljettajapulaa meinaan.

Oli minustakin väärässä paikassa tuo kuski, kyllä tuossa lasten kohdalla täytyy vähän joustaa.

Aikuiset voi heittää tietty pihalle ihan suoraan, jos ei ole lippua, mutta että koululaiset. Sen jälkeen tuli ainakin 3-4 Paunun kutosta, että kaipa se sitten yritti niihin muihin tai lähti vaan pitkälle kävelylle.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Rebiaf, jos olet linjoilla niin.

Tunnetko semmoista suikkaa käyttävää rotevahkoa lyhyt hiuksista miestä, usein puvunliivi päällä ja ajeli ainakin Nokian linjoja. Lempinimi taisi olla Jampe tms. Erittäin hieno kuljettaja, vanhanajan henkinen ja aina niin mukava, oli ilo olla hänen kyyditettävänä. En tiedä vieläkö mahtaa ajella.

----------


## canis lupus

En tiedä Tampereen käytännöstä mutta HSL alueella periaatteessa lapsi otetaan AINA kyytiin. Oli lippu tai ei. Lapsella ei ole koulumatkalla mukana hänestä vastuussa olevaa aikuista (eikä kuljettaja ole sellainen paitsi hätätapauksessa mm. sairauskohtauksen sattuessa) joten etenkin kouluun taikka kotiin on aina päästävä

----------


## vaajy

> En tiedä Tampereen käytännöstä mutta HSL alueella periaatteessa lapsi otetaan AINA kyytiin. Oli lippu tai ei. Lapsella ei ole koulumatkalla mukana hänestä vastuussa olevaa aikuista (eikä kuljettaja ole sellainen paitsi hätätapauksessa mm. sairauskohtauksen sattuessa) joten etenkin kouluun taikka kotiin on aina päästävä


Niin sitä täälläkin pitäisi.

Laitoin myös Nysselle palautetta, meni siellä Paunun johdolle.

Enää ei taideta asiakkaalle päin vastata, koska liikennöitsijöille ei tule tietoon alkuperäinen asiakas lisätietona. Vaan vastaus tulee Nysselle.

Ennen näkyi asiakkaalle mihin palaute on välitetty eteenpäin.
Tosin nykyisin ei edes näy vastaajan nimeä Nysseltä, niin vähän epäilyttää menevätkö palautteet mihinkään enää. Mutta on laitettu  :Very Happy:

----------


## vaajy

Tänään oli mielenkiintoinen matka linjalla 11, Länsilinjat Oy.

Kuljettaja oli mukava, mutta eksyi reitiltä. Pirkkalasta unohti kääntyä HASA sairaalaan ja kääntyi sinne seuraavasta väärään suuntaan.

Kaiken lisäksi autossa oli yksi suojaovi auki takaoven huoltotilaan, joka ajon aikana piti meteliä ja roikkui edes takaisin.



Onneksi kukaan ei ole lyönyt päänsä siihen poistuessa.

Tuollaiset autot pitäisi varmaan laittaa varikolle tai laittaa edes teippiä sinne siksi aikaa.

Onneksi reitillä Metsäkylään oli tosi hyvää kalustoa, siinä oli matkaelämys, vaikka oli tuossakin ihan hauskaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:03 ----------

Pakko kehua vielä Länsilinjojen naiskuskia Metsäkylässä.

Nysse tuli ja miltei heti joutui lähtemään takaisin Sorin aukiolle. Ei minkäänlaista lepoa, ei edes viisi minuuttia. Näinkö arvokas kuljettajatyö Nysselle on.

Kun bussissa on bussifani, bussissa on nuuka.

Minulla oli oma kortti Arvolla ja lainakortti Rajaton AB.

Kuljettaja sanoi, että ei tarvitse autosta poistua, tai tulla takaisin etuovelle, leimaat vain lisää kausikortilta Soppeenmäen ja Lielahden välillä B-vyöhykkeellä niin saat ABC-lipun hintaan 2,10 euroa.

Säästin 1,30 euroa, koska normaalisti ABC olisi maksanut 3,40 euroa.

Nyssen ohjeistuksen mukaan nimittäin on niin, että koko matka on maksettava tarvittavine vyöhykkeineen kerralla, ei erissä. Mutta turhaa sitä on bussista poistua ja tulla heti takaisin leimaamaan. Päästiin kumpikin helpommalla.

Nyssen rahastusta, kun on AB Rajaton, niin vaaditaan ABC siihen kylkeen. Siinähän maksaa turhasta, kun on maksanut vuosilipussa AB:sta, niin miksi vielä rokotetaan ABC:stä, jos sattuukin menemään yli vyöhykerajan kortilla.
Ei kai se vaikeaa voi olla veloittaa siitä, mikä rajattomassa vuosilipussa puuttuu eli se C-vyöhyke. Tässä tapauksessa 1,30 euroa.

Noin saa kikkailtua esim. Kuhmoisiin ABCDEF hieman halvemmaksi, on testattu toimivaksi. AB ensin toisella autolla, jalkaisin C-vyöhykkeelle, CDEF arvolla autoon 42. Pidentää toki matka-aikaa, mutta on säästön arvoista toimintaa.

----------


## vristo

> Minulla oli oma kortti Arvolla ja lainakortti Rajaton AB.
> 
> Kuljettaja sanoi, että ei tarvitse autosta poistua, tai tulla takaisin etuovelle, leimaat vain lisää kausikortilta Soppeenmäen ja Lielahden välillä B-vyöhykkeellä niin saat ABC-lipun hintaan 2,10 euroa.
> 
> Säästin 1,30 euroa, koska normaalisti ABC olisi maksanut 3,40 euroa.
> 
> Nyssen ohjeistuksen mukaan nimittäin on niin, että koko matka on maksettava tarvittavine vyöhykkeineen kerralla, ei erissä. Mutta turhaa sitä on bussista poistua ja tulla heti takaisin leimaamaan. Päästiin kumpikin helpommalla.
> 
> Nyssen rahastusta, kun on AB Rajaton, niin vaaditaan ABC siihen kylkeen. Siinähän maksaa turhasta, kun on maksanut vuosilipussa AB:sta, niin miksi vielä rokotetaan ABC:stä, jos sattuukin menemään yli vyöhykerajan kortilla.
> ...


Toivottavasti kyseinen kuljettaja ei nyt joudu vaikeuksiin kun menit jakamaan tämän "kikkakolmosen" (ja ohjeistuksen vastaisen toiminnan) kaiken kansan luettavaksi.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Rebiaf, jos olet linjoilla niin.
> 
> Tunnetko semmoista suikkaa käyttävää rotevahkoa lyhyt hiuksista miestä, usein puvunliivi päällä ja ajeli ainakin Nokian linjoja. Lempinimi taisi olla Jampe tms. Erittäin hieno kuljettaja, vanhanajan henkinen ja aina niin mukava, oli ilo olla hänen kyyditettävänä. En tiedä vieläkö mahtaa ajella.


Harvemmin nykyään linjoilla kun pitää koulussa käydä välillä. Kyllähän kaikki Jampen tuntee ja tietää. Käsittääkseni ollut eläkkeellä jo hetken. Ei ainakaan ole vastaan ajanut pitkään aikaan. Loppuvaiheessa taisi olla jotain terveydellistä vaivaa ja aika vähän on Paunulla nykyään ajettavaa Nokian suunnalla. 



> Tänään oli mielenkiintoinen matka linjalla 11, Länsilinjat Oy.
> 
> Kuljettaja oli mukava, mutta eksyi reitiltä. Pirkkalasta unohti kääntyä HASA sairaalaan ja kääntyi sinne seuraavasta väärään suuntaan.
> 
> Kaiken lisäksi autossa oli yksi suojaovi auki takaoven huoltotilaan, joka ajon aikana piti meteliä ja roikkui edes takaisin.
> 
> 
> 
> Onneksi kukaan ei ole lyönyt päänsä siihen poistuessa.
> ...


Toi auto on ollut niin paljon korjaamolla viime aikoina, että ei uskoisikaan. Toissakerralla kun sitä ajoin oli jotain vikaa takaovessa. Ovea ei saanut kiinni jos auton keula oli alamäessä. Sitä korjannut asentaja ilmeisesti unohtanut sulkea luukun. Perjantaina aamulla ajoin autolla yhden lähdön linjaa 15. Luukku oli silloinkin auki enkä sitä saanut suljettua kun autossa oli vain urosmallisia "koriavaimia". Omat olin jostain syystä unohtanut kotiin. Normaalisti mulla on töissä aina teippiä mukana, mutta sekin oli loppu. Enkä ehtinyt edes kokeilla monitoimityökalulla kun auto ylikuumeni ekan linjasivun jälkeen ja sain toisen tilalle. Moottorin lämmöt 120 astetta, mutta matkustamoon tai kuljettajalle ei herunut lämpöä. Noi 2014 malliset Volvo 8900 bussit on kurjimpia keksintöjä, mitä tiedän. Ne ei ehjää päivää juuri näe ja silloinkin ovat aivan järkyttäviä kaikin puolin. Ei lämmitystä, jäähdytystä, jousitusta, ohjaustehostinta eikä mitään muutakaan, mitä 200 tuhatta euroa maksavalta autolta odottaisi.

----------


## vaajy

> Toivottavasti kyseinen kuljettaja ei nyt joudu vaikeuksiin kun menit jakamaan tämän "kikkakolmosen" (ja ohjeistuksen vastaisen toiminnan) kaiken kansan luettavaksi.


Toivotaan, mutta ei tuossa ole minusta mitään väärää.

Se on Nyssen ongelma, jos on niin kankea laitos, ettei voi ostaa kausilipulla C-lisän niin kuin esim. Helsingissä voi.
Älytöntä maksaa AB ja ABC eli AB tuplana Nysselle. Minusta ryöstö.

Silloin kun Länsilinjojen kaltainen naiskuski antaa leimata suoraan autossa B-vyöhykkeellä AB Rajattoman vuosilipun niin maksat silti B-vyöhykkeestä kahdesti, mutta sentään vähän halvempaa kuin ABC.
Siinäkin tapahtuu Nyssen suunnalta tuplalaskutusta Nysseltä. Monilla kausilippulaisilla C-matkat ovat hyvin satunnaisia, joten sekään ei ole oikein, että ostetaan ABC-vuosilippu.

Linjalla 70B tuo kikka harvoin toimii, koska et voi poistua ennen B-vyöhykettä, ellei ole supertuttu Paunun kuljettaja, joka antaa leimata B-vyöhykkeellä rajatonta. Silloin pärjää BC-arvolipulla.
Mahdollisuus tosin "jäädä kiinni", kun laite kai rekisteröi tapahtuman, niin en ole sitä kokeillut siellä.

Kaikilla muilla linjoilla, missä mahdollisuus jäädä pois ennen kuin vyöhyke vaihtuu, onnistuu tuo kikkailu.
Kiitos jälleen kerran Länskän kuljettajalle, säästin taas rahaa, ei mennyt porvareiden kirstuun.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toivotaan, mutta ei tuossa ole minusta mitään väärää.


Ei minustakaan. Mutta ei sillä ole väliä, mitä mieltä me kaksi ollaan, vaan sillä, että kuljettaja ei noudattanut työnantajan (typerää) ohjeistusta, ja jos työnantaja sille päälle sattuu, niin hän voi ottaa kuljettajan puhutteluun. Sitä tuskin halusit?

On vaikeaa antaa positiivista palautetta silloin, kun palautteen antamisen syy on se, että asiakaspalvelija on tehnyt asiakkaan hyväksi jotain sellaista, jota ei oikeastaan saisi tai pitäisi tehdä. Silti tuntuu, ehkä juuri siksi, siltä, että olisi kiva antaa sitä palautetta, että työnantaja saisi tietää, miten tyytyväiseksi ko. henkilö on asiakkaan tehnyt. Mä olen tuollaisissa tapauksissa kirjannut palautteeseen, että haluan kiittää työntekijää esimerkiksi "erinomaisesta tilannetajusta" tai "loistavasta palveluasenteesta" eli en yksilöi sitä asiaa, mutta teen selväksi, että hän on ollut keskimääräistä mukavampi, palvelualttiimpi, ystävällisempi...

----------


## vristo

> Ei minustakaan. Mutta ei sillä ole väliä, mitä mieltä me kaksi ollaan, vaan sillä, että kuljettaja ei noudattanut työnantajan (typerää) ohjeistusta, ja jos työnantaja sille päälle sattuu, niin hän voi ottaa kuljettajan puhutteluun. Sitä tuskin halusit?...


Se on vain sellainen juttu, että jos lipuntarkastajat tapaisivat tuollaisen tapauksen, niin siitä seuraisi tarkastusmaksu. Ja takuulla sanomista kuljettajalle, jos ilmenisi, että matkustaja on hänen kehoituksestaan toiminut noin. Ohjeistuksen antaa liikenteen tilaaja ja sen alihankkijana toimiva operaattori on sitoutunut noudataan niitä.

----------


## vaajy

> Se on vain sellainen juttu, että jos lipuntarkastajat tapaisivat tuollaisen tapauksen, niin siitä seuraisi tarkastusmaksu. Ja takuulla sanomista kuljettajalle, jos ilmenisi, että matkustaja on hänen kehoituksestaan toiminut noin. Ohjeistuksen antaa liikenteen tilaaja ja sen alihankkijana toimiva operaattori on sitoutunut noudataan niitä.


Ajoneuvossa kyllä, mutta jos poistut etuovesta ja tulet takaisin leimaamaan, niin ei siinä mitään virhettä tapahdu.

Varman päälle jos haluaa toimia, niin tietty seuraavalla bussilla  :Wink: 

Asiasta toiseen, näin tuon tilanteen tuoreeltaan.



Oliko Pirtil vai TKL? Väinö Paunu Oy:tä enää kuljekaan.

Länsilinja ajaa ohi tuolta liikenneympyrään ja siellä olevalle pysäkille parkkiin, joten niiden tuho se ei kaiketi ole.

Pirtilin perä ainakin osuu ties mihin kun noilla on pakko matkustaa, ei ole kunnon vaihtoehtoja enää. TKL:t kanssa välillä ajelevat miten sattuvat.

Yhden pirtil-kuskin perä osui miltei joka risteyksellä, kuuli matkustamossakin kuinka rengas meni taas rytinällä pientareelta tielle.

En kyllä uskaltanut itsekään mm ko. pysäkin alla seistä aikoihin enää kun TKL/Pirtiliä menee tuota luokkaa sieltä.
Jos bussin perä kääntyy 1,5 metriä niin se on jo huumoria, että tuo pysäkki on alle 1,5 metriä siitä. Aiemminhan joku muu bussi turmeloi toisen puolen pysäkin samalla tavalla.

Se rakennettiin uusiksi vähän kauemmaksi... ja se toimi. Milloinkohan tajuavat, että sama pitää tehdä tällekin pysäkille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Se on vain sellainen juttu, että jos lipuntarkastajat tapaisivat tuollaisen tapauksen, niin siitä seuraisi tarkastusmaksu.


Miten tuo käytännössä tapahtuisi? Treella ei tarkastajat ole siviiliasuisia, ja jos ei ne juuri sillä hetkellä ole bussissa, kun tuo lipunostotapahtuma tehdään, niin ei ne voi mitenkään tietää sitä taustaa.

----------


## vristo

> Miten tuo käytännössä tapahtuisi? Treella ei tarkastajat ole siviiliasuisia, ja jos ei ne juuri sillä hetkellä ole bussissa, kun tuo lipunostotapahtuma tehdään, niin ei ne voi mitenkään tietää sitä taustaa.


Ainakin HSL-alueella tarkastajat tulevat kyytiin esimerkiksi vyöhykkeen vaihtumista edeltävällä pysäkillä kyytiin ja tsekkaavat, että onko asiakkaalla lippua, joka oikeuttaa matkustamaan seuraavalle pysäkille, joka on jo seuraavalla vyöhykkeellä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:40 ----------

Tästä kun tsekkailen Nyssen vyöhykesysteemiä, niin se on varsin samankaltainen kuin HSL:n vastaava. Vyöhyke siis vaihtuu aina pysäkkien välissä ja kun kulkuväline ylittää sen, niin on oltava lippu, joka on voimassa koko matkan ajan. 

Tästä asiasta on väännetty kättä niin kauan kuin vyöhykelippuja on ollut olemassa. Se, että matkustaja kikkailee on eri asia kuin, että sopimusliikenteen ammattilainen toimii ohjeistuksen vastaisesti.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Harvemmin nykyään linjoilla kun pitää koulussa käydä välillä. Kyllähän kaikki Jampen tuntee ja tietää. Käsittääkseni ollut eläkkeellä jo hetken. Ei ainakaan ole vastaan ajanut pitkään aikaan. Loppuvaiheessa taisi olla jotain terveydellistä vaivaa ja aika vähän on Paunulla nykyään ajettavaa Nokian suunnalla.


Ahaa, toivotaan hyviä eläkepäiviä ja jaksamista, oli kyllä erittäin leppoinen mies ja ajoi tasaisesti. Bonus myös ammattiin kuuluvasta asiallisesta pukeutumisesta. Toinen legenda oli ainakin Kotkan pikavuoroa ajanut Leo, sain aina asiaankuuluvaa jämptiä palvelua hyvässä hengessä.

----------


## VHi

> Ajoneuvossa kyllä, mutta jos poistut etuovesta ja tulet takaisin leimaamaan, niin ei siinä mitään virhettä tapahdu.
> 
> Varman päälle jos haluaa toimia, niin tietty seuraavalla bussilla 
> 
> Asiasta toiseen, näin tuon tilanteen tuoreeltaan.
> 
> Liite 3387
> 
> Oliko Pirtil vai TKL? Väinö Paunu Oy:tä enää kuljekaan.
> ...


Kuule, minä olen ollut linjalla 71 Paunun bussin kyydissä useamman kerran ja sai pitää kaksin käsin kahvoista kiinni, ettei ole lentänyt tuolilta, kun on kuskilla ollut kiire päättärille. 

En silti lähde yleistämään, että kaikki Paunun kuskit kaahaa tai on sellaisia tai tällaisia. 

Havaintosi ovat ihan hyviä, mutta lopeta nyt jo hyvä mies tuo naurettava kitinä PirTilin ja Länsilinjojen toiminnasta ja Paunun ylenpalttinen kehuminen. Menee samaan kategoriaan sen kanssa, että ajaako Nobinan kuskit yli- vai alinopeutta. Ei jaksa enää kiinnostaa ja anti tälle foorumille on nolla.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Kuule, minä olen ollut linjalla 71 Paunun bussin kyydissä useamman kerran ja sai pitää kaksin käsin kahvoista kiinni, ettei ole lentänyt tuolilta, kun on kuskilla ollut kiire päättärille. 
> 
> En silti lähde yleistämään, että kaikki Paunun kuskit kaahaa tai on sellaisia tai tällaisia. 
> 
> Havaintosi ovat ihan hyviä, mutta lopeta nyt jo hyvä mies tuo naurettava kitinä PirTilin ja Länsilinjojen toiminnasta ja Paunun ylenpalttinen kehuminen. Menee samaan kategoriaan sen kanssa, että ajaako Nobinan kuskit yli- vai alinopeutta. Ei jaksa enää kiinnostaa ja anti tälle foorumille on nolla.


Joka firmassa hyvät ja huonot puolet, hyvät ja huonot kuskit. Tosin meillä päin Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne on näyttänyt pelkkiä huonoja puolia, kuljettaja poikkeavan usein töykeitä, autot hajalla ulkoisesti (tosin ei vaikuta matkustamisee), autot huonosti siivottu, tietty on jo iso asia jos heidän linja-autonsa edes kulkee. Kerran todistin erästä episodia, jossa Pirtilin kuljettaja karjui täyttä kurkkua eräälle koululaiselle: "Voisit edes joskus tervehtiä, aina ynseä naama", tosin kyseinen kuljettaja unohtaa oman naamansa. Tosin tämäkin "tapaus" on entinen Paunulainen.

----------


## nickr

Eilen 13.9. illan viimeinen lähtö Linnavuoreen ja Siuroon linjalla 79 lähti Nokian asemalta kolme minuuttia ennen klo 22 lähtöaikaa. Autona oli Paunu #118. Onneksi olin itse menossa toiseen suuntaan, mutta toivottavasti ei kukaan jäänyt kyydistä. Seurasin Nysse-sovelluksesta vielä, että lähti viisi minuuttia etuajassa myös Linnavuoresta takaisin päin, Siuron koulun tasauspysäkillä tajusi viimein jäädä odottamaan mutta saattoi olla jo myöhäistä.

Pitäisi varmaan lähettää kysely Nysselle, että valvooko Nysse itse mitenkään lähtö- ja tasauspysäkkien aikojen noudattamista. Koska tuntuu ettei valvo. Alkaa olla nimittäin jo melko yleistä ettei tasauspysäkillä odoteta, eikä enää kovin harvinaista sekään että lähtöpysäkiltä lähdetään milloin sattuu. Etenkin ilta-aikaan tällaista sattuu, mikä on vielä todella ikävää jos kyseessä illan viimeinen lähtö. Sanoin täällä foorumilla joskus aikaisemmin, että Tampereella noudatetaan ajantasauspysäkkien aikoja melko hyvin, mutta kyllä vähän joutuu korjaamaan omia puheitaan, viime kuukausien kokemusten perusteella niin toiminta on hyvin vaihtelevaa. Osa tällaisista on toki vahinkoja, mutta joitakin kuljettajia ei vaan kiinnosta ja jotkut ei varmaan edes tiedä mikä ajantasauspysäkki on.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Eilen 14.9. illan viimeinen lähtö Linnavuoreen ja Siuroon linjalla 79 lähti Nokian asemalta kolme minuuttia ennen klo 22 lähtöaikaa. Autona oli Paunu #118. Onneksi olin itse menossa toiseen suuntaan, mutta toivottavasti ei kukaan jäänyt kyydistä. Seurasin Nysse-sovelluksesta vielä, että lähti viisi minuuttia etuajassa myös Linnavuoresta takaisin päin, Siuron koulun tasauspysäkillä tajusi viimein jäädä odottamaan mutta saattoi olla jo myöhäistä.
> 
> Pitäisi varmaan lähettää kysely Nysselle, että valvooko Nysse itse mitenkään lähtö- ja tasauspysäkkien aikojen noudattamista. Koska tuntuu ettei valvo. Alkaa olla nimittäin jo melko yleistä ettei tasauspysäkillä odoteta, eikä enää kovin harvinaista sekään että lähtöpysäkiltä lähdetään milloin sattuu. Etenkin ilta-aikaan tällaista sattuu, mikä on vielä todella ikävää jos kyseessä illan viimeinen lähtö. Sanoin täällä foorumilla joskus aikaisemmin, että Tampereella noudatetaan ajantasauspysäkkien aikoja melko hyvin, mutta kyllä vähän joutuu korjaamaan omia puheitaan, viime kuukausien kokemusten perusteella niin toiminta on hyvin vaihtelevaa. Osa tällaisista on toki vahinkoja, mutta joitakin kuljettajia ei vaan kiinnosta ja jotkut ei varmaan edes tiedä mikä ajantasauspysäkki on.


Erittäin olennainen asia ja pohdinto, olen myös seurannut kyseistä asiaa. Melko hyvin kaikki kuljettajat noudattavat lähtöaikoja ja ajantasauspysäkkejä. On kuitenkin muutama tapaus, joilla on ennemmin tapa kuin poikkeus, että lähdetään hieman etuajassa ja kaahataan mahdollisimman lujaa, jonka takia ollaan runsaasti etuajassa, sitten on tilanteesta kiinni odotetaanko ajantasauspysäkkeillä... Nysse saisi kyllä valvoa tehokkaammin, muutaman kerran omalle kohdalle sattunut näitä, että lähdetty jopa 4-5min ennen lähtöaikaa.

----------


## vaajy

> Kuule, minä olen ollut linjalla 71 Paunun bussin kyydissä useamman kerran ja sai pitää kaksin käsin kahvoista kiinni, ettei ole lentänyt tuolilta, kun on kuskilla ollut kiire päättärille. 
> 
> En silti lähde yleistämään, että kaikki Paunun kuskit kaahaa tai on sellaisia tai tällaisia. 
> 
> Havaintosi ovat ihan hyviä, mutta lopeta nyt jo hyvä mies tuo naurettava kitinä PirTilin ja Länsilinjojen toiminnasta ja Paunun ylenpalttinen kehuminen. Menee samaan kategoriaan sen kanssa, että ajaako Nobinan kuskit yli- vai alinopeutta. Ei jaksa enää kiinnostaa ja anti tälle foorumille on nolla.


Pienestä pahastut kyllä. No minä en voi sille mitään, laita tilinumerosi niin laitan mielipahakorvauksia.

No ei voi mitään ja jatkaan samaa rataa, Paunu on minulle ykkösluokan bussiliike, eikä se miksikään muuta.

Tervetuloa ajeluille Pirtilin autoihin... siisteys on ainakin huippuluokkaa.

Hienoa, että pääsit Paunulla sen Rallikuskin kyytiin  :Wink: 

PS: Länsilinjat on mun toinen suosikkini, kaikki muu tulee perässä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pienestä pahastut kyllä.


Ei juuri kukaan jaksa lukea tyhjää täynnä olevia kirjoituksiasi. Perusta niille oma ketjusi, joka muiden on helppo jättää lukematta. Laita muihin ketjuihin vain asiaa sisältäviä viestejä. Jos et ymmärrä mitä muut pitävät asiana, niin sitten on parempi että kirjoittelet jonnekin ihan muualle kuin tälle foorumille.

----------


## vaajy

> Ei juuri kukaan jaksa lukea tyhjää täynnä olevia kirjoituksiasi. Perusta niille oma ketjusi, joka muiden on helppo jättää lukematta. Laita muihin ketjuihin vain asiaa sisältäviä viestejä. Jos et ymmärrä mitä muut pitävät asiana, niin sitten on parempi että kirjoittelet jonnekin ihan muualle kuin tälle foorumille.


No se on hyvä, että kuitenkin sinä luit.

Pitääkö tarjota kriisiapua täällä, kun niin moni pahastuu  :Very Happy:  Minulle on ainakin opetettu että jokaisen mielipide merkkaa.
Sama se on kai siirtyä Suomi24:n joukkoliikennefoorumiin ja jos moni niin tekee, niin ketä tänne sitten jää? Kuin se pieni piiri, joka on se "Aito ja oikea". Ihanaa.

Olen jo aiemmin kokeillut kuukauden taukoa tästä ihan vain sen vuoksi, kun niin moni on ilkeä täällä kanssakeskustelijoille.
Fooruminne viestimäärä ja aktiivisuus laski ainakin tässä Tampereen osiossa.

Harmi, kun en uskonut erästä bussikuskia, joka kuljettajien hyvästä toiminnasta mainitsi minulle, että älä eläessäsi rekisteröidy JLF:lle, niin et pety kuullessaan minusta bussifanina.
Paunulainen kuski oli sitä mieltä, että meno siellä on niin valikoivaa, että ei ole järkeä. Hän lopetti sinne kirjoittelun.

Toinen Pohjolan Liikenteen kuski, bussifani Valde, sanoi ihan samaa. _"Aika paljon stressiä tyhjästä, kilpailuhenkistä toimintaa".
_
Minulle on se ja sama mitä muut ajattelevat kirjoituksistani, toimitan niitä myös blogini kautta maailmalle. Voin sanoa, että luetaan ja myös Paunun kuljettajilta on niistä kuullut.
Niitä voimaannuttaa kovasti jatkaa samaa rataa, kun joku pitää siitä mitä he tekevät todella paljon.
Samalla hyväksyn muiden mielipiteet, joten kiitos sinullekin palautteesta.

Se oli myös sitä kuljettajien toimintaa, että Paunun kuski sanoi mulle ohjaamossa kiitos positiivisesta tekstistä heistä! Sai jaksamaan töissä!

Tuli muuten joskus yksityisviesti täällä eräältä:
_Oon lukenut noita viimeaikaisia keskusteluja ja ajattelin jättää sulle kannustavia kommentteja muiden negatiivisten palautteiden sijasta. Oon aina tykännyt lukea sun viestejä, niistä paistaa intohimosi bussiharrastuksen suhteen.
Jatka vain kirjoittamista, älä anna muutaman tosikon lannistaa!

_Siltä tämä vaikuttaa, että tämä olisi se pienen piirin harrastealusta. Onneksi on Blogger, jossa Paunu-juttuja on luettu kiitettävästi.
Tarkoituksena on tuoda joukkoliikennettä positiivisessa valossa. Ehkä tän foorumin käyttäjäkunnalle se ei kelpaa Paunu-tatsilla. Mutta kun mut ei Paunun autoista poista muu kuin firman konkurssi...

----------


## Jufo

Ehkäpä voisi olla jokin "Sekalaisia ajatuksia" ketju vapaamuotoisempiin ei-niin-informatiivisiin havaintoihin. Sinänsä vaajy on tehnyt ihan olennaisiakin huomioita esimerkiksi ajantasauspisteiden noudattamisesta. Minulle kirjoituksensa menevät usein viihteenä.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Mukavaa, että joku edes ottaa joukkoliikenteen laajemmin huomioon ja huomioi muitakin asioita, kuin mikä auto on linjalla ja mistä auto on tullut.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Mukavaa, että joku edes ottaa joukkoliikenteen laajemmin huomioon ja huomioi muitakin asioita, kuin mikä auto on linjalla ja mistä auto on tullut.


Terveisin vaajy käyttäjällä 2

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Terveisin vaajy käyttäjällä 2


Ei kylläkään, itse luen paljon kalustoon liittyviä havaintoja myös mutta niitä ei Tampereen alueelta kovin usein tule, joten nämä kirjoitukset tuovat vähän lisää luettavaa tännekin.

----------


## Lahti 402

Minulle vaajy:n kirjoitusten lukeminen on tuonut hymyn huulille. Intohimoisen bussifanin kirjoituksia on ilo lukea. Jos sisältö ei miellytä, liekö foorumilla ominaisuus jolla voi blokata tietyn käyttäjänimen tuotokset jne(?), niin sitä sopii käyttää. Toivon, että vaajy jatkaa harrastustoimintaansa hyvällä mielellä.

Kiitos

----------


## nickr

> Minulle vaajy:n kirjoitusten lukeminen on tuonut hymyn huulille. Intohimoisen bussifanin kirjoituksia on ilo lukea. Jos sisältö ei miellytä, liekö foorumilla ominaisuus jolla voi blokata tietyn käyttäjänimen tuotokset jne(?), niin sitä sopii käyttää. Toivon, että vaajy jatkaa harrastustoimintaansa hyvällä mielellä.
> 
> Kiitos


Anteeksi nyt vaan suunnaton tyhmyyteni, mutta en löydä vaajyn viesteistä mitään mikä viittaisi siihen että hän on "intohimoinen bussifani". Intohimoinen Paunu-fani, todellakin, kun pääosa viesteistä keskittyy siihen onko Marjis tai Sirpis ollut linjalla, onko automyyjä moikannut Suupalla tai onko vaajy käynyt Lidlissä tarjousostoksilla. Jos mainitaan joku toinen liikennöitsijä, niin useimmiten negatiivisessa sävyssä. 

Jos on pakko kertoa missä Minnis tänään on, niin sen voi tehdä siellä blogissaan. Mutta kuten tämän foorumin sääntöjen kohdassa 8 on sanottu, tänne foorumille vain asioita jotka tuovat jotain uutta sisältöä. Se ei tarkoita että pitää hokea uudelleen ja uudelleen ja uudelleen ne samat asiat.

Mielipiteitä ei täällä varmaan kukaan väheksy, ja hienoa että vaajylla on suosikkiliikennöitsijä, mutta kun niissä viesteissä on niin paljon joko täysin epäolennaista tai jo kymmeneen kertaan toistettua sisältöä, niin kyllä alkaa myös minulle riittää. En toki toivo, että vaajy täällä lopettaa mutta kyllä sääntöjä pitää noudattaa, etenkin kun moderaattori on tähän myös puuttunut. 

Ja ai niin, täällä tosiaan on näyttämättäjättämislista, mutta se toimii vain käyttäjän ollessa kirjautuneena, ja foorumi kirjaa minut aina automaattisesti ulos kun suljen sivun.  :Sad:

----------


## Jufo

Junaharrastajissa tunnetaan käsite _foamer_ eli "yli-innokas harrastaja" (foam=suu vaahtoaa), kuten tällä videolla.

----------


## vaajy

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy, #51.

Innokas formulakuski. Ajeli täällä Kurikassa nopeusnäyttöön 55 km/h, kun nopeusrajoitus on 40 km/h. Oli seitsemän minuuttia myöhässä.
Ei sellainen oikeuta kilpa-ajoon tiellä, jossa päiväkoteja ja kouluja! Onneksi oli viikonloppu...

Piti sanoa ohjaamoon, että ajatko formulaa vai kaupunkiliikennettä. Jotain mumisi, mutta ei saanut selvää.

Jo sisään noustessa aistin, että ei ota kuljettaja edes katsekontaktia, saati tervehdi ketän.

Huvitti katsoa Pirtilin työnhakuilmoitusta, jossa luki "Vaadimme positiivista asennetta". 16.00-16.16 suuntaan Vaitti.

Ratinassa kaksi Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne oy paitaista kuskia menivät kävellen punaisia päin työtauolla Ratinaan. Että on säännöt hallussa noillakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:48 ----------




> Terveisin vaajy käyttäjällä 2


Nyt puhuu todellinen bussitietäjä...

Ihan eri käyttäjiä ollaan. Älä yleistä.

En minäkään tule joka ketjuun huutelemaan, että ei kiinnosta. Minua ei siis kiinnosta tekniset havainnot busseissa yms.

Kaikille jotakin. Minulle bussit ovat ensisijaisesti ikimuistoisia matkaelämyksiä jotka eivät katoa koskaan.

Mutta kuten me monta kertaa ollaan puhuttu Marjiksen kanssa Paunun bussissa, että netissä on paljon ilkeyttä.
Hän ei sen vuoksi sitä paljoa käytäkään.

Teillä unohtuu se, että jokainen bussiharrastaja on erilainen. Jos ette pidä fine, en minäkään kaikesta pidä, fine.
Olkaa enemmän sellaisia, kuin haluaisitte itseänne kohdeltavan, ja se kaiken maailman viha ja tunnepurkaus voi vetää vessasta alas.

Antakaa tilaa erilaisille mielipiteille. Pitäkää muita työkavereinanne.

Mä kerään esim. vapaa-ajalla pulloja ja tölkkejä, enkä huutele toiselle, että sä veit mun saaliin! Jokaiselle jotakin. Me moikataan kun nähdään.
Yksi kerääjä on tosin super vihainen mies, joka melkein potkii sua ja huutaa "Motherf*cker!", jos näkee et sulla on enemmän kuin hänellä - niille pitää pistää samaan tyyliin takaisin että tuntuu. Muille voi vaan hymyillä, nauraa ja jatkaa elämää.
Mä sanoin sille silloin suoraan "You too" ja tilanne oli hoidettu  :Smile:  Ei ole haukkunut enää sen jälkeen vaikka pullojahdessa ollaan nähtykin.

JLF:ssä tuollaista henkeä on tosin turha odottaa, kun tuollaiset bussitietäjät tietävät enemmän spekuloida perättömyyksiä kuin kukaan muu.

----------


## nickr

> Pitäisi varmaan lähettää kysely Nysselle, että valvooko Nysse itse mitenkään lähtö- ja tasauspysäkkien aikojen noudattamista. Koska tuntuu ettei valvo.


Lähetin Nysselle viestiä ja tänään sain vastauksen, ei siis edes kestänyt kovin kauaa. Vastauksessa sanottiin, että Nysse ei valvo aikataulujen noudattamista mitenkään, resursseja ei kuulemma ole. Ja mitään automaattista seurantaa ei ole. Asiakaspalautteiden perusteella lähtöaikoja voidaan tarkastaa ja "informoida" liikennöitsijää, etuajassa lähdöistä seuraa sopimuksen mukainen sanktio (jos siis joku viitsii lähettää palautetta). 

Että tällainen tilanne Tampereella.

----------


## Melamies

> Että tällainen tilanne Tampereella.


Jos muuttuvan alv-kannan syöttäminen Nyssen lippujärjestelmään onnistuu normaalilla tavalla, eikä mittavalla koodausprojektilla, niin onhan tilanne paljon parempi kuin HSL-alueella.

----------


## Tuomas.P

En tiedä valvooko Nysse myöskään mitkä pysäkit ajetaan. Tiedänpä, että eräs Pirtilin linja hieman "oikoo" eli jättää yhden pysäkin ajamatta melkein aina iltaisin, kun kuljettajalla vuoro loppuu (linja siis loppuu ns. Tukikohtaan). Käyvät paikallisella huoltoasemalla tankkaamassa ennen päättärille ajoa, joka siis ei sijaitse reitin varrella mutta sieltä pääsee kyllä oikoen päättärille.

----------


## vaajy

> En tiedä valvooko Nysse myöskään mitkä pysäkit ajetaan. Tiedänpä, että eräs Pirtilin linja hieman "oikoo" eli jättää yhden pysäkin ajamatta melkein aina iltaisin, kun kuljettajalla vuoro loppuu (linja siis loppuu ns. Tukikohtaan). Käyvät paikallisella huoltoasemalla tankkaamassa ennen päättärille ajoa, joka siis ei sijaitse reitin varrella mutta sieltä pääsee kyllä oikoen päättärille.


Taidan tietää linjan. Tuttu näky täälläpäin.

Kun ajettiin Sirpiksen kanssa päättävää linjaa, ja hän on Väinö Paunu Oy:n kuski, niin hänen mukaansa kaikki pysäkit on PAKKO ajaa muuten tulee sanktio jos joku huomaa.
Hän on tehnyt tätä työtä Paunulle yli 20 vuotta ja jää näillä näppäimillä eläkkeelle.

Jäätiin silloin tasaamaan Suupantorille, sitten ajettiin kaikki loput pysäkit linjalla 8. Siis myös K-marketille. 

K-marketilla Sirpis laittaa Ei linjalla -kyltit. Sitten vasta varikolle mentiin Ei linjalla -kyltein.

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:n autot laittavat jo kauan ennen Vaittia "Ei linjalla" ja jättävät viimeisimmän pysäkin välistä.
Se on ajettava. Sieltä vasta voi mennä ABC:lle tai varikolle.
Jos esim. minä viiton Pirtilille ennen Vaittia missä vain kohdassa missä ne autot ajaa Ei linjalla -kyltein päättävällä vuorolla, sen on otettava minut kyytiin ja vietävä Vaittiin jos asiakas niin haluaa.

Ei viitsi antaa joka välissä palautetta, kun ei se hyödytä tuon firman tapauksessa. Siellä on omat säännöt.
Samoin linjalla 12 Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:n jotkut kuskit jättävät koukkimatta pysäkin sen Pirkkahallin mikä lie vierestä suuntaan Tampere. Vaikka tieltä näkyy onko siellä ketään, niin se on silti ajettava.
Jotkut ajaa vaan suorinta tietä ohitse välittämättä että ko. pysäkin kautta on ajettava. Sama kuin pikavuoro ajaisi rampin ohi moottoritietä. Voihan siellä joku olla silti myöhäisenä liikkeellä.

Ei tuollaisia mokia tulisi, jos Väinö Paunu Oy noita ajaisi.

Se hyvä puoli Pirtilissä on, että kun esim. linjalla 12 TKL ei jäänyt tasaamaan, heillä tasattiin sekunnilleen.
Nykyään myös TKL tasaa sekunnilleen, koska olen sinnikkäästi laittanut palautetta asiasta.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Kyseessä on linja 40B Kangasalla, pyöräilen usein iltaisin Linnainmaalla/Kangasalan suunnalla ja ihan mielenkiinnosta rupesin seuraamaan tuota hommaa. Ymmärrän, että tulisi turhaa ajoa edestakaisin mutta tietty säännöt on sääntöjä, linjan voisi ihan hyvin lopettaa vaikka siihen pysäkille, mistä käännytään tankille, silloin ei tulisi ongelmia. Toki täytyy muistaa, että mikäli on asiakkaita kyydissä, ajaa auto reitin ihan kokonaan. Kerran iltalenkillä olin turhautunut, en ollut nähnyt ainuttakaan linja-autoa, no sitten alkoi tapahtua! Pirtilin kuski peruutti vahingossa Huutijärven Teboilin seinään, yrittäessään tankata "henkilöautotankista", harmitti kyseisen kuljettajan puolesta kuljin aikoinaan hänen kyydissä Helsinki-Tampere, mukava mies.

----------


## vaajy

> Kyseessä on linja 40B Kangasalla, pyöräilen usein iltaisin Linnainmaalla/Kangasalan suunnalla ja ihan mielenkiinnosta rupesin seuraamaan tuota hommaa. Ymmärrän, että tulisi turhaa ajoa edestakaisin mutta tietty säännöt on sääntöjä, linjan voisi ihan hyvin lopettaa vaikka siihen pysäkille, mistä käännytään tankille, silloin ei tulisi ongelmia. Toki täytyy muistaa, että mikäli on asiakkaita kyydissä, ajaa auto reitin ihan kokonaan. Kerran iltalenkillä olin turhautunut, en ollut nähnyt ainuttakaan linja-autoa, no sitten alkoi tapahtua! Pirtilin kuski peruutti vahingossa Huutijärven Teboilin seinään, yrittäessään tankata "henkilöautotankista", harmitti kyseisen kuljettajan puolesta kuljin aikoinaan hänen kyydissä Helsinki-Tampere, mukava mies.


Jaa siellä, no sitten tätä samaa tapahtuu monella linjalla.

Tuskin puhuta enää yksittäistapauksesta. Linjan tulisi kyllä palvella koko reitillä, muuten voi tulla sanktioita, ajamattomista lähdöistä. Minusta tosi huonoa palvelua, että ajetaan reitillä Ei linjalla -kyltein loppupäässä.

Yleensä PTL-kuskit laittavat Ei linjalla viimeisen asiakkaan poistuttua, mutta esim. viimeisimmässä tapauksessa reitillä oli silti muutama pysäkki, josta olisi voinut joku nousta.

Itse en ainakaan viito Ei linjalla -autoille, mutta tuossa tapauksessa viittoisin. Olisi kiva joskus testata pysähtyvätkö, ovat nimittäin Nyssen tilaamaa liikennettä.

----------


## MJG

> Kyseessä on linja 40B Kangasalla, pyöräilen usein iltaisin Linnainmaalla/Kangasalan suunnalla ja ihan mielenkiinnosta rupesin seuraamaan tuota hommaa. Ymmärrän, että tulisi turhaa ajoa edestakaisin mutta tietty säännöt on sääntöjä, linjan voisi ihan hyvin lopettaa vaikka siihen pysäkille, mistä käännytään tankille, silloin ei tulisi ongelmia. Toki täytyy muistaa, että mikäli on asiakkaita kyydissä, ajaa auto reitin ihan kokonaan. Kerran iltalenkillä olin turhautunut, en ollut nähnyt ainuttakaan linja-autoa, no sitten alkoi tapahtua! Pirtilin kuski peruutti vahingossa Huutijärven Teboilin seinään, yrittäessään tankata "henkilöautotankista", harmitti kyseisen kuljettajan puolesta kuljin aikoinaan hänen kyydissä Helsinki-Tampere, mukava mies.


Niin että toiseksi viimeiseltä pysäkiltä viimeiselle matkustamisen onnistuminen jää kuskin päätettäväksi? Tällaisesta ajattelusta liikenteen tilaajat ovat varmasti haltioissaan.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Niin että toiseksi viimeiseltä pysäkiltä viimeiselle matkustamisen onnistuminen jää kuskin päätettäväksi? Tällaisesta ajattelusta liikenteen tilaajat ovat varmasti haltioissaan.


Kyllä vaan, kyseessä on vielä sellainen pysäkki (3 tai 4 viimeinen), että jos siitä ei pääse onnikan kyytiin, joutuu kävelemään ison tien vartta, mikäli haluaa Mobiliaan.

----------


## Resiina

Ai eikö Tampereella tunneta periaatetta jonka mukaan yksikin ajamaton pysäkki on ajamaton lähtö. Eli lähtö josta liikennöitsijä ei saa korvausta, vaan sitä saatetaan jopa sanktioida.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Ai eikö Tampereella tunneta periaatetta jonka mukaan yksikin ajamaton pysäkki on ajamaton lähtö. Eli lähtö josta liikennöitsijä ei saa korvausta, vaan sitä saatetaan jopa sanktioida.


Ei ilmeisesti :Laughing:  

Voisihan tuosta tietty viestin laittaa, osa ajaa myös linjakyltein tankille 1-2 matkustajaa kyydissä. Entäs onko kesken linjan sallittua mennä tankkaamaan? Suoraman nesteellä joskus näkee Pirtilin auton käyvän tankilla vaikka linjakilven mukaan linjalla ja matkustajia kyydissä.

----------


## vaajy

> Ei ilmeisesti 
> 
> Voisihan tuosta tietty viestin laittaa, osa ajaa myös linjakyltein tankille 1-2 matkustajaa kyydissä. Entäs onko kesken linjan sallittua mennä tankkaamaan? Suoraman nesteellä joskus näkee Pirtilin auton käyvän tankilla vaikka linjakilven mukaan linjalla ja matkustajia kyydissä.


Pirtilille kaikki on mahdollista... Joku kuski unohti tankata, eli lähdetty liikkeelle puolityhjällä tankilla.

Autoille tulee aika paljon kilometrejä kuitenkin päivän aikana. Ne tankataan normaalisti päivän päätteeksi täyteen. Niitäkin tarinoita olen kuullut, että bensaa on varastettu Nyssen liikennöitsijöiden busseista.
Tuo että tankkaa vasta kun tarvetta vähentää toki bensavarkauksien riskiä.

Muistan kun ykkösiä oli vielä ja loppumaisillaan oli bensa autosta, niin Automyyjä soitti Vatialassa varikolle, sieltä tuli Paunun huoltoauto tankkaamaan Härmälään. Huoltoauto odotti Automyyjää ja koko tankkaus hoitui odottaessa.
Odottaessa ja kuski rahasti samaan aikaan asiakkaita ja päästi halukkaat autosta pois. Toki joku kuski mokasi sitä ennen eli unohti tankata auton, mutta siellä ei sentään huoltamoja etsitty  :Smile: 
Todella kivutonta ja ammattimaista toimintaa, mutta sitä ei saa tokikaan "edullisesti" tai "halvalla", vaan tätä saa painottamalla laatupisteitä enemmän kuin sitä kokonaisedullisuutta. Eli siis aivan eri asia kuin mitä Pirtil on.

Ja Pirtilin autoissa on luutakin yhdestä syystä, kuljettaja siivoaa autot, vähän kuin Lidlissä kassa lakaisee lattiat. Siksi puhun Pirtilistä aina Bussiyhtiöiden Lidlinä. Paunun kuskit eivät autoja siivoa.
Yövuorollakin jos kaljat lensi kasilla ja roskia löytyi, niin sieltä soitettiin varikolle, ja tilattiin esim. vaikka Härmälään auton vaihto. Näin Automyyjä sanoi joskus  :Smile: 

Tätä se on kun Nysse on riittävästi halpuuttanut. Laadusta kannattaisi maksaa, Nyssellekin tiedoksi  :Smile:  Nuo halpayhtiöt tahraa vain Nyssen maineen.

----------


## vristo

> Niitäkin tarinoita olen kuullut, että bensaa on varastettu Nyssen liikennöitsijöiden busseista.
> Tuo että tankkaa vasta kun tarvetta vähentää toki bensavarkauksien riskiä.


Sen verran täsmennystä, että busseissa on dieselmoottori ja ne käyttävät kevyttä polttoöljyä eli naftaa, ei bensiiniä. Toisinaan voivat käyttää myös etanolia eli alkoholia tai erityiset kaasumoottorit käyttävät maa- tai biokaasua.

----------


## vaajy

> Sen verran täsmennystä, että busseissa on dieselmoottori ja ne käyttävät kevyttä polttoöljyä eli naftaa, ei bensiiniä. Toisinaan voivat käyttää myös etanolia eli alkoholia tai erityiset kaasumoottorit käyttävät maa- tai biokaasua.


Juuri noin ja siitä toivottavasti varkaat ovat perillä kun tankille menevät. Saavat parhaimmillaan autonsa rikki tuota menoa (ja bussin polttonesteluukun rikki).

Noita varkauksia on ollut varsinkin niissä paikoissa, joissa bussit eivät olleet vartioiduissa paikoissa, ja etenkin pahimpaan Kallis bensa -aikaan.
Olen monia tarinoita kuullut tällaisista varkauksista, ja nimenomaan siis polttoainevarkauksia, rahaa ei bussissa säilytetä.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Juuri noin ja siitä toivottavasti varkaat ovat perillä kun tankille menevät. Saavat parhaimmillaan autonsa rikki tuota menoa (ja bussin polttonesteluukun rikki).
> 
> Noita varkauksia on ollut varsinkin niissä paikoissa, joissa bussit eivät olleet vartioiduissa paikoissa, ja etenkin pahimpaan Kallis bensa -aikaan.
> Olen monia tarinoita kuullut tällaisista varkauksista, ja nimenomaan siis polttoainevarkauksia, rahaa ei bussissa säilytetä.


Miten muuten linjan 8 kuljettajat toimivat Pirkkalassa rahalaukun kanssa, kun vuoro loppui, toimitilojahan Paunulla tuolla ei ole vaan hiekkakenttä?

----------


## Zambo

> Miten muuten linjan 8 kuljettajat toimivat Pirkkalassa rahalaukun kanssa, kun vuoro loppui, toimitilojahan Paunulla tuolla ei ole vaan hiekkakenttä?


Nämä lienevät asioita jotka ovat yrityksen sisäistä tietoa, perusteena esim. kuljettajien työturvallisuus.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Nämä lienevät asioita jotka ovat yrityksen sisäistä tietoa, perusteena esim. kuljettajien työturvallisuus.


Totta totta, en nyt tarkoittanut, että mennään ihan yksityiskohtiin "rahat olivat siellä ja täällä" (kyseinen linja nyt vaan esimerkki), vaan lähinnä aina ihmetytti, kantavatko kuljettajat niitä mukanaan kotiinsa asti (riskit aina olemassa) vai onko niille ihan turvallinen säilytyspaikkansa yrityksen osoittamassa paikassa. Nykyään se lienee kuitenkin epäolennainen tieto, koska käteistähän ei enää käytetä (eikä Paunu enää linjaa ajakaan). Miten muuten seurattiin esimerkiksi sitä, että rahat pysyvät todellakin siinä kassissa ja sitä, että kuljettaja ei "lainaile sieltä".

----------


## vristo

> Miten muuten seurattiin esimerkiksi sitä, että rahat pysyvät todellakin siinä kassissa ja sitä, että kuljettaja ei "lainaile sieltä".


Ainakin HKL:llä pidettiin (siis pahvilippujen aikaan) säännöllisesti kassanlaskuja. Sillä siis tarkistettiin, että lippujen ja käteisen yhteenlaskettu summa oli sama kuin silloin kun kassan oli kuitannut. HSL-aikana piti lippumyynnistä saadut rahat piti tilittää säännöllisesti ja pohjakassa oli arvoltaan pieni.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Ainakin HKL:llä pidettiin (siis pahvilippujen aikaan) säännöllisesti kassanlaskuja. Sillä siis tarkistettiin, että lippujen ja käteisen yhteenlaskettu summa oli sama kuin silloin kun kassan oli kuitannut. HSL-aikana piti lippumyynnistä saadut rahat piti tilittää säännöllisesti ja pohjakassa oli arvoltaan pieni.


Kyllä kyllä, tulleen rahan ja myytyjen lippujen kohtaaminen/kirjanpidon seuraus lienee varmin, oli huonompi homma jos rahaa uupui. Muistan joskus yövuorosta, kun eräs kuljettaja kirosi, että ei ole mukavaa toikkaroida vilkkaan päivän jälkeen rahakassin kanssa kaupungin yössä. Kai Tampereellakin on ryöstöjä tapahtunut. Täytyy sanoa, että kyllä kuljettajakin heitti/heittää henkensä peliin..

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nuori isä joutui selkkaukseen bussissa: kuski vaati todistamaan, että rattaissa on vauva  Huusi, että heitä ne paketit pois vaunuista


https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/4...box=1664298930

Ei ole kuskilla ollut edes munaa kertoa työnjohdolle tapahtuneesta, eiköhän se ole jo firman vaihto kun lapsi kyseessä.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Kuulin juttua, että olisi Länsilinjojen kuskilla palanut käpy johonkin lastenvaunuihin ja tästä nousi ilmeisesti jonkinlainen äläkkä sosiaalisessa mediassa?

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Nuori isä joutui selkkaukseen bussissa: kuski vaati todistamaan, että rattaissa on vauva  Huusi, että heitä ne paketit pois vaunuista
> 
> 
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/4...box=1664298930
> 
> Ei ole kuskilla ollut edes munaa kertoa työnjohdolle tapahtuneesta, eiköhän se ole jo firman vaihto kun lapsi kyseessä.


Ehdinkin jo kysyä tapahtuneesta toisessa viestissä, tässä onkin ihan linkki lehtijuttuun. Tietty kaikilla on huonoja päiviä ja kyseisessä ammatissa virheet nousevat helposti esille mutta toisaalta ei nyt yleensäkään hyviin käytöstapoihin kuulu tuommoinen, oli siviilihenkilö tai ammattilainen asiakaspalvelija.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ehdinkin jo kysyä tapahtuneesta toisessa viestissä, tässä onkin ihan linkki lehtijuttuun. Tietty kaikilla on huonoja päiviä ja kyseisessä ammatissa virheet nousevat helposti esille mutta toisaalta ei nyt yleensäkään hyviin käytöstapoihin kuulu tuommoinen, oli siviilihenkilö tai ammattilainen asiakaspalvelija.


Jokaisella voi olla huonoja päiviä mutta ammattikuskina ei voi mennä räyhäämään asiakkaalle, en minäkään voi huutaa kellekkään että pois tieltä kun jäteastioita työnnän kohti pakkaria.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Jokaisella voi olla huonoja päiviä mutta ammattikuskina ei voi mennä räyhäämään asiakkaalle, en minäkään voi huutaa kellekkään että pois tieltä kun jäteastioita työnnän kohti pakkaria.


Juuri tätä tarkoitin, vaikka kuinka ketuttaisi niin ei ihmiselle kuin ihmiselle voi mennä räyhäämään.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kuulin juttua, että olisi Länsilinjojen kuskilla palanut käpy johonkin lastenvaunuihin ja tästä nousi ilmeisesti jonkinlainen äläkkä sosiaalisessa mediassa?


Iltalehden mukaan kuljettaja ei uskonut että nuori mies kuljettaa lastenvaunuiss a vauvaa.
https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/4...2-31fa2c699003

----------


## Ivecomies

> Iltalehden mukaan kuljettaja ei uskonut että nuori mies kuljettaa lastenvaunuiss a vauvaa.
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/4...2-31fa2c699003


Nyt voin vain sanoa että selkeästi väärällä alalla toi kyseinen kuljettaja. Ei kyllä voi millään ymmärtää että mistä hän ajatteli kaverin yrittävän matkustavan ilmaiseksi lastenvaunujen avulla, mistä sellainen tyyppi edes ne vaunut saisi? en kyllä myöskään voi ymmärtää miksei hän voinut ajatella nuoren kaverin olevan lastenhoitaja, mikä taas on hyvinkin yleistä tuossa iässä. Ei voi sanoa muuta kuin että ihan kauhea bussikuski, selkeästi väärässä ammatissa oleva henkilö. Tollainen käytös ei missään nimessä kuulu palveluammattiin, ja toivottavasti Länsilinjoilla puututaan ankarasti kuljettajan käytökseen, mielellään vaikka irtisanominen. Jos kuljettaja todella pelkäsi ettei vaunuissa ole vauvaa, hän olisi vain rauhallisesti voinut poistua ohjaamosta ja tulla katsomaan että vaunuissa varmasti on vauva, ja väittänyt kaverille vaikka että hänestä on ite juuri tullut/tulossa isoisä/isoäiti, ja haluaa vain huvikseen nähdä millainen vauva kaverilla on. Mut oli kyllä todella törkeetä käytöstä kyseiseltä kuljettajalta, varsinkin ilman mitään syytä, kun kaveri ei ollut millään tavalla ollut häiriöksi tai mitään. En myöskään ihmettele jos useat matkustajat päättivät sitten jäädä pois kyydistä ja jäädä odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa, kun oli niin epämiellyttävä bussikuski.  :Tongue: 

Oliko kuljettaja suurinpiirtein minkä ikäinen? mies vai nainen? jokatapauksessa todellakin rude bus driver.  :Mad:

----------


## vaajy

> Nyt voin vain sanoa että selkeästi väärällä alalla toi kyseinen kuljettaja. Ei kyllä voi millään ymmärtää että mistä hän ajatteli kaverin yrittävän matkustavan ilmaiseksi lastenvaunujen avulla, mistä sellainen tyyppi edes ne vaunut saisi? en kyllä myöskään voi ymmärtää miksei hän voinut ajatella nuoren kaverin olevan lastenhoitaja, mikä taas on hyvinkin yleistä tuossa iässä. Ei voi sanoa muuta kuin että ihan kauhea bussikuski, selkeästi väärässä ammatissa oleva henkilö. Tollainen käytös ei missään nimessä kuulu palveluammattiin, ja toivottavasti Länsilinjoilla puututaan ankarasti kuljettajan käytökseen, mielellään vaikka irtisanominen. Jos kuljettaja todella pelkäsi ettei vaunuissa ole vauvaa, hän olisi vain rauhallisesti voinut poistua ohjaamosta ja tulla katsomaan että vaunuissa varmasti on vauva, ja väittänyt kaverille vaikka että hänestä on ite juuri tullut/tulossa isoisä/isoäiti, ja haluaa vain huvikseen nähdä millainen vauva kaverilla on. Mut oli kyllä todella törkeetä käytöstä kyseiseltä kuljettajalta, varsinkin ilman mitään syytä, kun kaveri ei ollut millään tavalla ollut häiriöksi tai mitään. En myöskään ihmettele jos useat matkustajat päättivät sitten jäädä pois kyydistä ja jäädä odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa, kun oli niin epämiellyttävä bussikuski. 
> 
> Oliko kuljettaja suurinpiirtein minkä ikäinen? mies vai nainen? jokatapauksessa todellakin rude bus driver.


Tuo on kyllä töykeää.

Olen sitä mieltä että osasyy ikävään käytökseen ovat 12-tuntiset työpäivät. En tiedä onko samat ajat kuin Paunulla eli kivat 12 tuntia päivässä.
Ei siinä jaksa hymyillä, kuin ani harva. Tosin jos asiakas oikeasti haluaisi ilmaisen matkan, niin sen saa nykyään rollaattorin kanssa.

Paununkin autossa on joskus joku kuski huutanut lapselle asiallisesti "Missä sun lippus on!", joka tuli liputta kyytiin takaovesta, mutta seuraavalla kerralla lapsella oli matkalippu kourassa ja tuli etuovesta  :Smile: 

Menin perjantaina menoille ja linjalla 11 oli Länsilinjojen naiskuski, joka ei vastannut tervehdykseen ja katseli muualle kuin asiakkaisiin päin kun niitä alkoi autoon sataa alkupysäkillä.

Ei minkäänlaista reaktiota vaikka sanoin kuuluvasti "Moi!".
Täällä ei ole oikein vaihtoehtoja mitä valita, kun paremmat firmat lähti, joten käytän nykyään LL.

----------


## Metsätähti

Ymmärrän tämä bussinkuljettaja jonkin verran. Tottakai tämä asia pitäsi hoitaa ystävälisempi. Oon itse joskus huomanut että ihmisiä on tyhjän lastenvaunun mukana vain sen takia että voi matkusta ilmaseksi. 
Paras ratkaisu siheen on että myöskin lastenvaunun kansa matkustavat ihmiset maksaa matkansa niin kuin kaikki muutkin.

----------


## vristo

> Ymmärrän tämä bussinkuljettaja jonkin verran. Tottakai tämä asia pitäsi hoitaa ystävälisempi. Oon itse joskus huomanut että ihmisiä on tyhjän lastenvaunun mukana vain sen takia että voi matkusta ilmaseksi. 
> Paras ratkaisu siheen on että myöskin lastenvaunun kansa matkustavat ihmiset maksaa matkansa niin kuin kaikki muutkin.


Onko tullut mieleen, että lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustavalla onkin usein matkakortti taskussaan (jossa on esimerkiksi kautta ladattuna)? Eivät he aina lastensa kanssa matkusta.

----------


## Metsätähti

> Onko tullut mieleen, että lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustavalla onkin usein matkakortti taskussaan (jossa on esimerkiksi kautta ladattuna)? Eivät he aina lastensa kanssa matkusta.



Se tottakai voi olla mahdolista. Sitten se ei voi olla ongelma että ne maksa matkansa niin kuin kaikki muutkin myöskin silloin kun lastanvaunu on mukana.

----------


## vristo

> Se tottakai voi olla mahdolista. Sitten se ei voi olla ongelma että ne maksa matkansa niin kuin kaikki muutkin myöskin silloin kun lastanvaunu on mukana.


Pointtihan tässä on se, ettei lastenvaunuja tarvitsisi jättää yksin lastenvaunutilaan. Se jos joku on turvallisuusriski.

----------


## 339-DF

> Paras ratkaisu siheen on että myöskin lastenvaunun kansa matkustavat ihmiset maksaa matkansa niin kuin kaikki muutkin.


Juuri näin. Yksinkertaista ja selkeää. Eihän nykyisin saa sitä lippua kuitenkaan kuljettajalta edes ostettua, joten perustelu lapsen jättämisestä yksin alkaa olla vanhentunut. Vain matkakortin arvolla maksaminen on hitusen hankalampaa, jos bussissa ei ole lukijaa siinä lastenvaunutilan luona. Raitiovaunussa on lukija.

----------


## Salomaa

> Juuri näin. Yksinkertaista ja selkeää. Eihän nykyisin saa sitä lippua kuitenkaan kuljettajalta edes ostettua, joten perustelu lapsen jättämisestä yksin alkaa olla vanhentunut. Vain matkakortin arvolla maksaminen on hitusen hankalampaa, jos bussissa ei ole lukijaa siinä lastenvaunutilan luona. Raitiovaunussa on lukija.


Asia on juuri päinvastoin. Runkolinjat lisääntyvät eikä kenenkään muunkaa tarvitsee silloin näyttää lippua. Ei ole päätä eikä häntää siinä että vauva jätetään ruuhkabussissa yksin. Yhä enemmän kuljettajat keskittyvät ajamiseen . Suuntaus on oikea.

----------


## 339-DF

> Asia on juuri päinvastoin. Runkolinjat lisääntyvät eikä kenenkään muunkaa tarvitsee silloin näyttää lippua. Ei ole päätä eikä häntää siinä että vauva jätetään ruuhkabussissa yksin. Yhä enemmän kuljettajat keskittyvät ajamiseen . Suuntaus on oikea.


Mikäs tässä sitten on päinvastoin? Eli ollaanko me samaa mieltä siitä, että lastenvaunumaksuttomuus olisi syytä poistaa ja kaikki maksavat matkansa? Runkobusseissa varmaan on matkakorttilukijatkin keskiovilla.

----------


## pehkonen

> Mikäs tässä sitten on päinvastoin? Eli ollaanko me samaa mieltä siitä, että lastenvaunumaksuttomuus olisi syytä poistaa ja kaikki maksavat matkansa? Runkobusseissa varmaan on matkakorttilukijatkin keskiovilla.


Lastenvaunumaksuttomuus voidaan poistaa vasta sen jälkeen, kun kaikissa liikennevälineissä on avorahastus sekä matkakortinlukijat kaikilla ovilla. Tällöin ja vain tällöin poistuu lastenvaunumaksuttomuuden juurisyy.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lastenvaunumaksuttomuus voidaan poistaa vasta sen jälkeen, kun kaikissa liikennevälineissä on avorahastus sekä matkakortinlukijat kaikilla ovilla. Tällöin ja vain tällöin poistuu lastenvaunumaksuttomuuden juurisyy.


Olen eri mieltä.

Kun täällä on ihmetelty, miten älypuhelittomien on hankala käyttää joukkoliikennettä aikana, jolloin kuljettajalipunmyynti on lopetettu, automaatteja ei joko ole ollenkaan (tre) tai niistä aiotaan hankkiutua eroon (pks), aikatauluja ei julkaista paperilla ja niin edelleen, kritiikkiin vastataan toteamalla, että sillä ei ole merkitystä, että kaikilla ei ole tai kaikki eivät edes voi hankkia sitä älypuhelinta.

Jos logiikka on tuo, niin sen saman asiakasepälähtöisen näkökulman pitäisi päteä sitten tässäkin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Runkolinjat lisääntyvät eikä kenenkään muunkaa tarvitsee silloin näyttää lippua.


Noin on HSL-alueella, mutta tämä ketju käsittelee Tamperetta. Tampereella runkobusseissa on matkakortinlukija vain kuljettajan luona.

Lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkemisen maksuttomuudesta HSL-alueella on erillinen ketjunsa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Noin on HSL-alueella, mutta tämä ketju käsittelee Tamperetta. Tampereella runkobusseissa on matkakortinlukija vain kuljettajan luona.
> 
> Lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkemisen maksuttomuudesta HSL-alueella on erillinen ketjunsa.


Pystyykö ketjujen nimet täydentämään esim. Kuljettajien toiminta, HSL-alue sekä Kuljettajien toiminta, Tampere ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:10 ----------




> Mikäs tässä sitten on päinvastoin? Eli ollaanko me samaa mieltä siitä, että lastenvaunumaksuttomuus olisi syytä poistaa ja kaikki maksavat matkansa? Runkobusseissa varmaan on matkakorttilukijatkin keskiovilla.


Kun on päätetty matkustajien turvallisuutta lisäävästä toimenpiteestä, niin ei siinä asiassa kelloa siirretä taaksepäin. pehkonen täsmentää asian hyvin. Olen hänen kanssa samaa mieltä ja luulen että hyvin moni muukin. Huomattava tässä vielä Kuukankon huomio että Tampereella ei ole lukijoita runkobusseissa keskialueella.

----------


## Metsätähti

> Pointtihan tässä on se, ettei lastenvaunuja tarvitsisi jättää yksin lastenvaunutilaan. Se jos joku on turvallisuusriski.


Hm en tiedä mitä siellä vois olla turvallisuusriski, koska se maksaminen on aika nopea homma. Joskus oon nähnyt vauvaa nukumassa taloyhtiöiden pihalla yksin ja vanhemat oli asunnossa. Se on paljon isompi turvallisuusriski.

Mutta joo Nysse pitäsi asentaa ne lippulukiat myöskin bussijen keskiovelle.

----------


## canis lupus

> Hm en tiedä mitä siellä vois olla turvallisuusriski, koska se maksaminen on aika nopea homma. Joskus oon nähnyt vauvaa nukumassa taloyhtiöiden pihalla yksin ja vanhemat oli asunnossa. Se on paljon isompi turvallisuusriski.
> 
> Mutta joo Nysse pitäsi asentaa ne lippulukiat myöskin bussijen keskiovelle.


On se. Itse en lastani yksin jättäisi. Se on heitteillejättö jos jotain sattuu ja vanhemmalla on täysi vastuu lapsestaan. Jos mietitään nyt että bussi lähtee liikkeelle kun vaunujen tai rattaiden kanssa matkustava tulee maksamaan. Kuka niitä pitää pystyssä tarvittaessa jos joku fillaristi tai sähköpotkulautailija ajaa bussin eteen punaisia päin? Tai joku matkustaja kaappaa lapsen? Lastenvaunut on kuitenkin suht marginaaliryhmä ja vielä suurempi marginaaliryhmä on ne lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustavat joilla ei ole kausilippua. Kyllä he myös yksin liikkuvat

Mutta on näitä joilla siellä on lava olutta mutta se on tarkastajien hommaa puuttua siihen, ei kuljettajan

----------


## Melamies

> Pystyykö ketjujen nimet täydentämään esim. Kuljettajien toiminta, HSL-alue sekä Kuljettajien toiminta, Tampere ?


Tämä on hyvä idea. Ovatko viestiketjujen nimet tietoteknisistä syistä kiveen hakattuja eli onko helpompaa avata uusia viestiketjuja tarpeen mukaan kuin muuttaa entisten nimiä? Viestiketjun nimessä ei käsittääkseni ole paikkaa lisämääreelle, jolloin selventävän lisämääreen lisääminen samalla muuttaisi viestiketjun nimen. Esim Onnibusin viestiketjussa se "uusi pikavuoroyritys" tuntuu kuluneiden vuosien jälkeen jo hassulta.

Esim tämä kuljettajan toiminta ei sovi kumpaankaan aktiiviseen (HSL-alue ja Tampere) ketjuun. Kuljettaja ajoi pysähtymättä stop-merkin ohi, eikä katsonut onko juna tulossa. Siinäpä onnettomuuden syy yksiselitteisesti onkin maalaisjärjellä ajateltuna. Otkes on kuitenkin löytänyt paljon muutakin:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12641607

----------


## 339-DF

Tuolla ylälaidassa lukee ihan selkeästi, että tämäkin ketju on Tampereen paikallisliikenne -otsikon alla. Kyllä sieltä pitäisi selvitä, minkä alueen kuljettajien toiminnasta keskustellaan.




> Hm en tiedä mitä siellä vois olla turvallisuusriski, koska se maksaminen on aika nopea homma.


Se on vähän sellaista sosiaalipolitiikkaa. Että halutaan tarjota ilmaiset matkat nuorille vanhemmille. Sitten pitää keksiä joku tekosyy, että miksi näin tehdään. Ja syy on löytynyt tuosta, vaikka se on jokaisen äidin ja isän valittavissa, että haluaako jättää lapsen siihen viiden metrin päähän 20 sekunniksi, kun käy leimaamassa korttinsa, vai haluaako ostaa lipun vaikkapa kännykällä, jos ei sinne viiden metrin päähän halua mennä.

Helsingissä myös ratikka- ja metromatkat (ja junamatkat) ovat ilmaisia, kun mukana on lastenvaunut. Ja siihenhän tuo yksinjättöperuste ei istu ollenkaan, eikä ole koskaan istunutkaan. Mutta se ei tunnu haittaavan ketään. Ja sama pätee Tampereella käsittääkseni, eli myös ratikkaan voi mennä vaunujen kanssa maksamatta, vaikka siellä korttilukijat on joka ovella.

Eipä tuo asia minua sinänsä mitenkään haittaa, mutta tässä(kin) olisi parempi puhua asioista niiden oikeilla nimillä eikä keksiä höpöhöpöperusteluita.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuolla ylälaidassa lukee ihan selkeästi, että tämäkin ketju on Tampereen paikallisliikenne -otsikon alla.


Ei lue mobiilinäkymällä.

----------


## Salomaa

Pöytäkoneella oikeassa laidassa palkit "uusimmat viestit foorumilla" sekä "aktiiviset viestiketjut" näkyy molemmat "Kuljettajien toiminta"- ketjun otsikot samana. Ketjun avaamalla ja selaamalla tietysti selviää, kummassa ollaan mutta tuli mieleen että voisi teknisesti olla helppoa muuttaa nimiä hieman.

----------


## nickr

> Ei lue mobiilinäkymällä.


Kyllä mobiilinäkymässäkin pitää ensin painaa Tampereen paikallisliikenne -kohtaa ennen kuin pääsee juuri tähän ketjuun.

----------


## Hape

Tampereella yksityinen lehtikustantamo ryhtyi painattamaan aikataulukirjaa, kun kaupunki luopui a.o. palvelun järjestämisestä. Hintakaan ei ole järkyttävä. On kuulemma R-kioskilla bestseller.
 Ihmettelen kovasti miksi Hesassa ei joku kaupallinen taho aloita moista palvelua. Osa HSL'n asiakkaista varmasti ostaisi sen.
Ja Turussahan aikataulukirja on ilmainen, kaupungin kustantamana. Sitä kutsun palveluksi.

----------


## Miska

> Tampereella yksityinen lehtikustantamo ryhtyi painattamaan aikataulukirjaa, kun kaupunki luopui a.o. palvelun järjestämisestä. Hintakaan ei ole järkyttävä. On kuulemma R-kioskilla bestseller.
>  Ihmettelen kovasti miksi Hesassa ei joku kaupallinen taho aloita moista palvelua. Osa HSL'n asiakkaista varmasti ostaisi sen.
> Ja Turussahan aikataulukirja on ilmainen, kaupungin kustantamana. Sitä kutsun palveluksi.


HSL:n viimeiseksi jääneessä aikataulukirjassa oli lähemmäs 1000 sivua eli kyseessä ei ollut mikään pieni vihkonen. Minkähänlaiset mahtaisivat olla tuollaisen opuksen toimitus-, paino- ja jakelukustannukset? Onko muuten tuota Tampereen aikataulukirjaa edelleen saatavilla vai oliko kyseessä kertaluonteinen kokeilu? Perinteisen Turistin eli Suomen kulkuneuvot -aikataulukirjan julkaisu loppui reilut 10 vuotta sitten. Viimeisen Turistin hinta näyttää olleen 31 euroa. Käsittääkseni tuollakaan hinnalla tulot eivät kattaneet kustannuksia ja samaan aikaan kysyntä hiipui voimakkaasti.

----------


## Hape

> HSL:n viimeiseksi jääneessä aikataulukirjassa oli lähemmäs 1000 sivua eli kyseessä ei ollut mikään pieni vihkonen. Minkähänlaiset mahtaisivat olla tuollaisen opuksen toimitus-, paino- ja jakelukustannukset? Onko muuten tuota Tampereen aikataulukirjaa edelleen saatavilla vai oliko kyseessä kertaluonteinen kokeilu? Perinteisen Turistin eli Suomen kulkuneuvot -aikataulukirjan julkaisu loppui reilut 10 vuotta sitten. Viimeisen Turistin hinta näyttää olleen 31 euroa. Käsittääkseni tuollakaan hinnalla tulot eivät kattaneet kustannuksia ja samaan aikaan kysyntä hiipui voimakkaasti.


Käydessäni Tampereella viimeksi noin kuukausi sitten R-kioskin myyjä sanoi että painos on myyty loppuun, lisää tulee 'huomenna'.  Edellisenä talvena hinta oli 3,90, nyt kuulemma sama. 
HSL voisi kysyä että moniko asiakas tarvitsee/haluaa aikataulukirjan, painattaa sen mukaan kirjoja + pieni vara muita kysyjiä varten. Kirja voisi olla saatavilla vaikkapa keskustan R- kioskilta. Eikö aikataulukirjaa voisi jakaa osiin, kuntajaon mukaan.
Toinen hyvä vaihtoehto on Tukholman malli, siellä voi tilata tarvittavat aikataulut printattuina postitse kotiin, ilmaiseksi .
Suomen kulkuneuvojen ('Turisti') ilmestymisen loppuminen vaikeutti kaukoliikenteessä matkustamista . Muistan hyvin ajan kun se jaettiin Matkailuliiton jäsenille postin kautta kotiin, neljä kertaa vuodessa . Samoin olen jäänyt kaipaamaan puhelinluetteloa, sen loistavaa karttaliitettä. Nyt on hyvän Pääkaupunkiseudun kartan saaminen mahdotonta, Karttakeskus julkaisee Hki, Espoo, Vantaa - karttakirjaa, sitäkään ei joka vuosi. 
Kartta ja aikataulut ovat minulle vain ja ainoastaan paperisia, tietokoneruutu ei ole sopiva formaatti .

----------


## nickr

> Tampereella yksityinen lehtikustantamo ryhtyi painattamaan aikataulukirjaa, kun kaupunki luopui a.o. palvelun järjestämisestä. Hintakaan ei ole järkyttävä. On kuulemma R-kioskilla bestseller.
>  Ihmettelen kovasti miksi Hesassa ei joku kaupallinen taho aloita moista palvelua. Osa HSL'n asiakkaista varmasti ostaisi sen.
> Ja Turussahan aikataulukirja on ilmainen, kaupungin kustantamana. Sitä kutsun palveluksi.


Harmi vaan että Tampereella tuo yksityinen kustantamo ei ole laisinkaan kiinnostunut tuotteensa sisällöstä, niinpä viimeisimmästäkin painoksesta löysin kymmenen minuutin selailun aikana helposti yli sata virhettä, ja nämä oli vielä ihan helposti huomattavia. Jos ryhtyisin jokaisen linjan minuuttitietoja tarkastamaan niin varmaan löytyisi jokunen sata lisää. En tiedä, miten onnistuvat saamaan kirjan niin täyteen virheitä, kun tiedot on Nyssen sivuilla olleet kirjan tekohetkellä ihan oikein. Esimerkiksi kirjan lopusta löytyvät perus vyöhyketiedot ovat aivan miten sattuu. Olen toki palautetta lähettänyt heille, edellämainitusta virheestä ensimmäisen kerran jo yli vuosi sitten, mutta ikinä ei ole edes vaivauduttu vastaamaan tai virheitä korjaamaan. Kyllä harmittaa kaikkien niiden puolesta, jotka erehtyvät ostamaan tämän opuksen.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kyllä mobiilinäkymässäkin pitää ensin painaa Tampereen paikallisliikenne -kohtaa ennen kuin pääsee juuri tähän ketjuun.


Ei pidä, jos ketjuun tulee "uudet viestit" toiminnon kautta, kuten moni tulee.

----------


## nickr

> Ei pidä, jos ketjuun tulee "uudet viestit" toiminnon kautta, kuten moni tulee.


Missä tuollainen toiminto mobiilinäkymässä on? Luulin että se on vain tietokoneversiossa.

----------


## vaajy

> Harmi vaan että Tampereella tuo yksityinen kustantamo ei ole laisinkaan kiinnostunut tuotteensa sisällöstä, niinpä viimeisimmästäkin painoksesta löysin kymmenen minuutin selailun aikana helposti yli sata virhettä, ja nämä oli vielä ihan helposti huomattavia. Jos ryhtyisin jokaisen linjan minuuttitietoja tarkastamaan niin varmaan löytyisi jokunen sata lisää. En tiedä, miten onnistuvat saamaan kirjan niin täyteen virheitä, kun tiedot on Nyssen sivuilla olleet kirjan tekohetkellä ihan oikein. Esimerkiksi kirjan lopusta löytyvät perus vyöhyketiedot ovat aivan miten sattuu. Olen toki palautetta lähettänyt heille, edellämainitusta virheestä ensimmäisen kerran jo yli vuosi sitten, mutta ikinä ei ole edes vaivauduttu vastaamaan tai virheitä korjaamaan. Kyllä harmittaa kaikkien niiden puolesta, jotka erehtyvät ostamaan tämän opuksen.


Eilen Länsilinjojen autossa joku kysyi missä on Loukonlahti. Matkustaja ei tiennyt.

Kuljettaja osasi neuvoa, vyöhykkeet valittiin oikein AB.

Vyöhykkeistä sen verran, että Nyssen edustajat istuvat vielä tänä vuonna miettimässä vaihtoehtoja vyöhykkeille: 

*Vyöhykemalli otetaan tarkasteluun*Keskiviikko 14. syyskuu 2022 klo 13.37
Nyssellä joukkoliikenteen tulee olla helppoa ja huoletonta, joten lippujärjestelmän helppokäyttöisyyttä halutaan tarkastella tiheällä kammalla. Ensimmäisenä selvitämme nykyiselle vyöhykemalli AF:lle mahdollisia vaihtoehtoja.

Vyöhykeselvityksessä tarkastellaan erilaisten vyöhykemallien vaikutuksia asiakkaidemme arkeen sekä vyöhykkeiden taloudellisia vaikutuksia joukkoliikenteeseen.
Vyöhykemalli tullee joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätettäväksi loppuvuodesta 2022.

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/v...kasteluun.html

----------


## tlajunen

> Missä tuollainen toiminto mobiilinäkymässä on? Luulin että se on vain tietokoneversiossa.


Klikkaa ylhäältä oikealta neliö, jossa kolme pistettä, josta avautuu lisää painikkeita. Sieltä "mitä uutta".

Myös suora linkki
http://jlf.fi/search.php?do=getnew
toimii.

----------


## nickr

> Klikkaa ylhäältä oikealta neliö, jossa kolme pistettä, josta avautuu lisää painikkeita. Sieltä "mitä uutta".
> 
> Myös suora linkki
> http://jlf.fi/search.php?do=getnew
> toimii.


No niinpä olikin, en ollutkaan tuota ennen huomannut. Tosin lukee tuossakin näkymässä ketjun nimen alla "Foorumi: Tampereen paikallisliikenne". :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> No niinpä olikin, en ollutkaan tuota ennen huomannut. Tosin lukee tuossakin näkymässä ketjun nimen alla "Foorumi: Tampereen paikallisliikenne".


Joo, listauksessa, mutta ei sitten itse viestiketjussa.

Joka tapauksessa, tieto foorumista mihin ketju kuuluu, on kyllä helposti löydettävissä. Vaikka olisihan se hyvä, että näkyisi kaikkialla.

----------


## nickr

Kaikenlaista säätämistä saakin todistaa kun yöllä liikkuu. Nimittäin viime yönä 23:30 lähtö Haukiluomasta linjalla 8 oli lähdössä n. 20 minuuttia myöhässä saavuttuaan edelliseltä vuorolta myöhässä. Auto ei kuitenkaan jatkanut normaalia reittiä kohti Virontörmänkatua, vaan kääntyi itään päin Myllypuronkadulle. Ajattelin ensin, että ehkä kuski ajaa Rantatietä keskustaan jotta saa aikataulua kiinni. Mutta ei, auto kääntyikin Tohlopinkadulle, ja ajoi Tohlopin mutkan kautta Tesoman valtatielle, josta palasi Tesomalle ja normaalille reitille. Aikaa säästyi ehkä tasan 0 minuuttia, mutta iso määrä pysäkkejä jäi palvelematta. Tuskinpa oli työnjohdolta kysytty lupa tällaiseen reittiin. 

Seuraava 8 tulikin jo lauantain puolella, joten mietin, että korvaako Nysse mahdollisen yömaksun, kun edellisen vuoron kuljettaja ajoi tällaista hupireittiä? Mietin myös, että mitä järkeä ylipäätään on jättää liutaa pysäkkejä ilman palvelua saadakseen 20 minuutin myöhästymisestä ehkä 1-2 minuuttia kurottua kiinni. Toki tässä tapauksessa edes tuota vähäistä säästöä ei tullut, kun kuljettaja jostain ihmeen syystä ajoi Tohlopin kautta.

Itselleni ei kuitenkaan koitunut lisämaksua, koska olin Tesomankadun varrella, josta 7Y poimi kyytiläiset sopivasti ennen vuorokauden vaihtumista. Ja toisaalta kausilipulta ei taida enää edes mennä yömaksua.

----------


## vaajy

Pirkkalan bussipysäkki saanut nyt toistamiseen bussikuskilta turpaan. Missä ajotaito??





Ei enää liiku kuin Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy, Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne Liikelaitos ja Länsilinjat Oy.

ÄLKÄÄ odottako ko. pysäkillä bussia katoksessa, VAARALLISTA!

Silloin kun Väinö Paunu Oy ajoi pelkästään, ei tuollaista ole näkynyt täälläpäin.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Hyvin vahvasti veikkaan, että nyt ei ole kyseessä minkä firman kuskit ajavat parhaiten. Kyllä Paunullakin osataan tunaroida, itseasiassa olin jäädä juuri tänään yhden alle suojatiellä. Onko varmasti kyseisen pysäkin tuhonnut linja-auto? Vai joku ihan muu, tullut vissiin aika pahaa jälkeä jos matkustajat kyydissä, ihme, että ei ole uutisoitu isommin.

----------


## Vainma

> Pirkkalan bussipysäkki saanut nyt toistamiseen bussikuskilta turpaan. Missä ajotaito??
> 
> ÄLKÄÄ odottako ko. pysäkillä bussia katoksessa, VAARALLISTA!


Toki ajotaidolla on suurin merkitys pysäkkien säilymiseen ehjänä, mutta tuon kuvan perusteella näyttäisi olevan taas hienosti sijoitettu pysäkki mahdollisimman lähelle tien reunaa.

Jo suunnitteluvaiheessa tulisi ottaa huomioon tuo mahdollinen perän sivuttaissiirtymä ja laittaa pysäkki hieman etäämmälle reunasta.

Myös kuvassa näkyvän kevyen liikenteen väylän kaistojen vaihtaminen päittäin antaisi hyvän mahdollisuuden siirtää pysäkkikatos jalankulkijoiden kaistalle ja samalla päästäisiin myös eroon siitä, että bussi purkaa matkustajat suoraan polkupyöräilijöiden eteen.

En ole vieläkään löytänyt syytä, miksi nuo kaistat menevät miltei aina noin omituisesti.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Hyvin vahvasti veikkaan, että nyt ei ole kyseessä minkä firman kuskit ajavat parhaiten. Kyllä Paunullakin osataan tunaroida, itseasiassa olin jäädä juuri tänään yhden alle suojatiellä. Onko varmasti kyseisen pysäkin tuhonnut linja-auto? Vai joku ihan muu, tullut vissiin aika pahaa jälkeä jos matkustajat kyydissä, ihme, että ei ole uutisoitu isommin.


Mä kyllä veikkaan että asialla on ollut ihan henkilöauto ja ajotaidoton pelkän B-kortin omaava kuljettaja. Tuskin kukaan selväjärkinen linja-autonkuljettaja pysäkkejä rupeis rikkomaan. Ja kuten sanoit, olisi varmasti tullut uutinen jos asialla olisi ollut linja-auto.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Mä kyllä veikkaan että asialla on ollut ihan henkilöauto ja ajotaidoton pelkän B-kortin omaava kuljettaja. Tuskin kukaan selväjärkinen linja-autonkuljettaja pysäkkejä rupeis rikkomaan. Ja kuten sanoit, olisi varmasti tullut uutinen jos asialla olisi ollut linja-auto.


Samoilla "linjoilla" kanssasi.

----------


## marmota

> Mä kyllä veikkaan että asialla on ollut ihan henkilöauto ja ajotaidoton pelkän B-kortin omaava kuljettaja. Tuskin kukaan selväjärkinen linja-autonkuljettaja pysäkkejä rupeis rikkomaan. Ja kuten sanoit, olisi varmasti tullut uutinen jos asialla olisi ollut linja-auto.



Itse sain aika tuoretta infoa tapahtuman jälkeen, että kyseessä oli juuri linja-auto ja tapahtui aikaan 17.57. Pois voin sulkea aiheuttajasta ainoastaan Länsilinjat. Ajan ja linja-auton syyllisyyden olen saanut bussimatkustajalta. Sen tarkemmin, että mikä linja ei ollut hänellä.

Eri firmojen kuskien kämmäilyistä sen verran, että jotkut voisivat yllättyä kuinka paljon esim. Paunun, TKL:n ja Länskärin kuskit ovat vuosien saatossa kiertäneet talosta toiseen. Ei ihminen ole immuuni virheille sen perusteella missä talossa sattuu ajamaan. Kyllä Paunulaisetkin Nokian asemella pysäkkejä kumoon saaneet ja Kampissa takalaseja pirstoneet.

Tiedän, että joillain taloilla on voinut olla kuskipulaa ja täytyy ottaa kuskeja mitä irtoaa. Silloin voi tulla kolhuja suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:53 ----------




> Kaikenlaista säätämistä saakin todistaa kun yöllä liikkuu. Nimittäin viime yönä 23:30 lähtö Haukiluomasta linjalla 8 oli lähdössä n. 20 minuuttia myöhässä saavuttuaan edelliseltä vuorolta myöhässä. Auto ei kuitenkaan jatkanut normaalia reittiä kohti Virontörmänkatua, vaan kääntyi itään päin Myllypuronkadulle. Ajattelin ensin, että ehkä kuski ajaa Rantatietä keskustaan jotta saa aikataulua kiinni. Mutta ei, auto kääntyikin Tohlopinkadulle, ja ajoi Tohlopin mutkan kautta Tesoman valtatielle, josta palasi Tesomalle ja normaalille reitille. Aikaa säästyi ehkä tasan 0 minuuttia, mutta iso määrä pysäkkejä jäi palvelematta. Tuskinpa oli työnjohdolta kysytty lupa tällaiseen reittiin. 
> 
> Seuraava 8 tulikin jo lauantain puolella, joten mietin, että korvaako Nysse mahdollisen yömaksun, kun edellisen vuoron kuljettaja ajoi tällaista hupireittiä? Mietin myös, että mitä järkeä ylipäätään on jättää liutaa pysäkkejä ilman palvelua saadakseen 20 minuutin myöhästymisestä ehkä 1-2 minuuttia kurottua kiinni. Toki tässä tapauksessa edes tuota vähäistä säästöä ei tullut, kun kuljettaja jostain ihmeen syystä ajoi Tohlopin kautta.
> 
> Itselleni ei kuitenkaan koitunut lisämaksua, koska olin Tesomankadun varrella, josta 7Y poimi kyytiläiset sopivasti ennen vuorokauden vaihtumista. Ja toisaalta kausilipulta ei taida enää edes mennä yömaksua.




En tiedä oikein mitä tuossa on tapahtunut. Käsittääkseni Nysse katsoo joiltain osin yli 15 min. päättäreiltä myöhästyneet ajamattomaksi vuoroiksi, joista ei erinäistä korvausta saa (kaikkia nyansseja en tiedä) Hyvin olisi siis voinut ajaa tyhjänä vaikka Haukiluomasta keskustaan tai jopa Pirkkalaan.

On näitä tilanteita itsellä välillä ollut, että on työnjohdon kanssa sovittu ajettavan päättäriltä toisella päättärille asti tyhjänä (myöhästymisen takia) Joskus asiakaspalvelun takia on kuitenkin ajettu vaikka osa/loppupäätä reitistä.

Jos vaikka kuski jossain vaihessa laskenut, että lopulta kerkiää toiseen päätepisteeseen sen alle 15 min. myöhässä niin miksi ei keräisi vaikka sitä yhtä asiakasta jostain reitin varrelta saa talo korvausta tai ei..?

----------


## Salomaa

Onkohan tuollaine n "joukkoliikenne" edes teoriassa mahdollista HSL-liikenteessä ? En tiedä. Mutta joku täällä tietää.

----------


## nickr

> Itse sain aika tuoretta infoa tapahtuman jälkeen, että kyseessä oli juuri linja-auto ja tapahtui aikaan 17.57. Pois voin sulkea aiheuttajasta ainoastaan Länsilinjat. Ajan ja linja-auton syyllisyyden olen saanut bussimatkustajalta. Sen tarkemmin, että mikä linja ei ollut hänellä.


Veikkaan että linja 8, todennäköisesti linjan 34 auto on ollut jo pysäkillä ja 8 on ajanut niin lähelle että joutunut tekemään sitten jyrkän kääntöliikkeen. Tuohon kellonaikaan ei oikein sovi muut linjat, ellei sitten esim. 12 ole ollut todella paljon myöhässä.




> Käsittääkseni Nysse katsoo joiltain osin yli 15 min. päättäreiltä myöhästyneet ajamattomaksi vuoroiksi, joista ei erinäistä korvausta saa (kaikkia nyansseja en tiedä) Hyvin olisi siis voinut ajaa tyhjänä vaikka Haukiluomasta keskustaan tai jopa Pirkkalaan.


Olen itsekin joskus kuullut tuosta 15 minuutin rajasta, mutta sain tässä viikko tai kaksi takaperin selville (ja laitoin siitä tänne foorumillekin viestin) että Nysse ei kuulemma valvo bussien lähtöaikoja millään tavalla, "resurssit ei riitä". Eli kuulemma täysin asiakaspalautteiden varassa on tämän asian valvonta. Ymmärsin siis niin, että vaikka bussi lähtisi esim. 10 minuuttia etuajassa tai 40 minuuttia myöhässä, niin jos kukaan ei siitä palautetta lähetä tai työnjohto ei asiasta ilmoita, niin Nysse maksaa korvauksen.

----------


## Jufo

Voisko olla että kuski on luullut työvuoron päättyneen ja lähtenyt ABC:lle tauolle ja huomannut Tohlopin kohdalla olevansa linjalla. Tai olisiko Heinämiehentie ollut hetkellisesti poikki ja on improvisoitu lennosta poikkeusreitti.

Jos vuoroväli on puoli tuntia kuten kasilla tuohon aikaan niin kyllä se 20 min myöhässä olevakin vuoro voi olla jollekulle tarpeeseen, varsinkin tuossa kun yötaksa astuu tuossa voimaan. Ja ainakin toisinaam la lähdöt yhdentoista jälkeen ovat aika täysiä "radalle" menijöistä.

----------


## nickr

Eilen illalla alkoi Santalahdessa poikkeusreitti, jonka takia bussit kulkevat Paasikivenkadun sijaan Rantatietä, jossa on väliaikainen pysäkki. Poikkeusreitin aiheuttanut työmaa on paikalla vain öisin, mutta poikkeusreitti on voimassa myös päivisin, vielä 19.10. klo 06 asti. https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/l...ta-alkaen.html

Kuinka olinkaan yllättynyt, että Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen kuljettajilla on ollut suuria vaikeuksia ymmärtää tätä poikkeusreittiä. On ajettu Pispalan valtatietä, tai suoraan Paasikivenkatua tai kuten eilen illalla, Rantatunnelin ja Armonkallion kautta sightseeing-lenkkiä, kun tuo Paasikivenkadun ramppi oli siihen aikaan kiinni. Olin tänään paikan päällä, ja kyllä oli matkustajilla juoksemista, kun aina välillä tuli Pirtilin auto väärälle pysäkille, eli Paasikivenkadun varrelle, ja seuraava auto oli TKL:n tai Länsilinjojen, joka tuli oikeaa reittiä ajaen väliaikaispysäkin kautta. Ei siinä matkustaja tiennyt että missä pitäisi odottaa. On kuitenkin aika uskomatonta tämä Pirtilin touhu, eikö siellä kuljettajia ollenkaan infota, vai eikö vaan riitä ymmärrys tai kielitaito? Olin niin äimistynyt tilanteesta, että laitoin ylös niiden vuorojen tietoja, jotka ajoivat väärää reittiä ja lähetin Nysselle, toivottavasti siitäkin sanktioivat.

Oli kuitenkin turha toivo se, että Koiviston Auto toisi Pirtilin pelleilyyn mitään muutosta. Autot on edelleen p*skassa sisältä ja ulkoa, monet kuljettajat eivät puhu suomea tai ajavat ties missä vermeissä, aikatauluja noudatetaan hyvin sinne päin eikä reittejäkään aina osata. Oivoi. Kovasti kuitenkin pelkään, kuka tulee olemaan seuraavan kilpailutuksen voittaja. :Icon Frown:

----------


## vaajy

> Eilen illalla alkoi Santalahdessa poikkeusreitti, jonka takia bussit kulkevat Paasikivenkadun sijaan Rantatietä, jossa on väliaikainen pysäkki. Poikkeusreitin aiheuttanut työmaa on paikalla vain öisin, mutta poikkeusreitti on voimassa myös päivisin, vielä 19.10. klo 06 asti. https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/l...ta-alkaen.html
> 
> Kuinka olinkaan yllättynyt, että Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen kuljettajilla on ollut suuria vaikeuksia ymmärtää tätä poikkeusreittiä. On ajettu Pispalan valtatietä, tai suoraan Paasikivenkatua tai kuten eilen illalla, Rantatunnelin ja Armonkallion kautta sightseeing-lenkkiä, kun tuo Paasikivenkadun ramppi oli siihen aikaan kiinni. Olin tänään paikan päällä, ja kyllä oli matkustajilla juoksemista, kun aina välillä tuli Pirtilin auto väärälle pysäkille, eli Paasikivenkadun varrelle, ja seuraava auto oli TKL:n tai Länsilinjojen, joka tuli oikeaa reittiä ajaen väliaikaispysäkin kautta. Ei siinä matkustaja tiennyt että missä pitäisi odottaa. On kuitenkin aika uskomatonta tämä Pirtilin touhu, eikö siellä kuljettajia ollenkaan infota, vai eikö vaan riitä ymmärrys tai kielitaito? Olin niin äimistynyt tilanteesta, että laitoin ylös niiden vuorojen tietoja, jotka ajoivat väärää reittiä ja lähetin Nysselle, toivottavasti siitäkin sanktioivat.
> 
> Oli kuitenkin turha toivo se, että Koiviston Auto toisi Pirtilin pelleilyyn mitään muutosta. Autot on edelleen p*skassa sisältä ja ulkoa, monet kuljettajat eivät puhu suomea tai ajavat ties missä vermeissä, aikatauluja noudatetaan hyvin sinne päin eikä reittejäkään aina osata. Oivoi. Kovasti kuitenkin pelkään, kuka tulee olemaan seuraavan kilpailutuksen voittaja.


Tuo ei sinänsä ole mitään uutta, että juurikin Bussiyhtiöiden Lidlistä löytyy näitä tapauksia.

Autot todella sotkuisia sisältä, on reklamoitu Nysselle, talvella/alkukeväänä likaisia ulkoakin. Moni kuski kielitaidoton, mutta on myös muutama tosi hyvä kuski. Siellä on kaksi tosi ystävällistä naiskuskia. Kolmaskin oli. Itse asiassa kun Pirtilin kuskit oli vaihtamassa, yksi naiskuski kehuskeli huonoa tiedottamista yhtiössä. Sai kuin saikin tietää mitä vuoroja ajetaan ja tarvitseeko tulla kuljettajanvaihtoon. Silloin kun oli kuljettajaongelmaa. Eli ilmeisesti tieto ei kulje niin sanotusti yhtiössä. Joutui soittelemaan ympäriinsä ja päivittelemään Nyssen tiedotteita... Siis vielä nykyaikana 2022.

Paunulla on esim. Whatsapp-ryhmä kuljettajille, ei luulisi olevan vaikeaa Pirtilillekään?

Se tilausliikennehan alkaa ajaa ensi kesällä Särkänniemeen sähköbusseilla, katsotaan millaista sirkusta se sitten on.
Kojta ei varmaan muuta täällä olekaan kuin Pirkanmaan tilausliikennettä, niin ovat suunnittelijat tyytyväisiä ja porvarit sähköautoissaan.

Pitäisi ilman muuta sanktioida ja jos valituksia tulee liikaa, niin kilpailuttaa uusiksi  :Laughing:  Mutta uskaltaako Periviita toimia?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:09 ----------

Tämä tapahtui jo aikaa sitten, silloin kun vielä 1C kulki ja menin yhden kerran illalla TKL:llä saunaan.
Paunuun oli tunti tai pari niin ei voinut jäädä odottamaan.

Kun en ehtinyt tätä edeltävään Paunun autoon edes juoksemalla. TKL lähti Teollisuustieltä Suupantorille päättämään ja Merja L. oli kuljettajana.

Todella hyvä naiskuski!

Voin sanoa, että parempaa kuljettajaa en ole TKL:n autoissa vielä tavannut. Hän on siinä numero 1.
Todella ainutlaatuinen ilmiö, ystävällinen, nauroi paljon ja piti positiivista meteliä linja-autossa. Jäin pian pois ja hän kiitti ystävälliseen sävyyn.

Juuri tällaisia kuljettajia tarvitaan, vaikka sen jälkeen en olekaan häntä nähnyt. Johtuu varmaan Paunu-uskollisuudestani  :Smile: 

Hetken jopa mietin olinko bussissa vai taksissa, kun yleensä moni kuljettaja on todella kyllästyneen oloinen, muttei Merja! Olihan se taksi, yksin bussissa.

Kuljettajan kanssa, ei siellä kyllä paljoa ketään mennyt 1-bussilla Suupantorille.

Sekin oli kivaa, kun Paunun kuljettajat aina jättivät siinä K-kaupalla, eivätkä Salessa, joka oli se virallinen päätepysäkki. Palvelua sekin  :Smile: 

Sirpa aina kysyi Paunun päättävässä autossa, menetkö Supermarketille? Joo. No mäpäs jätän sut sitten sinne.

----------


## Rester

> Olen itsekin joskus kuullut tuosta 15 minuutin rajasta, mutta sain tässä viikko tai kaksi takaperin selville (ja laitoin siitä tänne foorumillekin viestin) että Nysse ei kuulemma valvo bussien lähtöaikoja millään tavalla, "resurssit ei riitä". Eli kuulemma täysin asiakaspalautteiden varassa on tämän asian valvonta. Ymmärsin siis niin, että vaikka bussi lähtisi esim. 10 minuuttia etuajassa tai 40 minuuttia myöhässä, niin jos kukaan ei siitä palautetta lähetä tai työnjohto ei asiasta ilmoita, niin Nysse maksaa korvauksen.


Resurssit ovat nykyään vähän paremmat tämän suhteen.

----------


## nickr

> Resurssit ovat nykyään vähän paremmat tämän suhteen.


Nykyään? Mutta pari viikkoa sitten vielä ei ollut jolloin Nysseltä tuon tiedon sain? Vai mitä oikein tarkoitat?

----------


## vaajy

34, TKL, #64 noin 18.30 jälkeen Suupantorille.

Todella mukava naiskuski, ei ollut Merja L., mutta toinen. Todella ystävällinen ja kuuluva tervehdys tuli.

Tuo kuljettajan tervehdys on monilla liikennöitisjöillä unohtunut täysin - mutta ei nyt tällä kertaa.

Lisäksi kuljettaja _vaikutti_ positiiviselta, liekö pian päättävällä vuorolla osuutta asiaan. Vielä yksi lenkki Takkiin ja varikolle.
Näitä kuljettajia lisää, melko poikkeuksellista että TKL:llä on myös asiansa osaavia kuskeja.

Se alkaa tervehdyksellä. Kuljettajan ajotapa oli lisäksi tosi hyvä.

Päättävä vuoro Suupantorille 19 jälkeen #63, todella mukava mieskuski. Tervehti kuuluvasti.

Aiemmin kokeilin ihan pikaisesti TKL-linjaa 8 ja voin sanoa että tervehdystä on turha odottaa. Onko liian kuormittava linja?
Tuntuu että TKL:n vähemmän ruuhkaisilla linjoilla (asiakkaissa mitattuna) saa parempaa palvelua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:17 ----------

Ei mene hyvin Pohjolan Liikenteellä, TKL:n busseilla ajetaan ja vielä etuajassa.

https://www.aamulehti.fi/lukijalta/a...009124801.html

_Vaihtoyhteyksien toimimattomuus johtuu paitsi huonosta aikataulusuunnittelusta niin myös siitä että liian monet Pohjolan Liikenteen kuljettajat eivät noudata Teiskon linjojen ajantasauspysäkkien aikatauluja vaan ajelevat peräti useita minuuttejakin etuajassa niiden ohi. Nysselle olen useita kertoja näistä tapauksista raportoinut, mutta he vain tyytyvät ilmoittamaan asiasta Pohjolan Liikenteelle eikä jatkuvaa etuajassa ajelua ole saatu kuriin. Suurta välinpitämättömyyttä sekä Nysseltä että Pohjolan Liikenteeltä harvaan liikennöidyssä ja vaihtoyhteyksien Teiskossa.

_Pohjolan Liikenne vastaa: jokaista kuljettajaa on jututettu ja etuajossa ajot vähentyneet ajantasauspysäkeillä Teiskossa.

_Ennen linjauudistusta Teiskossa joukkoliikenne oli harvaa, mutta luotettavaa. Väinö Paunu Oy:n kuljettajat olivat aina samoja, jotka tiesivät reitit ja asiakkaat. Oli ihanan huojentavaa laittaa taannoin oma pieni koululainen bussiin kun tiesi, että huolenpito jatkui myös matkalla kouluun. Tällaista palvelua emme toki Pohjolan Liikenteeltä vaadi, mutta ihanaa ja erityistä se oli. Nyt saadaan toistuvasti kuulla, ettei kuljettaja ole osannut reittiä, eikä ole tiennyt että hänen tulee odottaa runkolinjaa (edes sen maagisen kuusi minuuttia). Mielipidejuttu, AL._

Ei mennyt niin kuin Paunulla ennen vanhaan, jos niin voisi sanoa. No jospa oppisivat jotakin tästä. Paljon palautetta sadellut.

----------


## nickr

> 34, TKL, #64 noin 18.30 jälkeen Suupantorille.
> 
> Todella mukava naiskuski, ei ollut Merja L., mutta toinen. Todella ystävällinen ja kuuluva tervehdys tuli.
> 
> Tuo kuljettajan tervehdys on monilla liikennöitisjöillä unohtunut täysin - mutta ei nyt tällä kertaa.
> 
> Lisäksi kuljettaja _vaikutti_ positiiviselta, liekö pian päättävällä vuorolla osuutta asiaan. Vielä yksi lenkki Takkiin ja varikolle.
> Näitä kuljettajia lisää, melko poikkeuksellista että TKL:llä on myös asiansa osaavia kuskeja.
> 
> ...


Samat kuskit niitä ajaa. Itse en ole tainnut ikinä saada tervehdystä 34:lla, on vain käynyt semmoinen tuuri. Kasissa sen sijaan useasti.

----------


## vaajy

Tänään linjalla 6, Väinö Paunu Oy:n autossa #112.

Nattarissa, lähdettiin aikataulun mukaan ja kuskina oli lempeä naiskuski, huomasin itse kun kuski pysähtyi Nattarin pysäkillä juuri lähdettyään kolmen metrin päästä uudelleen.

Sitten sisään nousee 80+ Mummo joka kehuu tätä palvelua sanomalla ainakin viisi kertaa kiitos. Mummo oli täysin otettu, kun ei aina kerkeä noilla jaloilla bussiin.
Selvisi, että bussi oli hieman etuajassa, vaikka ajoissa lähtikin Prismalta.

Kyseinen tapahtuma sai hyvän fiiliksen vähän kaikille ja on varmasti hyvä kokemus myös Mummolle. Tätä lisää.

----------


## vaajy

Eilen Pirkkalan bussipysäkillä, joka on hajotettu bussin toimesta ja nyt poistettu, jatkoin Pirtilistä matkaa kasilla.

Odottelua oli myöhässä olevaan TKL:ään ja bussipysäkillä oli Automyyjä kotimatkalla. Vitsi, että hän on tosi hyvä kuski. Tervehdittiin siinä niin. Sitten tuli TKL:n auto, joka meinasi ajaa ohi vaikka molemmat viitottiin.

Kun auto tajusi pysähtyä, Automyyjä eli Paunun rallikuski tokaisi että "En muistanutkaan, että bussille täytyy koko ajan viittoa". Hän on siis bussikuski.

Koomista kyllä, että edes kaksi viittojaa heijastavalla pinnalla ei saa TKL:ää pysähtymään. No pistetään pitkien työpäivien piikkiin.

Aina kun näen Automyyjän, me moikataan. Oikeastaan kyllä sitä on 10 vuodessa Pirkkalan Paunu-ajeluilla moni muukin tutuksi tullut ja tervehtii, nostaa käden merkiksi ohjaamostakin esim. Tampereella.

Täydellinen bussiliike on tää Paunu. Tosi hyviä kuskeja saaneet, jotka eivät firmaa jätä mistään hinnasta. Tuokin Automyyjä ties miten kauan on Paunulla.

Viittokaa kunnolla busseille, ettei aja ohi  :Laughing:  Meidän kyyti tajusi onneksi lopulta pysähtyä, hieman ajoi ohi kyllä.

----------


## vaajy

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy, Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne Liikelaitos linjalla 12.

En tiedä mitä keliä siellä nyt, onko matkustajia enemmän, mutta monta päivää putkeen autot ajavat 10-5-20 minuuttia myöhässä. Tämä on todella raivostuttavaa alueen asukkaista.
Autoja ei kulje kuin 2 kpl tunnissa, niin jos yksi auto on myöhässä 20 minuuttia, niin joutuu Suupantorilla seisomaan sen 30 minuuttia vähintään jos tulee 10 minuuttia ennen aikataulun aikaa.

Siinä rupeaa kypsyttämään se, että kyseisessä 30 minuutissa menee ohi 3-6 TKL-autoa linjalla kahdeksan, joista ei ole mitään hyötyä!
Pysäkinkin sai TKL:n bussi hajotettua, niin ei ole enää edes sadesuojaa!

No tänään taas Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteessä kauppaan, onneksi se Pirkkalan bussikin näkyy ajavan kymmenen minuuttia myöhässä eli ostoaikaa ei haihdu sekuntiakaan ellei kuski nosta vauhtia kunnolla.
Ajakaa siis edelleen noin 10 minuuttia myöhässä, bussin odottaminen ei ole kivaa sadekelillä, kun seuraavaan voi olla se 20-40 minuuttia. Onneksi ei ole mitään kiirettä, joten laitan vielä teetä pannuun ja leivät paahtimeen, kerta on myöhässä Pirtilin ja TKL:n autot. Kai sitä jotakin ehtii tehdä, kun ei omaa autoakaan ole? Sitten vain tuijottamaan bussin liikkeitä isolta näytöltä samalla  :Laughing:  Siinä on yksikin auto 15 minuuttia myöhässä juuri nyt. Varmaan lunta pihalla  :Wink: 

Jännityksellä odotan miten kuljettajien aikataulu pitää talvella, Pirkkalassa tunnetusti tiehoito on aina huonoa, jos syksyisinkin on 10-20 minuutin myöhässä ajot normaaleja busseille.

Vielä ei sapattivapaalla kerennyt ikkunaa aukaista, joten voihan siellä tietty luntakin olla, jos maailmanmeno niin määrää.

----------


## tkp

Nykyisin keskustan liikenne alueella Rautatieasema-Sori-Ratina on todella tukkoista iltaruuhkassa joten tuollaiset 10-15 minuutin myöhästelyt on täysin normaalia. Joten kyllä, bussit voi olla myöhässä muunkin syyn takia kuin lumisateen. Ja ei, kuski ei nosta vauhtia yhtään vaan ajaa edelleen liikennesääntöjen mukaan vaikka olisi kuinka myöhässä. Miksi siellä pysäkillä pitää seistä kun bussit näkee seurannasta että missä ne menee?

----------


## vaajy

> Nykyisin keskustan liikenne alueella Rautatieasema-Sori-Ratina on todella tukkoista iltaruuhkassa joten tuollaiset 10-15 minuutin myöhästelyt on täysin normaalia. Joten kyllä, bussit voi olla myöhässä muunkin syyn takia kuin lumisateen. Ja ei, kuski ei nosta vauhtia yhtään vaan ajaa edelleen liikennesääntöjen mukaan vaikka olisi kuinka myöhässä. Miksi siellä pysäkillä pitää seistä kun bussit näkee seurannasta että missä ne menee?


Tätä se on ollut pitkään, vaan kun aikataulusuunnittelija olettaa että tunnissa on linja ajettu!

Teepannu oli eilen kuumana kun myöhässä ajon huomasin Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteeltä, ihan pullaa en viitsinyt lähteä uunissa paistamaan, joten meni paahtoleivällä suoraan paahtimesta.

Pitäisi aikataulua muuttaa, kaikilla ei ole nettiä kännykässä tai taitoja katsoa missä bussi on. Itsenikin piti mennä ilman nettiä, kun ei ole halukkuutta maksaa 10e jostain liittymästä.
Onneksi löytyi Saunalahden latausliittymä ja siihen kylkeen tilasin halvimman 0.5 meg laitenetin neljällä eurolla niin näkee bussit.

Tänäänkin TKL oli 20 min myöhässä linjalla 12.
Tulin Pitkäniemen sairaalalta kävellen, Länsilinjat jätti sinne. Kun 20 minuuttia piti odottaa, niin kävinpä lähimetsässä ja siellä löydetty 24 plo PEPSI MAX juomaa 0.33L.
Ilmeisesti on joltain pyöräilijältä tippunut telineestä, pakkauksen kulumista päätellen, kaikki pullot avaamattomia, täysiä ja ilman käyttöä haittaavia vaurioita.
Kannoin repullisen ilmaista Pepsi Maxia TKL:n autossa, ei sitäkään olisi varmaan tullut vastaan 24 pulloa jos olisikin ollut TKL ajoissa eikä myöhässä 20 minuuttia  :Laughing: 

Siinä onkin sitten juomista kun seuraavan kerran odottaa kotosalla Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:n tai TKL:n autoja, jotka ajavat lähes poikkeuksetta 10-20 min myöhässä.

Kaksi ehdin juomaan TKL:ää odotellessa:



Täytyykin aukaista heti yksi näytepullo lisää  :Razz:  Ja noista saa vielä pikavoiton pullonpalautusautomaatilla sitten aikanaan.

----------


## Karosa

> Kaksi ehdin juomaan TKL:ää odotellessa:
> 
> Liite 3412
> 
> Täytyykin aukaista heti yksi näytepullo lisää  Ja noista saa vielä pikavoiton pullonpalautusautomaatilla sitten aikanaan.


Miten nämä liittyvät millään tavalla joukkoliikennefoorumille? Eikös näille sun höpinöillesi tehty ihan oma ketju?

----------


## Salomaa

> Miten nämä liittyvät millään tavalla joukkoliikennefoorumille? Eikös näille sun höpinöillesi tehty ihan oma ketju?


Katselin vaajyn tekstejä, kyllä hän 95% tai yli kirjoittaa joukkoliikenteestä. Kyllä näitä satunnaisia offtopicin puolelle menemisiä pitää sietää. Maltillisesti käytettynä itse asiassa piristävät hieman.

----------


## vaajy

8.11.22 klo 145904.

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy, #85, bussikuskin toiminta kertoo siitä että nyt on todellakin halpaliikennöitsijä. Bussikuski pesasi bussinsa ulkopuolelta teollisuusalueen Gasum-tankkausaseman ilmaisella sangolla ja pesimellä  :Laughing: 

Huvitti katsoa auton pesua 15 minuuttia sivusta, pesasi keulan tosi tarkasti, takaosalla pesasi vain ikkunan, eli kun lähti niin takaa esim. Nysse, Pirtil ja bussin numero edelleen lian takana.



Sivuja ei pesaissut kuin alle puoleen väliin, kuten kuvasta näkyy. Pari vuotta sitten kun Paunu reittejä ajoi, ei olisi vastaavaa tapahtunut. Autot pestään varikolla ja uuden saa vaikka lennossa, jos likaantuu liikaa.

En viitsinyt kuvata takaa, kun kuljettaja tulisi tunnistetuksi, mutta sitä hän pesasi kuvanottohetkellä.

----------


## Melamies

Miten niin Gasumin, eikö tuossa ole Nesteen Truck tankkausasema?

Ja oliko hänellä otsaa käyttää tankkausaseman lasien pesemiseen tarkoitettua välineistöä bussin pesemiseen?

----------


## vaajy

> Miten niin Gasumin, eikö tuossa ole Nesteen Truck tankkausasema?
> 
> Ja oliko hänellä otsaa käyttää tankkausaseman lasien pesemiseen tarkoitettua välineistöä bussin pesemiseen?


Se oli tuo Nesteen kylmäasema. Hän käytti miltei koko bussin pesemiseen siellä olevia välineitä.

Paunun kuski kertoi aikoinaan, että Pirtil olisi halunnut pesaista heidän autoja esim. Nokialla siinä Paunun tai Länsilinjojen varikoilla.
Onnistuisi, mutta siinä vaiheessa kun liikennöitsijät kuuli, ettei Pirtil ole halukas siitä maksamaan kieltäydyttiin.

Ja tässä on se kuljettajien toiminta, autot pesaistaan siellä missä voidaan. Onhan se halpaliikennöitsijä.

----------


## vristo

> 8.11.22 klo 145904.
> 
> Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy, #85, bussikuskin toiminta kertoo siitä että nyt on todellakin halpaliikennöitsijä. Bussikuski pesasi bussinsa ulkopuolelta teollisuusalueen Gasum-tankkausaseman ilmaisella sangolla ja pesimellä 
> 
> Huvitti katsoa auton pesua 15 minuuttia sivusta, pesasi keulan tosi tarkasti, takaosalla pesasi vain ikkunan, eli kun lähti niin takaa esim. Nysse, Pirtil ja bussin numero edelleen lian takana.
> 
> 
> 
> Sivuja ei pesaissut kuin alle puoleen väliin, kuten kuvasta näkyy. Pari vuotta sitten kun Paunu reittejä ajoi, ei olisi vastaavaa tapahtunut. Autot pestään varikolla ja uuden saa vaikka lennossa, jos likaantuu liikaa.
> ...


Jos kuljettaja haluaa pestä autonsa ikkunoita, että näkee kurakelillä paremmin, niin se on sinun mielestäsi "halpaliikennöitsijä"? Voi kiesus!

----------


## canis lupus

> 8.11.22 klo 145904.
> 
> Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy, #85, bussikuskin toiminta kertoo siitä että nyt on todellakin halpaliikennöitsijä. Bussikuski pesasi bussinsa ulkopuolelta teollisuusalueen Gasum-tankkausaseman ilmaisella sangolla ja pesimellä 
> 
> Huvitti katsoa auton pesua 15 minuuttia sivusta, pesasi keulan tosi tarkasti, takaosalla pesasi vain ikkunan, eli kun lähti niin takaa esim. Nysse, Pirtil ja bussin numero edelleen lian takana.
> 
> 
> 
> Sivuja ei pesaissut kuin alle puoleen väliin, kuten kuvasta näkyy. Pari vuotta sitten kun Paunu reittejä ajoi, ei olisi vastaavaa tapahtunut. Autot pestään varikolla ja uuden saa vaikka lennossa, jos likaantuu liikaa.
> ...


Jaa. Mulle välittyy tuosta sellainen fiilis että ratissa on ammattilainen joka välittää turvallisuudesta. Toki tässäkin jos olisi Paunun kuljettaja ollut pesemässä olisi vaajy ylistänyt häntä sensijaan. Kaikki mitä Paunu tekee on oikein, muut tekevät väärin. Mitä väliä ylipäänsä missä pesevät autonsa ja miten? Ei varikolla ole vesi saatika myrkyt yhtään sen laadukkaampia. Eikö se ole pääasia että vuorot ajetaan. Meillä täällä pääkaupunkiseudullakin löytyy joistain terminaaleista ämpäri ja välineet pestä ikkunat. Ei sen takia kannata uutta autoa viedä kiertoon

----------


## vristo

Hyvä nimimerkki "vaajy".

Monet meistä tällä foorumilla olemme joukkoliikenneharrastuspohjaisia liikennealan ammattilaisia. Mekin kuvaamme busseja ja muita joukkoliikennevälineitä. Toimimme hyvässä hengessä alan toimijoiden ja niiden ammattilaisten kanssa. 

Kun sinä, hyvä nimimerkki "vaajy", alat kuvaamaan tauolla olevaa kuljettajaa ja sitä kun hän siistii työkaluaan lopputyöpäivää varten ja jaat sekä arvioit että vähättelet sitä ääneen "halpatyöksi", jota luetaan yllättävän laajalla ja korkealla tasolla, liikutaan minusta hyvän maun rajoilla. Meihin joukkoliikenneharrastajiin suhtaudutaan myönteisesti, mutta monella taholla myös epäluuloisesti eikä sinun toimintasi olen omiaan poistamaan tätä epäluuloa. 

Mieti hieman julkaisujesi sisältöä ennen niiden julkaisua.

----------


## tkp

> Se oli tuo Nesteen kylmäasema. Hän käytti miltei koko bussin pesemiseen siellä olevia välineitä.
> 
> Paunun kuski kertoi aikoinaan, että Pirtil olisi halunnut pesaista heidän autoja esim. Nokialla siinä Paunun tai Länsilinjojen varikoilla.
> Onnistuisi, mutta siinä vaiheessa kun liikennöitsijät kuuli, ettei Pirtil ole halukas siitä maksamaan kieltäydyttiin.
> 
> Ja tässä on se kuljettajien toiminta, autot pesaistaan siellä missä voidaan. Onhan se halpaliikennöitsijä.


Sen verran nyt jaksaa kommentoida että sen enempää Paunulla kuin Länsilinjoilla ei ole Nokialla autojen pesumahdollisuutta. Keväällä ennenkuin Koiviston auto osti Pirtil:n tämän autoja pestiin jonkun kerran Paunulla Nekalassa ja Pirtin maksoi näistä pesuista normaalisti. Että se siitä. Nykyisin varmaan Koiviston auto jörjestää autojensa siivouksen miten parhaakseen näkee.

----------


## VHi

> Sen verran nyt jaksaa kommentoida että sen enempää Paunulla kuin Länsilinjoilla ei ole Nokialla autojen pesumahdollisuutta. Keväällä ennenkuin Koiviston auto osti Pirtil:n tämän autoja pestiin jonkun kerran Paunulla Nekalassa ja Pirtin maksoi näistä pesuista normaalisti. Että se siitä. Nykyisin varmaan Koiviston auto jörjestää autojensa siivouksen miten parhaakseen näkee.


En tiedä varmaksi, että miten tällä hetkellä, mutta aikaisemmin Länsilinjat pesi ja siivosi autojaan Öljytiellä Mega Auton Käsinpesun tiloissa, joissa heillä oli ilmeisesti jonkinlainen sopimus tilojen käytöstä. Mutta se oli vain iltaisin, kun pesula oli kiinni ja tuskin ihan joka päivä sentään.

----------


## Melamies

On toki hyvä pestä laseja, lamppuja ja peilejä.

Polttoaineasemien tarjoamat pesuvälineet eivät ole tarkoitettu itse auton pesemiseen ja niin tässä tapauksessa näyttää tapahtuneen. Tällaiseen toimintaan syyllistyvä haistattaa pitkät kollegoilleen jättämällä koko auton kurat pesuämpäriin.

----------


## Karosa

> On toki hyvä pestä laseja, lamppuja ja peilejä.
> 
> Polttoaineasemien tarjoamat pesuvälineet eivät ole tarkoitettu itse auton pesemiseen ja niin tässä tapauksessa näyttää tapahtuneen. Tällaiseen toimintaan syyllistyvä haistattaa pitkät kollegoilleen jättämällä koko auton kurat pesuämpäriin.


Kun katsoo kuvaa ja miettii, tässä ei välttämättä niin ole edes käynyt todellisuudessa. Auto on likaantunut ajossa renkaiden lennätettyä kylkiin kuraa. Keula ei näillä keleillä likaannu vielä samalla ihan tavalla kuin kyljet joten en ihan täysin osta ajatusta, että keulaa olisi hinkattu muuta kuin ehkä tuulilasi ja ajovalot. Talvella sitten hieman eri asia kun loskaa lentää keulaan nopeudesta huolimatta. Näillä autoilla ei ajella sellaisia linjoja, missä edessä olevan ajoneuvon nopeus olisi niin suuri, että lennättäisi kuraa bussin keulaan.

Yrityksestä riippumatta, itse ajattelen asiaa niin että kuljettaja on ammattitaidollaan pitänyt huolta, että varsinkin hän näkee ikkunoista pihalle.

----------


## nickr

Eilen iltapäivällä, linja 12 Pirkkalan suuntaan, autona PTL #5. Kuljettaja oli viisissäkymmenissä, siististi pukeutunut, näkynyt jo useamman vuoden Pirtilin linjoilla. Hänen toimintansa ratin ääressä oli kuitenkin jo melkein road rage -tyyppistä käytöstä. Jokaisissa liikennevaloissa hän vilkutteli valoja edessä oleville autoille, vaikka ne olisivat lähteneet heti vihreän vaihduttua. Messukeskuksen jälkeen oli vähän messuista johtuvaa ruuhkaa, johon juututtiin muutamaksi minuutiksi. Koko sen ajan kun ruuhkassa seisottiin, hän haukkui edellä ajavia autoilijoita: "saatan*n etanat, mikä v*ttu siellä kestää, voi v*tun v*tun v*ttu menkää jo" yms. Varmaan ajatteli, että kukaan ei kuule kun puhui sen verran hiljaa, mutta istuin etupenkissä ja kuulin kaiken selvästi. Kun olin pari minuuttia kuunnellut sitä jatkuvaa vatun hokemista ja raivoamista, sanoin sitten että "ota nyt ihan rauhassa vaan, eihän tässä olla edes myöhässä vielä". Olimme tosiaan vain kaksi minuuttia myöhässä. Tähän hän ei vastannut mitään, mutta lopetti kiroilun. 

Olen hänen kyydissään ollut joskus ennenkin, tällöin en ollut etupenkissä mutta kuulin silloinkin kuinka hän kutsui yhtä matkustajaa "saatan*n hituriksi". Matkustaja ei tätä kuullut, koska oli jo bussin ulkopuolella, mutta enpä silloin arvannut, että tällainen käytös on ihan jatkuvaa. Voin vain kuvitella, että jos hän käy noin kuumana ollessaan kaksi minuuttia myöhässä, niin minkälaista hänen toimintansa on kun hän on vaikka 10 tai 20 minuuttia myöhässä? Hän on myös sellainen tyyppi, että jos joku matkustaja kysyy "tyhmän" kysymyksen tai tulee hitaasti kyytiin tmv. niin siitä saa kyllä kuulla. Eilisellä vuorolla onneksi kaikki matkustajat olivat niin täydellisiä, että raivo kohdistui vain muuhun liikenteeseen. Ihme kumma, että tuolla asenteella pystyy vielä töitä tekemään.

----------


## Rebiaf

> En tiedä varmaksi, että miten tällä hetkellä, mutta aikaisemmin Länsilinjat pesi ja siivosi autojaan Öljytiellä Mega Auton Käsinpesun tiloissa, joissa heillä oli ilmeisesti jonkinlainen sopimus tilojen käytöstä. Mutta se oli vain iltaisin, kun pesula oli kiinni ja tuskin ihan joka päivä sentään.


Nykyisin Länskän autoja pestään sielä kaksi joka arkipäivä. 18 jälkeen linjalta 29 vapautuva auto ja 22-23 välillä sielä käy linjan 71 auto.

----------


## vaajy

> Eilen iltapäivällä, linja 12 Pirkkalan suuntaan, autona PTL #5. Kuljettaja oli viisissäkymmenissä, siististi pukeutunut, näkynyt jo useamman vuoden Pirtilin linjoilla. Hänen toimintansa ratin ääressä oli kuitenkin jo melkein road rage -tyyppistä käytöstä. Jokaisissa liikennevaloissa hän vilkutteli valoja edessä oleville autoille, vaikka ne olisivat lähteneet heti vihreän vaihduttua. Messukeskuksen jälkeen oli vähän messuista johtuvaa ruuhkaa, johon juututtiin muutamaksi minuutiksi. Koko sen ajan kun ruuhkassa seisottiin, hän haukkui edellä ajavia autoilijoita: "saatan*n etanat, mikä v*ttu siellä kestää, voi v*tun v*tun v*ttu menkää jo" yms. Varmaan ajatteli, että kukaan ei kuule kun puhui sen verran hiljaa, mutta istuin etupenkissä ja kuulin kaiken selvästi. Kun olin pari minuuttia kuunnellut sitä jatkuvaa vatun hokemista ja raivoamista, sanoin sitten että "ota nyt ihan rauhassa vaan, eihän tässä olla edes myöhässä vielä". Olimme tosiaan vain kaksi minuuttia myöhässä. Tähän hän ei vastannut mitään, mutta lopetti kiroilun. 
> 
> Olen hänen kyydissään ollut joskus ennenkin, tällöin en ollut etupenkissä mutta kuulin silloinkin kuinka hän kutsui yhtä matkustajaa "saatan*n hituriksi". Matkustaja ei tätä kuullut, koska oli jo bussin ulkopuolella, mutta enpä silloin arvannut, että tällainen käytös on ihan jatkuvaa. Voin vain kuvitella, että jos hän käy noin kuumana ollessaan kaksi minuuttia myöhässä, niin minkälaista hänen toimintansa on kun hän on vaikka 10 tai 20 minuuttia myöhässä? Hän on myös sellainen tyyppi, että jos joku matkustaja kysyy "tyhmän" kysymyksen tai tulee hitaasti kyytiin tmv. niin siitä saa kyllä kuulla. Eilisellä vuorolla onneksi kaikki matkustajat olivat niin täydellisiä, että raivo kohdistui vain muuhun liikenteeseen. Ihme kumma, että tuolla asenteella pystyy vielä töitä tekemään.


Tämä kyseinen kuski vaatisi kyllä pientä hermolomaa, esim. sapattivapaata. Varma työuupumuksen merkki. Ei sovi kuljettajaksi.

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteellä on onneksi parempiakin kuskeja, kuten Paunulta sinne siirtynyt Mikko  :Smile: 
Voi, kunpa näkisit kun hän kuljetti Messukeskuksen ohi, vaikkakin myöhässä, mutta ehtaalla Paunulaisella asiakaspalvelulla!!

Mutta huvittavaa tuossa on se, että Pirtilin työnhakuilmoituksissa lukee, että hakevat asiakaspalveluhenkistä porukkaa. Tuo kuvailemasi henkilö ei ole sitä.

Paunun kuljettajalta kysyin, heillä on esim. työterveys ja moni käykin sitä kautta hermolomalle kun työpäivät sellaiset 12+ ja mistään 4 päivän työviikosta tietoakaan!!

----------


## vaajy

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy, #5 tänään. Noin hyvät 10 minuuttia myöhässä.

Kuljettaja pahoitteli myöhästymistään matkustajille ja sanoi että keliolosuhteet on haastavat. Myöhässä ajo tuskin johdu ratikoista ainakaan.

Vaikka syy on ymmärrettävää, linjalla 12 on vain kaksi bussia tunnissa 30 minuutin välein. Kuljettajan myöhässä ajon takia joutuu nykyään valitsemaan miltei AINA yhtä aiemman lähdön.
Lähdin tänään viideltä jotta ehdin kuudeksi busseilla saunaan kolmen kilometrin päähän.
Kelien mukaan on ajettava, se on turvallista ja ammattikuski kun kyseessä, niin ei keliolosuhteet sitä katso. Silloin ajetaan myöhässä.

Myöhässä ajot koskevat myös Tampereen Kaupunkil. Liikelaitoksen autoja. Jotta ehtii vaihtoon, palaveriin yms. joutuu aina menemään yhtä aiemmalla.

Tämä on tehnyt Pirkkalan sisäisestä liikenteestä turhauttavaa, koska aina vain vihaisempi voi olla kun ennen toimi liikenne.

Nykyään kun menen vanhemmille saunaan, 34 ei mene la-su. Joutuu odottamaan 10-20 minuuttia myöhässä ajavaa Pirtiliä ja siellä 10-20 minuuttia myöhässä ajavaa TKL 8. Kävelyt päälle!
Pitkästä aikaa menin tänään saunaan vanhemmille, linnuntietä 3 kilometriä, busseilla sis. odotus vaihdossa 40 MINUUTTIA ja noin 10 min kävely K-kaupalta, ennen pääsi vanhempien KOTIOVELLE.
Viikonloppuisin linjalla 8 liikenne ei sekään ole kovin tiivistä, joten pakkasessa voi joutua vaihtoa odottamaan esim. jopa 7-14 minuuttia Suupantorilla, kävely pitää sen sijaan lämpimänä koko ajan!

Nyssen ei kannata kysyä miksi en käytä enää Pirkkalan sisäisesti busseja. Kun olisn kävellen tänäänkin NOPEAMMIN perillä vanhemmilla eli 25-30 minuutissa. Ja kunto kasvaa.

Ennen kun Paunu / TKL ajoi niin lähipysäkiltä kyytiin, hetki odottelua päättärillä ja jatkettiin, myöhässäkin max. 20 min! Nykyään 50 min! Kolmelle kilometrille!

Ei näin saada kyllä vakiasiakkaita! Ensi lauantaina kävellen saunaan. Kiitos Nysse, matkalla kanssasi!

----------


## vaajy

Väinö Paunu Oy, linjalla 27, #180.

Todella mukava mieskuski, ensikertaa ko. autossa/linjalla elämäni aikana ja palvelu sekä kyyti oli sen arvoista. Tuntemani kuski ei pelkästään palvellut minua hyvin, vaan myös muitakin. Linjalta 1 ja 8 tuttu Automyyjä. Auto on siinä mielessä hankala, että kuskin paikalta ei näe heti etuovelle, vaan se on just kuskin takana. Kuski kääntää kylkensä joka kerta ja moikkaa sekä hymyilee JOKAISELLE sisään astuvalle matkustajalle. Samoin poismenossa. Tosi hyvää palvelua.

Väinö Paunu Oy, linjalla 70B, #158.

Tuttu kuski, jää pian eläkkeelle. Tosi mukava kuski. Hymyili ja oli valmis vastaamaan matkustajien kysymyksiin. Yksi matkustaja kiitti tätä kuskia pari kertaa ennen pois pääsyä, kun näki miten puhelias kuski oli. Se johtuikin siiitä, koska minä tulin etupenkille ja päivitettiin kuulumiset. Koska en tunne tarpeeksi linjaa 70A/70B, niin kysyin kyseiseltä kuskilta mites kun AB ei taida riittää... hän heitti minut ulos viimeisimmällä mahdollisella pysäkillä ennen kuin ehti edes ajatella koko asiaa. Sitten jatkoi moottoritietä pitkin ja tauolle. Pari vinkkiäkin sain reitin varrelta missä kannattaa käydä sen lisäksi, tosin vaatii C-vyöhykettä ja parempaa aikaa. Uskomattoman hyvää palvelua, tuli hyvälle mielelle päivitellessä kuulumisia. Olin ihan varma, että ilman kuskin apua olisin jo motarilla ja sieltä 80 euron sakkolappu kourassa  :Wink: 

Väinö Paunu Oy, linjalla 6, #114.

Tuttu naiskuski, tosi empaattinen. Juteltiin niitä näitä ja hän kysyi mites ne Pirkkalan bussit nykyään? Sanoi, ettei varmaan ole entisiä aikoja muuta kuin ikävä ja näin oli. Juteltiin paljon ja hän antoi parit tiedot miten Paunulaisia ajetaan. Tämä helpotti suuresti löytämään tänään sitä kuskia, jota halusin ehdottomasti nähdä tänään ennen kuin jää eläkkeelle. Esimerkiksi Nokian varikolta ajetaan nykyään pari tuntia päivässä linjaa 27 päivästä riippuen keskipäivästä tai iltapäivästä. Kyseessä on huippukuski, joka #114 oli. Yksi matkustaja, ulkomainen nainen poistui bussista keskiovesta ja matkustaja sanoi valehtelematta viisi kertaa kyseiselle kuskille KIITOS. Kiitos kiitos kuului kyseiseltä kuskilta hymy suussa! Hän meni tauolle Tampereen l-a:lla ja niin minäkin. Tilalle tuli suikkaa käyttävä paunulainen mieskuski jatkamaan.

Väinö Paunu Oy, linjalla 6, #111.

Netistä ja somesta tuttu Mats kuskina. Juteltiin koko matkan Vatialaan, mistä pisti auton Nekalan varikkoa kohti ja lähti muina miehinä ajamaan ExpressBussia kohti Lahtea. Mutta ennen kuin hän lähti liikkeelle, hän nosti pohjattomasta taskusta jälleen kerran matkustajalle heijastimen ja nyt oli minun vuoro saada Nysse-heijastin. Kaiken kruunasi Matsin rauhallinen ajotyyli näin hankalana kelinä, joten muutkin bussimatkustajat linjalla 6 tunsivat olonsa mukavaksi ja turvalliseksi. Hän myös sanoi, että linjalla 42 on Paunu jättänyt tarjouksen, mutta kun kuulin että sähköbussivaatimus tulee todennäköisesti linjalle 6, niin siitä oli mietittävä esimerkiksi jo seuraavaa talvea kun Mats ei ajakaan kyseistä linjaa taidollaan.



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:35 ----------

Matkalla junaa kohti Hämeenlinnaan R-juna.

Onneksi valitsin vuoroa aiemman lähdön, sillä autot olivat aamullakin linjalla 12 myöhässä.

29.11.22 - Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy, #20.

Kuski oli tosi ystävällinen mieskuski ja keli oli siis todella haastava. Liukasta. Kuskilla ei ollut ylinopeutta, mutta hän ei ajanut niin kuten esim. Paunun somekuski Mats ajaa. Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteessä sai pidellä tangosta kiinni koko ajan. Perä liukasteli noilla keleillä, ilmeisesti liikaa vauhtia tilanteeseen nähden mm. Bauhausin kohdalla ja ensimmäisen kerran Kurikassa. Kolmannen kerran perä liukui pientareelle ja siitä aiheutui matkustamoon epämiellyttävää tärinää ja sellaista. Onneksi auto ei päätynyt sentään ojaan, aika kovaa välillä perä liukui. Paunun naiskuljettaja sanoi tänään, että ihmeen kaupalla selvisitte. Noilla keleillä mieluummin alinopeutta kuin bussi ja matkustajat ojassa.

30.11.22 - Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy, #23.

Keli oli tänä aamuna noin 8-9 yhtä haasteellinen ellei paljon haastavampikin. Onneksi tänä aamuna matkustajat nauttivat erinomaisen linjalla aikaisemminkin nähdyn naiskuskin seurassa kiireettömästä ajosta. Perä ei luistellut mihinkään ja tangoista ei ole tarvinnut pidellä. Saavuin verikokeisiin ajoissa eikä linja ollut lainkaan myöhässä toisin kuin eilisen mieskuskin 10 minuuttia. Ajamalla rivakammin ei välttämättä takaa aikataulussa pysymistä. Hyvä palvelu kyseisellä naiskuskilla. Riippuu paljon kuljettajasta miten reissu menee. Joku toinen mainitsi kireistä kuljettajista, sitä en ole itse nähnyt. Mutta tuota päivän naiskuskia voisin kehua, viisi tähteä ja hatunnosto. Tunsi matkansa turvalliseksi.

Se mikä ihmetytti, että linjalla 12 oli niin paljon matkustajia Pirkkalasta. Selvästi tarvitaan aamuun ei kaksi autoa tunti vaan jopa kolme neljä autoa tunti. Hyvä juttu, ettei linja aja kasin reittiä, koska se muuttuisi vielä niin:
että sitten karjaa olisi käytävätkin täynnä ja myöhässä ajot 10-20 minuuttia joka aamu. Äitini lähtee esim. töihin kasilla 2 bussia aikaisemmin mitä normaalisti lähtisi ei-ruuhkattomaan aikaan.

----------


## vaajy

30.11.22 - Väinö Paunu Oy, linja 27, vaihto Ratinassa.

Vaihdosta tauolle poistunut kuljettaja työasussa ja suoraan punaisia päin liikennevaloissa Ratinan kauppakeskukseen.

Minusta niin kiire ei saa olla, että elämä on sekunneista kiinni. Pääsin itse samoista liikennevaloista 30 sekunnin jälkeen ihan mukavasti. Onneksi eivät sentään liikennevaloissa bussikaupalla aja punaisia päin.

Kävellen suojatiellä punaisiin päin, on kai sinänsä se ja sama, kun ei muiden henkeä uhkaa. Paitsi omaansa.

----------


## vaajy

5.12.22 - Tampereen Kaupunkil. Liikelaitos linjalla 34, #65.

Vain pari matkustajaa kyydissä koko pituudelta Suupantori - Takk. Minä yksi heistä. Mukavantuntuinen kuljettaja. Ajoi rauhallisesti.

5.12.22 - Pohjolan Liikenne linjalla 5, #807.

Ulkomainen tummaihoinen kuljettaja. Ikealta menin Säästäjänkadulle, aikaa säästääkseni, kuljettaja tervehti. Biltemalla tuli lisäporukkaa ja joku jäi pois. Stop-merkki ei poistunut ja kun katoin että jaa. En painanut.
Seuraavalla pysäkillä ONNEKSI tuli ihmisiä sisään, ja kuski ei avaa keskiovi tai takaovi. Painan lastenrattaiden nappia ja kuski avaa ovi. Kaikesta päätellen ei huomannut tai olisi vaan ajanut ohi... jos ei olisi tullut sisääntulijoita.
Juoksemiseksi menee Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen lähdölle Vaittiin, mutta ehdin 5 minuuttia ENNEN arvioitua bussin ohitusaikaa messukeskuksella.
Bussia ei näy eikä kuulu, 8 asteen pakkasessa, ei edes Mapsissa näy eikä Lissu liikenneseurannassa. Odotan rauhassa 10 minuuttia ja menen kävellen citymarketiin ostoksile. Oliko auto rikki tai lähtö peruttu? Edes Nyssen sivuilla ei tietoa.
Ostoksien jälkeen menen seuraavalla bussilla ja mielenkiintoiset hetket jatkuvat.

5.12.22 - PIRKANMAAN TILAUSLIIKENNE OY linjalla 12, #21.

Mukava mieskuljettaja, mutta erityistä matkassa oli se, että hän lähti ensin liikkeelle ja pisti vasta sitten ovet sulkeutumaan joka pysäkillä missä asiakkaita poistui.
Kuljettaja vastasi minulle, kun poistuin keskiovesta postilaatikolle kotiin ja sanoin kiitos hei hei! Hän sanoi Kiitoksia. Lähti ensin perinteikkäästi liikkeelle ja pisti vasta sitten ovet kiinni. Semmosta tänään.  :Laughing:

----------


## vaajy

9.12.22 - Väinö Paunu Oy, linjalla 6.

Mieshenkilö, vanhempi minulle tuntemattomampi bussikuski, hyvin pukeutuneena työasuun siivoaa auton sisätiloja rikkalapiosetillä Länsi-Hervannassa. Ensimmäistä kertaa kun näen tätä elinaikanani.

Kymmenessä minuutissa hän ei ehtinyt kuin auton puoleen väliin rikkalapiolla siivoilla paikkoja niin piti jo lähteä liikkeelle, mutta saattaa varmaan loppuun Vatialassa perälle asti. Outoa, koska ennen siivous oli varikolla.

Voi olla, että inflaatio on niin kova nykyään, että joutuvat sielläkin siivoamaan rikkalapioilla. Autossa linja 27 on myös rikkalapiosetti näkynyt matkalla, viimeisin havainto kuukauden alusta.

----------


## killerpop

> 9...siivoaa auton sisätiloja rikkalapiosetillä Länsi-Hervannassa. Ensimmäistä kertaa kun näen tätä elinaikanani.


Eikö sulle oltu perustettu ihan oma höpöhöpö-ketju, jonne voit tätä paskaasi kirjoitella rauhassa ja me voidaan olla lukematta?

----------


## pehkonen

> 9.12.22 - Väinö Paunu Oy, linjalla 6.
> 
> Mieshenkilö, vanhempi minulle tuntemattomampi bussikuski, hyvin pukeutuneena työasuun siivoaa auton sisätiloja rikkalapiosetillä Länsi-Hervannassa. Ensimmäistä kertaa kun näen tätä elinaikanani.
> 
> Kymmenessä minuutissa hän ei ehtinyt kuin auton puoleen väliin rikkalapiolla siivoilla paikkoja niin piti jo lähteä liikkeelle, mutta saattaa varmaan loppuun Vatialassa perälle asti. Outoa, koska ennen siivous oli varikolla.
> 
> Voi olla, että inflaatio on niin kova nykyään, että joutuvat sielläkin siivoamaan rikkalapioilla. Autossa linja 27 on myös rikkalapiosetti näkynyt matkalla, viimeisin havainto kuukauden alusta.


Kyllä tuo on ollut yleistä toimintaa etenkin tilureissa ja kaukoliikenteessä. Ovatkohan nyt sitten Nysse-alueen kulkijat muuttuneet siivottomiksi?

----------


## vaajy

> Eikö sulle oltu perustettu ihan oma höpöhöpö-ketju, jonne voit tätä paskaasi kirjoitella rauhassa ja me voidaan olla lukematta?


Vinkki. Voit olla lukematta nytkin. Arvovalintoja. Jos haluat jatkaa tuota linjaasi, niin jatka toki. Ei paljoa kiinnosta.

Harrastan ja havainnoin Nysse-joukkoliikenteessä mielipiteistäsi välittämättä. Korostan vielä, ettei muakaan kiinnosta ne tekniset havainnot, mutta en huuda siitä joka ketjussa että lopettakaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:35 ----------




> Kyllä tuo on ollut yleistä toimintaa etenkin tilureissa ja kaukoliikenteessä. Ovatkohan nyt sitten Nysse-alueen kulkijat muuttuneet siivottomiksi?


Paljonhan täällä hörhöjä liikkuu, myös linjalla 6 ties mitä juoppoja istunut. Ja toki talvi tuo omat haasteensa autojen siisteyteen.

Näin se aika menee, kun Paunulaisissakin nykyään kuljettajat rikkalapion kanssa.

----------


## vristo

> Vinkki. Voit olla lukematta nytkin. Arvovalintoja. Jos haluat jatkaa tuota linjaasi, niin jatka toki. Ei paljoa kiinnosta.
> 
> Harrastan ja havainnoin Nysse-joukkoliikenteessä mielipiteistäsi välittämättä. Korostan vielä, ettei muakaan kiinnosta ne tekniset havainnot, mutta en huuda siitä joka ketjussa että lopettakaa.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:35 ----------
> 
> 
> Paljonhan täällä hörhöjä liikkuu, myös linjalla 6 ties mitä juoppoja istunut. Ja toki talvi tuo omat haasteensa autojen siisteyteen.
> 
> Näin se aika menee, kun Paunulaisissakin nykyään kuljettajat rikkalapion kanssa.


Minä sitten kysyn, että miksi kuljettaja ei saisi pitää työkaluaan siistinä, kun se jopa kuuluu linja-autonkuljettajan työtehtäviin? 

Ei ole joukkoliikenneharratusta väijyä linja-autonkuljettajia ja arvioida heitä *julkisella* foorumilla. Saat toiminnallasi meidät kaikki muut erittäin arveluttavaan asemaan.

----------


## vaajy

> Minä sitten kysyn, että miksi kuljettaja ei saisi pitää työkaluaan siistinä, kun se jopa kuuluu linja-autonkuljettajan työtehtäviin? 
> 
> Ei ole joukkoliikenneharratusta väijyä linja-autonkuljettajia ja arvioida heitä *julkisella* foorumilla. Saat toiminnallasi meidät kaikki muut erittäin arveluttavaan asemaan.


Mitä siis kuljettajien toiminta merkkaa sinulle? Minulle se tarkoittaa sitä, että jos kuljettaja yhtäkkiä alkaa siivota Paunun autoja, niin totta kai panen merkille.

Nimittäin toinen kuljettaja sanoi, ettei niitä siivota, likaiset varikolle ja tilataan uusi. Mutta tilanne on varmaan muuttunut.
Aika vähän täällä olisi mitään sisältöä, jos vain esineistä saisi jutella  :Very Happy: 

Sitä paitsi kuljettajat pitää siitä, että heidän työtä arvostetaan. Tätäkin foorumia parempi tapa sanoa ohjaamoon niin menee perille. Kuljettajat tarjoavat matkaelämyksiä.

Ei busseilla pelkästään pärjää, kun täytyy olla henkilöstöäkin. Niissä nyt on hyviä ja huonoja kuskeja.
Olisi mulla paljon enemmänkin havaintoja mm. Paunusta ja vähän muistakin, yksi kuski jutteli linjalla 27 puhelimeen niin että puhelin oli korvalla pitkäänkin.

Pari talvea sitten TKL jätti suoraan lumihankeeseen Vähäjärvi-Vaitti-akselilla, kun jotkut paunulaiset jättivät kyseisellä pysäkillä lähimmälle risteykselle (ei lumihankeen poistumista).

Se oli mielestäni hyvää palvelua (ja toisaalla vähän huonoa).

----------


## vristo

> Mitä siis kuljettajien toiminta merkkaa sinulle? Minulle se tarkoittaa sitä, että jos kuljettaja yhtäkkiä alkaa siivota Paunun autoja, niin totta kai panen merkille.


Toistan: linja-auton pitäminen siistinä kuuluu linja-autonkuljettajan työtehtäviin. 

Mitä se minulle kuuluu? Olen linja-autonkuljettaja.

----------


## vaajy

> Toistan: linja-auton pitäminen siistinä kuuluu linja-autonkuljettajan työtehtäviin. 
> 
> Mitä se minulle kuuluu? Olen linja-autonkuljettaja.


No se riippuu ihan missä yhtiössä sinä oot.

Väinö Paunu Oy:ssä kuljettajien työhön ei lähtökohtaisesti kuulu autojen siivouksia.

Kun rupattelin linjalla 8 erään Automyyjän kanssa niin hän sanoi ettei autoja siivoa. Jos yölähdössä kapakkaan menevä väki vaikka päästää yrjöt penkille, niin hän soittaa varikolle Nekalaan ja tilaa uuden auton. Ainoa mitä ko. kuski ja moni muu kuski teki päättäreillä oli roskiksien tyhjennys, sillä ne olivat täynnä alkolistien tölkeistä matkalla baariin. Se kävi iisisisti, koska päättärillä roskapussi roskiin ja ohjaamosta uudet roskapussit. Vaikka autossa oli roskia lattialla, niitä ei välttämättä ehtinyt hoitaa, jos meinasi vielä vessaan päästä. Suunnittelijat kun olettavat, että öisin Kyösti - Haukiluoma menee 50 minuutissa. Kuljettajan vaihto, baariruuhkat, niin ihan utopistista. ja hän vielä korosti ettei ole siivousammattilainen.

Jos hirveän sotkuiseksi auto mennyt, tilattiin uusi Kyöstiin, kun lähdettiin Haukiluomasta.''

Se miksi kerroin tuosta rikkalapiohavainnosta, että olen sentään matkaillut Paunun kyydessä jo vuosia ja näen vasta ensimmäistä kertaa kun kuljettaja siivoaa rikkalapiolla.

Ja kun ajoajat on niin tiukkoja niin ei siinä kyllä mikään kuski ehdi siivota kunnolla. Ei mielestäni kuulu kuljettajatoimintaan. Päättäreillä aika pitäisi olla palautumiseen, sen mitä ne 5-10 min siellä seisovat.

----------


## Salomaa

> Vinkki. Voit olla lukematta nytkin. Arvovalintoja. Jos haluat jatkaa tuota linjaasi, niin jatka toki. Ei paljoa kiinnosta.
> 
> Harrastan ja havainnoin Nysse-joukkoliikenteessä mielipiteistäsi välittämättä. Korostan vielä, ettei muakaan kiinnosta ne tekniset havainnot, mutta en huuda siitä joka ketjussa että lopettakaa.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:35 ----------
> 
> 
> Paljonhan täällä hörhöjä liikkuu, myös linjalla 6 ties mitä juoppoja istunut. Ja toki talvi tuo omat haasteensa autojen siisteyteen.
> 
> Näin se aika menee, kun Paunulaisissakin nykyään kuljettajat rikkalapion kanssa.


Kyllä luulisi että Joukkoliikennefoorumilla hyväksytään myös havainnot joukkoliikennevälineen sisältä. Mieluummin niitä luen kuin bussien perässä ajavien marmatusta bussien ajonopeudesta.

----------


## vristo

Isommat siivoukset (ja muunmuassa oksennusten siivoaminen) kuuluu toki vuorokausihuoltoa hoitavalle porukalle. Sen sijaan linja-autonkuljettajan tehtäviin kuuluu auton tarkistaminen päätepysäkeillä ja huolehtia mm. siitä, että mahdolliset löytötavarat päätyvät oikeseen paikkaan. Ei ole mitenkään kiellettyä, että ammattiylpeä linja-autonkuljettaja käyttää vaikkapa harjaa/rikkalapiota esimerkiksi ylimääräisten heikkojen ja kuran poistamiseen työkalustaan. Päätepysäkin kääntöaika on työaikaa (ns. tasausaikaa) eikä taukoa, jollei sitä erikseen mainita.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vinkki. Voit olla lukematta nytkin. Arvovalintoja. Jos haluat jatkaa tuota linjaasi, niin jatka toki. Ei paljoa kiinnosta.


Kun et kerran pysynyt kirjoittelemassa omia juttujasi omassa ketjussasi, niin parempi sitten ettet kirjoita tälle foorumille ollenkaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Onko tunnuksen sulkeminen määräaikaista vai pysyvää. Eli voiko suljetun tunnuksen omaava palata tietyn ajanjakson kuluttua foorumille ?

----------


## kuukanko

On sekä määräaikaisia jäähyjä että pysyviä porttikieltoja riippuen rikkeen vakavuudesta ja aikaisemmista huomautuksista. Yleensä aluksi aloitetaan määräaikaisella jäähyllä.

----------


## nickr

Havainto viime yöltä: 

23:00 lähtö Haukiluomasta linjalla 8 saapuu Kyöstiin 45 minuuttia myöhässä klo 00:30, perässään toinen auto 15 minuuttia myöhässä. Kuinka ollakaan, molemmat autot lähtevät myös takaisin päin peräkkäin linjalle, 00:00 lähtö siis puoli tuntia myöhässä ja 00:30 lähtö aikataulussa. Miksei myöhässä ollut auto lähtenyt moottoritietä Haukiluomaan, jolloin olisi kerennyt lähteä ajoissa 01:00 lähdölle? En ymmärrä tätä tarvetta ajaa peräkkäin, matkustajan silmissä aiempi lähtö on jo jäänyt ajamatta, vaikka sieltä lopulta tulisikin ties kuinka monta autoa peräkkäin. Anteeksi törkeä yleistys, mutta tuntuu että monilla TKL:n kuljettajilla ei ole juurikaan tilannetajua. Tai sitten työnjohdolla ei ole, jos sieltä vaikka sanotaan, että ei saa jättää ajamatta. 

Olen kuitenkin vuosien varrella todistanut saman kaltaisia tilanteita sen verran, että uskallan melko varmuudella todeta, että jos kyseessä olisi vaikka Länsilinjojen tai Pirtilin linja, niin ei olisi tuollaisessa tilanteessa ajettu kahdella autolla peräkkäin, vaan toinen auto olisi lähtenyt suorinta reittiä seuraavalle lähdölle. TKL:llä kuitenkin tuntuu olevan tapana, että olisi sitten kolme tuntia myöhässä tai seitsemän autoa peräkkäin, niin jokainen vuoro ajetaan. (Eri asia tietysti jos on 7 minuutin vuoroväli ruuhkassa, niin silloin peräkkäin ajamista ei tietenkään voi välttää.)

Sen verran jaksoin vielä vilkaista, että autot saapuivat peräkkäin Haukiluomaan klo 01:20, joten myöhässä ollut auto pääsi lähtemään 01:00 lähdölle vain reilut 20 minuuttia myöhässä. Joten oli tuollaisellakin taktiikalla saatu alkuperäisestä myöhästymisestä se 20 minuuttia kurottua kiinni, mutta tiedä sitten kestikö aamuun asti, että auto oli täysin aikataulussa. Etenkin kun 8:n yöaikataulut on niin tiukat, että tyhjälläkin kuormalla meinaa jäädä koko ajan myöhään.

----------


## canis lupus

> Havainto viime yöltä: 
> 
> 23:00 lähtö Haukiluomasta linjalla 8 saapuu Kyöstiin 45 minuuttia myöhässä klo 00:30, perässään toinen auto 15 minuuttia myöhässä. Kuinka ollakaan, molemmat autot lähtevät myös takaisin päin peräkkäin linjalle, 00:00 lähtö siis puoli tuntia myöhässä ja 00:30 lähtö aikataulussa. Miksei myöhässä ollut auto lähtenyt moottoritietä Haukiluomaan, jolloin olisi kerennyt lähteä ajoissa 01:00 lähdölle? En ymmärrä tätä tarvetta ajaa peräkkäin, matkustajan silmissä aiempi lähtö on jo jäänyt ajamatta, vaikka sieltä lopulta tulisikin ties kuinka monta autoa peräkkäin. Anteeksi törkeä yleistys, mutta tuntuu että monilla TKL:n kuljettajilla ei ole juurikaan tilannetajua. Tai sitten työnjohdolla ei ole, jos sieltä vaikka sanotaan, että ei saa jättää ajamatta.


Tampereella ei liene ole sama kun HSL alueella että yli vartin myöhässä lähtevä lähtö katsotaan ajamattomaksi joten kuljettaja ajaa aina tällöin toiseen päähän nopeinta reittiä. Siellä mennään kaikki lähdöt ajetaan periaatteella

----------


## nickr

> Tampereella ei liene ole sama kun HSL alueella että yli vartin myöhässä lähtevä lähtö katsotaan ajamattomaksi joten kuljettaja ajaa aina tällöin toiseen päähän nopeinta reittiä. Siellä mennään kaikki lähdöt ajetaan periaatteella


Epäilen, onko Nysseltä asiaan mitään virallista ohjeistusta. Luulisi, että vuorokohtaisen korvauksen maksamisessa nyt joku sääntö on, mutta toisaalta eihän täällä edes valvota ajettuja lähtöjä. Tuntuu kuitenkin, että TKL:llä tosiaan on tuollainen "kaikki lähdöt ajetaan" -periaate, yksityiset liikennöitsijät sitten käyttävät enemmän tilannekohtaista harkintaa, esim. peruvat vuoron jos seuraava on jo ehtinyt lähteä tmv. Mutta tämä perustuu vain omiin kokemuksiini.

Tuollaista 15 minuutin rajaa ei ainakaan ole, koska sehän tarkoittaisi että Nysse joutuisi suunnittelemaan aikataulut, joissa on mahdollista pysyä, ja sellaistahan nyt ei tule tapahtumaan.  :Laughing:

----------


## tkp

Nyssellä on ainakin ollut ohje että jos vuoro on 15 minuuttia myöhässä tai linjan seuraava vuoro ehtii lähteä niin vuoro katsotaan ajamattomaksi. Tosin liikennöintikorvaus jätetään maksamatta vain silloin kun myöhässä olo on liikennöitsijän vika. Ruuhkat, nyssen huonosti suunnittelemat aikataulut/ ajoajat ym. ei siis ole peruste jättää korvausta maksamatta vaikka vuoro olisi tunnin myöhässä. Tällä syyllä ne kaikki vuorot varmaan ajetaan vaikka sitten ajettaisiin peräkkäin.

----------


## nickr

No nyt sattui kuljettajien toinen ääripää linjalla 12. 18:45 vuoro Vaitista, autona Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen #3, oli lähdössä päätteeltä arviolta noin 15 minuuttia myöhässä. Ilmeisesti kuitenkin jätti ajamatta aika isojakin pätkiä, sillä seuraavan kerran huomasin kuinka auto meni Hatanpään valtatiellä enää 8 minuuttia myöhässä. No en ajatellut vielä siinä vaiheessa mitään, kunnes huomasin että kuski päätti jättää koko keskustan ajamatta, ajoi Hämeenpuistoa suoraan Amuriin, josta ilmeisesti viimein lähti linjalle (koska alkoi pysähdellä pysäkeillä). Tässä vaiheessa auto oli enää kaksi minuuttia myöhässä ja Reuharinniemeen lopulta jäi mukavat kahdeksan minuuttia odotusaikaa. 

Kyllä siis kovasti vaihtelee kuljettajien toiminta, kun jotkut ajavat vuoron vaikka olisi 50 minuuttia myöhässä ja toiset jättävät ajamatta vaikka on vain alle 15 minuuttia myöhässä. Toki kuten jo aiemmin mainitsin, tässä tuntuu olevan myös yrityskohtaisia eroja.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Kyllä siis kovasti vaihtelee kuljettajien toiminta, kun jotkut ajavat vuoron vaikka olisi 50 minuuttia myöhässä ja toiset jättävät ajamatta vaikka on vain alle 15 minuuttia myöhässä. Toki kuten jo aiemmin mainitsin, tässä tuntuu olevan myös yrityskohtaisia eroja.


Kuulostaa todella oudolta jos on ajanut linjan vain osittain. Siitä ei ole hyötyä matkustajille eikä yhtiölle. Tilaaja ei maksa sellaisesta mitään. Jos myöhästyminen ei johdu operaattorista itsestään, kannattaa ajaa vaikka 50 minuuttia myöhässä. Tai jos autokierron ensimmäinen lähtö myöhästyy yli 3 minuuttia, sitä on turha ajaa. Ei makseta ja sakotetaan.

----------


## nickr

> Kuulostaa todella oudolta jos on ajanut linjan vain osittain. Siitä ei ole hyötyä matkustajille eikä yhtiölle. Tilaaja ei maksa sellaisesta mitään. Jos myöhästyminen ei johdu operaattorista itsestään, kannattaa ajaa vaikka 50 minuuttia myöhässä. Tai jos autokierron ensimmäinen lähtö myöhästyy yli 3 minuuttia, sitä on turha ajaa. Ei makseta ja sakotetaan.


Niin tai sakotetaan sitten jos joku matkustaja antaa asiasta palautetta. Muutenhan Nysse ei näitä kuulemma valvo. Ehkä oli sitten kuljettajalla kova luotto siihen, että ei kukaan kuitenkaan palautetta lähetä. Itsekin "käräytin" nyt vain tänne foorumille.

Mitä tulee noihin aamun ensimmäisiin lähtöihin, niin vuosien varrella aika monta kertaa olen ollut aamun ekalla lähdöllä, joka on lähtenyt yli 3 min myöhässä. Aina ne vaan on ajettu, mikä tukee sitä tietoa että Nysse ei näitä itse valvo.

Mutta mietin jo ehkä vähän kaukaa haetusti, että voiko tässä liikennöitsijä huijata? Jos liikennöitsijä ei ilmoita, että esim. ensimmäinen vuoro on lähtenyt myöhässä eikä kukaan matkustaja siitä palautetta lähetä, niin Nysse ei ikinä saa tietää ja maksaa korvauksen?

----------


## pehkonen

> Niin tai sakotetaan sitten jos joku matkustaja antaa asiasta palautetta. Muutenhan Nysse ei näitä kuulemma valvo. Ehkä oli sitten kuljettajalla kova luotto siihen, että ei kukaan kuitenkaan palautetta lähetä. Itsekin "käräytin" nyt vain tänne foorumille.
> 
> Mitä tulee noihin aamun ensimmäisiin lähtöihin, niin vuosien varrella aika monta kertaa olen ollut aamun ekalla lähdöllä, joka on lähtenyt yli 3 min myöhässä. Aina ne vaan on ajettu, mikä tukee sitä tietoa että Nysse ei näitä itse valvo.
> 
> Mutta mietin jo ehkä vähän kaukaa haetusti, että voiko tässä liikennöitsijä huijata? Jos liikennöitsijä ei ilmoita, että esim. ensimmäinen vuoro on lähtenyt myöhässä eikä kukaan matkustaja siitä palautetta lähetä, niin Nysse ei ikinä saa tietää ja maksaa korvauksen?


Tuosta noussee kysymys, että miksi ajaa vuoroja kun kukaan ei valvo ja sakota. Ja tässä en tarkoita mitään yritystä, en edes "SUPERPaunua"?

----------


## Rebiaf

> Tuosta noussee kysymys, että miksi ajaa vuoroja kun kukaan ei valvo ja sakota. Ja tässä en tarkoita mitään yritystä, en edes "SUPERPaunua"?


Varmaankin asiakaspalvelumielessä kannattaa vuoro ajaa. Asiakas on tyytyväisempi kunhan kyyti tulee vaikka vähän myöhässä eikä lähetä palautetta, joten tapahtuneesta ei jää kiinni. Sen tiedän, että operaattorit todennäköisesti haluavat raportoida virheensä vapaaehtoisesti eikä asiakaspalautteen johdosta. Se on pienempi paha. Sopimuksessa ovat sitoutuneet niin tekemään.
Niin ja se auto pitää kuitenkin siirtää sinne seuraavan lähdön alkupisteeseen ja kuljettaja kuitenkin on työssä, joten siirtoajo linjaa pitkin on vaihtoehto sekin.
Sielä "superpaunulla" oli ainakin joskus tehty kaikki sen eteen ettei mitään jää ajamatta ja toimintamallista saisi moni operaattori ottaa mallia. Varikolla on/oli aina töissä haalarimies tai kaksi, joilla oli täysi osaaminen ja pätevyys lähteä linjalle tarvittaessa. Muuten pistivät autoja pesukoneen läpi parkkiin ja vaihtoivat polttimoja yms.

----------


## nickr

Eilen näemmä kaksi vuoroa linjalla 12 tehnyt saman osittain ajamisen. Toinen jättänyt myös keskustan ajamatta, toinen lähtenyt linjalle juuri ennen keskustaa. Koska vuorot oli kerrankin merkitty perutuksi Reittioppaassa ja Nyssen Twitterissä, niin senhän on pakko tarkoittaa että työnjohdolta on saatu näihin lupa.

----------


## vaajy

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy.
Sain vähän aikaa sitten melko vähän perustellun porttikiellon tänne, koska "persoonallisuus ei sovi tälle foorumille"  :Very Happy: 
No mutta hei, kahden viikon aikana ehti tapahtua ja paljon.

Olisin aiemminkin ilmoittanut, mutta nyt asiaan. En yksilöi kuljettajia tai autoja tai päiviä. Eräänä perjantaina, vain tuon "porttikiellon "aikana eräs Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:n kuljettaja kertoi minulle tarinoita koko matkan ajan. Auto oli myöhässä 30 minuuttia ja hän toimi koko ajan. Hän soitti Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:n valvomoon ja päivitteli missä kulloinkin oli. Autoa ei näkynyt seurannassapa sen takia valoetuuksia ei tullut, joten auto oli myöhässä. Hän tuli vaihtamaan erästä ulkomaalaista kuljettajaa, jolta hän vielä erikseen kysyi mites auto kulkee. Kuljettaja sanoi "Hyvä hyvä, kaikki toimii hyvin, auto on oikein hyvä tänään". Ja se oli kaikkea muuta kuin toimiva auto. GPS ei toiminut, rahastuslaite ei toiminut ja pakkasten takia oli myös jotain oviongelmaakin. Kuljettaja ilmeisesti uusi Pirtilillä ja soitti valvomoon tiedustellakseen miten saisi ihmisiä rahastettua.

Jokainen tietää, että käteinen ei ole enää maksutapa, joten hän sanoo jokaiselle tänä vuonna joulu on aikaisin, ilmainen matka - koneet ei toimi! Vaitissa hän oli varmaan 15 minuuttia myöhässä ja suoritti toisen kerran nollauksen, eli laitebuutit, mutta laite ei herännyt. Me juteltiin koko matkan ajan Reuharinniemeen jossa hän oli 30 minuuttia myöhässä jo. Soitti taas päivystykseen Pirtilille ja kysyi voiko buutata laitteet uudestaan. Niin teki, ei auttanut. Sitten hän kysyi saako edes toimivaa autoa Vaittiin, niinisellä sanottiin että kaikki Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen autot ovat ajossa! Siinä uusi kuski ihmetteli eikö talossa ole edes vara-autoja perjantaisin. No ko auto oli sentään liikkeellä, joskin hän sanoi että jos ajan tästä normireittiä niin olen 60minuuttia myöhässä! Pirtilin valvomo antoi luvan, ja mentiin kahdestaan moottoritietä Ei linjalla (ei asiakkaita kuutiin enensitpä). Ennen sitä lähtöä hidastutti Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteenauton alkometri joka lähti toimimaan vasta viidennellä yrityksellä ennen kuin suostui auton vapauttamaan ajoon. Se kun kävi sammuksissa, että saatiin se täydellinen resetointi laitteille.
Vaitissa me oltiin varttia ennen lähtöä ja kun odottelevat bussin näkivät, ilahtuivat! Ja pettyivät heti autossa. He odottivat 25 minuuttia plus sitä Pirtilin autoa ja kun se tuli, se olikin joka oli Ei linjalla tullut etuajassa. Siinä sitten katseltiin kun se edellisin auto ajeli vaan ohi. Noh 40 minuuttia hukkaan meni työtä tekeviltä. Kaikille ei edes ilmainen matka lohduttanut, heillä kun oli kausikortti. Kuljettaja ei siinä vaiheessa enää koskenut laitteisiin, mutta seuraava ruuhka oli sitten keskustassa, kun kuljettaja sanoi matkustajille Ratinassa arvio Rautatieasema 30minuuttia. Toinen asia on, että hän vaihtoi siinä kuljettajaa Lielahdessa ja senkin takia päätti ajaa motaria, ettei veisi kuljettajan työaikaa/taukoja auton odottamisilla pakkasessa. Tänään23.12 toinen Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen kuski sanoi suoraan, että oli todella tuohtunut, kun oli vaan 30 minuutin tauko ja kun tuli aiemmin vaihtamaan niin toisen kuskin tauko olikin jo 3 minuutinpäästä ohi eli juoksi äkkiä jatkamaan toista linjaa.

MyösTKL-autot myöhästelevät jopa 20-80 minuuttia. PirkanmaanTilausliikenteessä kuljettajat vetosivat asiakkaisiin, ettälaittavat palautetta Nysselle. "Taitavinkaan ei ajaReuharinniemestä Vaittiin tunnissa!". Palautetta laitettu jailmeisesti ensi vuonna ajoaikoja trimmataan ajan mukaan jokapidentämällä tai lyhentämällä ajodataan katsoen. Saa nähdämiten se auttaa, muta kyllä ottaa päähän Pirkkalassa odottaalinjalta 11 vaihtoa linjaan 12, joka sen tunnin myöhässä javierestä menee 6 kappaletta kaseja nekin myöhässä 30 minuutinaikana letkassa. On kai Pirkkalaa muuallakin kuin Soljassa, meitätaas kituutetaan kaksi bussia tunnissa periaatteella, jotka sen 20-60minuuttia myöhässä. Kävellen olisit jo perillä.

Havainnoin myös, että varsinkin tuo eka kuljettaja, jonka kanssa puhuin 3tuntia ajeluilla sanoi että Pirkkalan päässä oli totaalisenhuonot olosuhteet. Kuin perunapellolla ajaisi. Tampereen päähän Messukeskus-tielle hän yritti tilata jostain tiekarhun joka tulikinvielä samalle lähdölle. Kuulemma ei voinut ajaa kuin kahtakymppiä, ei edes nopeusrajoituksien mukaan. Toiset Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteenkuskit taas paahtavat kelillä kuin kelillä sen reippaan ylinopeudenmyöhässä. Lisäksi kyseinen kuljettaja kertoi, että Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy on saanut monta sakkoa Nysseltä, kun kaikki kuskit ei aja Messukeskuksen pysäkillä suuntaan Reuharinniemi (ei saa vaikka ei näy asiakkaita). Kilahtaa joka kertaa 300 euron sakkoyhtiölle. No parhaimmat kuljettajat ovatkin kuulemma netonneet työpäivänsä aikana jopa 1200 euron sakkoja yhtiölle ajoistaan. Nyt ajanut paljon tilausliikenteessä ja kukaan ei ole ajanut siitä ohi. Ehkä sakotus uhkaa tehota, viimeistään silloin kun maksetaan työntekijän palkasta  :Very Happy: 

Nyssessäkin herättiin asiaan kun en ruotinut asiaa tällä foorumilla vaan laitoin suoraa puhetta jopa yli tunnin myöhässä olevista autoista suoraan Nysselle.

Laadustahan ei täällä haluta maksaa, jännityksellä odotan mitä käy kun Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy saa lisää liikennöitävää Paunulta esim. linjat 42 ja 70, ja TKL:lta 2. Ei niillä meinaan ole nyt edes vara-autoja, kova luotto on pojilla kalustoonsa, ja vielä viallisilla autoilla joutuvat ajamaan kun ulkomaiset kuskit sanovat "että kaikki on huvin, auto pelaa jees" ja sitten autossa ei ollut GPS:ää, eikä pissanpojan nestettä, eikä laitteisto toiminut. No sitä saa mitä tilaa. Halvalla ei vain saa autoa linjalle tilalle, joten mennään vikalistalla. Tänään korjasin Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteessä yhden auton ruuvin kuntoon (ylhäältä tuleva tanko penkkiin, siitä oli yksi ruuvi liian löysällä. Kuskilla ei ollut kuusiokoloa, joten vedin kädellä, ei ainakaan huku. Eilisessä autossa ulkomainen kuljettaja, siellä oli takaosassa yksi muovilista irtoamassa ja melkein naamalla kun istuin, vedin pikaliimalla kiinni niin ei roiku enää. Kuski sanoi vaan huva huva, ei nää autot ikinä varikolla käydä, kaikki autot on ajossa joka päivä. Kiitos, huva korjaus.

Kun vuosi vaihtuu, nähdään myöhästelevätkö autot 40 minuuttisen sijasta enää 20 minuuttia. Nysseillään!

----------

